# Sept and Oct 2ww Testers ~ TTC with TX



## Frankie B

Hello and Welcome to your 
New home Sept and Oct 2WW Testers 

Everyone is welcome to join in for chat and support.....just
say Hi on the thread and add your test day plus what treatment your having and we'll add you to the list 

 Love, luck and babydust 

       ​[csv]
Member Name ,Test Date ,Treatment ,Outcome

Chattasil, 1 Sept, ICSI
Chesca, 1 Sept, ICSI,  
Me and my boys, 2 Sep, FET,  
dharmlgrrl, 2nd Sept, ICSI,  
JAJ1, 3rd Sept, Clo,  
Rosey78, 3rd Sept, IVF,  
Zina, 4th Sept, IVF
Mudpuffin, 4th Sept, ICSI,  
annaT28, 5th Sept, IVF
Dorris, 6th Sept, TBC
Hazy72, 6th Sept, IVF,  
angellbyname, 6th Sept, TBC
Star888, 7th Sept, FET,  
Little bunnies, 7th Sept, IVF,  
MJminwaiting, 8th Sept, IUI
Munkle, 8th Sept, DFET,  
Reb S, 8th Sept, TBC,  
taryn2010, 8th Sept, IVF,  
bondgirl, 9th Sept, NFET
janie b, 9th Sept, ICSI,  
Tali S, 9th Sept, ICSI
blonde_one, 9 Sept, ICSI,  
TMP, 9th Sept, IVF,  
Wendy bless, 10th Sept DIUI
donn1, 10th Sept, ICSI,  
Lil75, 10th Sept, ICSI
SammyC, 10th Sept, ICSI
msgeniemac, 11th Sept, TBC,  
Wakey, 11th Sept, IVF,  
DaisyF, 11th Sept, IVF
redpixie, 11th Sept, IVF,  
Babybless1ngs, 13th Sept, ICSI,  
VEC, 13th Sept, DEIVF,  
Renata32, 13th Sept, TBC,  
alamaya 14th Sept, IVF,  
abboswoo, 14th Sept, DET
CjsX2, 15th Sept, NFET
always, 15th Sept, FET,  
cjsx, 15th Sept, FET
Pricklyhedgehog, 16th Sept, DIUI,  
Molie, 16th Sept, ICSI,  
Irish Dee, 17th Sept, ICSI,  
humabee, 17th Sept, ICSI
sparkleysophie, 17th Sept, ICSI
SR3, 17th Sept, IVF,  
Anastasia L, 17th Sept, ICSI,  
Daisy-May, 19th Sept, ICSI,  
natmc, 20th TBC,  
Demelza, 21st Sept, DE/ICSI
Sabahm, 22nd Sept, TBC
lulu72, 22nd Sept, FET,  
Mrs Pootle, 22nd Sept, IVF
Welshginge, 23rd Sept, IVF
HattyB, 23rd Sept, DEIVF
Summer P, 23rd Sept, IVF
Heidi_B, 23rd Sept, IVF,  
Zjoef, 24th Sept, ICSI,  
Flozzie, 25th Sept, IVF
Smile 25, 27th Sept, ICSI,  
Laura, 27th Sept, TBC
lolipops, 26th Sept, FET
Jo82, 28th Sept, TBC,  
Ginni, 28th Sept, FET,  
dtw01, 28th Sept, TBC
Emilioh31, 30th Sept, TBC,  
Leah1234, 30th Sept, TBC
Shellylouise73, 30th Sept, IVF,  
Ruby Roo, 30th Sept, ICSI
Claire82, 30th Sept, ICSI
Ma-Me28, 30th Oct, ICSI
Butsy, 30th Oct, ICSI
masi cat, 1st Oct, IUI,  
Madhair, 1st Oct, FET
Blue sky, 1st Oct, ICSI
Miny-coed, 1st Oct, IVF
magoogle, 2nd Oct, DEIVF
Amz2006, 3 Oct, ICSI
Msforty, 3 Oct, TBC
Jac101, 4th Oct, TBC
M2M, 4th Oct, FET
Natie, 4th Oct, IVF
Angela3012, 4th Oct, FET
Michelle 1984, 4th Oct, IVF
boakie, 4th, FET
flowerbomb, 7th Oct, IVF/ ICSI
Mr_M, 7th Oct, ICSI
Impaitentlady, 8th Oct, TBC
Bambina, 8th Oct, IVF
Squidgely, 8th Oct, IVF
LizE, 8th Oct, IVF
lharris_01, 8th Oct, ICSI
oj72lj, 8th Oct, IVF
Aussie1, 11th Oct, ICSI
KOL, 12th Oct, TBC
JJMett, 12th Oct, ICSI
ncbiggs2005, 15th Oct, ICSI
Beth137, TBC, ET,  
xxwilpinxx, TBC, IUI
sarahdweena, TBC, ICSI
helana74, TBC, IVF

[/csv]  

A new thread will be started at the beginning of every month. So testers from Aug will be removed. 

Once the 2ww is over, it can be a mind field of what to do next....   Fertility Friends are here to help you through the next part of your journey. Getting a BFN is awful and upsetting, we have boards here to help you. Negitive Cycle ~ CLICK HERE Inbetween Cycles ~ CLICK HERE Peer Support for any post treatment questions ~CLICK HERE

    

You may be one of the lucky ones!! We also have a great pregnancy area just for you.  

Bun in the Oven ~ CLICK HERE

Peer Support, Pregnancy ~ CLICK HERE

Any problems please feel free to contact Frankie B by PM's.


----------



## Irish Dee

bookmarking.

Dee


----------



## blonde_one

bookmarking and wishing everyone the best of luck too x


----------



## Lil75

Hi all,

Bookmarking. Frankie, can you please add my test date as the 10th Sept? Thanks

 to all


----------



## Kitten 80

Book Marking


----------



## Rosey78

A tad confused, has the Aug/Sep thread been removed and replaced by this??

Snoople, was thinking of you today


----------



## littlebunnies

hi star888
6 days to go eh? its a killer!! lets hope and pray its a lucky day for both of us x


----------



## angellbyname

Hi IrishDee
Just admiring your weight loss ticker - you've done really well! I'm eating my way through the 2 WW, mainly because I'm on steroids and therefore so hungry all the time, and if I'm hungry then the Jellybeans maybe hungry too, so I eat! Coupled with the fact that my clinic promotes a litre of milk every day and I can only do Semi-Skimmed - that's another 500cals that I'm drinking.......  
If I get a BFP I'm going to have to be so careful that I don't blow up like a hot air balloon otherwise I won't be able to walk....!!! 

Good luck to everyone else who's going     with me!!

x


----------



## Frankie B

Rosey78 yes we start a new thread at the beginning of each month, you can still see the results of the testers for last two weeks in Aug.

Lil75 I've updated your test day.

All the best everyone!!!


----------



## Mudpuffin

just bookmarking and wishing everyone the best!  I am so nervous and scared for result day tomorrow feel like crying.


----------



## Tali S

Bookmarking

Frankie B - I'm on ICSI !!

Testing a week today - arghhh.......doesn't time fly when you're having fun!!!


----------



## angellbyname

Good luck Mudpuffin - I'm not until the 6th and I feel sick with worry already, so I truly sympathise...today is going to drag for you.....x


----------



## Irish Dee

Good morning all,

Well I'm 1dp2dt and can't believe that I have another 15 days to go.  

Angelbyname, I'm embarrassed to say that that was my ticker up to the day that I started this cycle.  I weighted myself this morning and I'm up 9lbs.  I'm also on steroids and would eat the leg off the table at the moment.  I've made a serious decision that I'm going to try to behave myself from today.  I've had quiet enough 'treats' to last me a lifetime.

Good luck to everyone testing in the next few days.

Dee


----------



## star2star

HI all, 

Little bunnies - hows you feeling so far? Whats going on in your 2ww? 5 days to go! x


----------



## Munkle

Good morning everyone.  New thread, same nervous feeling in the belly and in the heart.

The only symptoms I can report today are a very sore bottom on both sides from the gestone injections - really HATE them and seemingly all of a sudden I have ugly painful bruises.  Anyone else finding these hard to bear?  I don't understand why I can't just have pessaries - I know they're gross but at least it doesn't hurt... also I'm using the green needle because a nurse told me it would be better than the blue ones but the blue ones are smaller!

Good luck to all and an extra hello to Tali as I see we're both testing on 8th Sep - I took the day off to commiserate/celebrate.

STAY STRONG (somehow) xxx


----------



## Chesca

Good morning 

please can you update my results i got a positive! i still cant believe it very happy ... just preying everything is ok now !

good luck to everyone ... stay positive xx


----------



## star2star

Congrats Chesca xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

oh congrats


----------



## angellbyname

Hi Munkle

I'm on Gestone too - I had to get a nurse friend to do it in the end as DP was too nervous!! I've had bruises since the first one and am using the green needle too. I have found that if I put EMLA cream on 1.5hrs beforehand, with the special dressing over the top, I dont' feel a thing as long as the liquid is slowly injected. I don't feel the needle at all. I'm also on Clexane injections twice a day which are really bruising me quite badly on my stomach - it's black and sore now and again the EMLA takes the edge off the sting.
If it wasn't for the cream I'd be in a real state by now!!

x


----------



## Munkle

Hi Angelbyname,
Thanks for the tip - I wasn't sure about whether I could use Emla.  Have been using ice but it's still hit and miss.  Poor you having to inject on two fronts, that's really heavy stuff.  I may have to get myself some EMLA as it's already ruining my day - the thought of another big needle...
Hang in there and thanks for the tip xx


----------



## littlebunnies

hi all,

star888. im just nervous all the time. im not having any pg symptoms so far and getting really paranoid. are you having any? when was your transfer and was it 2,3 or 5 day transfer?


----------



## blonde_one

Chesca    on your


----------



## littlebunnies

hi mudpuffin
we all know how your feeling. sending you lots of  and . good luck. will be thinking of you xx


----------



## dharmagrrl

My test date was today - BFN. 
Good luck to everyone else.


----------



## littlebunnies

hi dharmagrrl,

so sorry to hear that . do you think you'll try again?


----------



## dharmagrrl

thanks little bunnies. yes will try again although where i'll get the strength from i don't know. feel sick & exhausted with grief.
good luck to all


----------



## star2star

littlebunnies - I had a 3 day transfer now on day 9, how about you? x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps 

Any tips for thickerning my lining I am just worried because last time on menapur my lining didnt get that thick


----------



## littlebunnies

star888

i had a 5 day transfer. thats only 10 days from transfer to otd! which hospital are you with? im with halifax but went to CARE in manchester for EC & ET. xx


----------



## star2star

Hi Littlebunnies, im with Barts In london.  Fingers crossed for us both hun xxx


----------



## Munkle

Hi dharmagrrl, really sorry to hear your news.  I hope you find the strength to carry on with it from somewhere, though it is very difficult and casts a shadow over so much else in life.  We took 4 years to conceive DS1 and never really understood the toll it took on everything (our relationship, friendships, social life, financies, stress, holidays cancelled, plans put on hold) until we're looking back now and starting again (tummy full of dread).  I hope you get through this  

Hope everyone else is staying strong.

Can I ask a stupid question?  What does OD or OTD mean?  Also I had two day fives put back and now I'm confused about whether I test after 14 days or 9!  If anyone can help me understand all this I'd be very grateful    Clinic is useless about answering the phone and can't call from work  

Love and good vibes to all x


----------



## Irish Dee

Hi Munkle,

OTD is Official Test Day, (as assigned to you by your clinic).

Dee


----------



## Munkle

Hello Kitten,
About your lining - I almost had the same problem this time and in the end I was 0.1mm short of the ideal but they still let me go ahead.  I did loads of reading about it but didn't find anything very conclusive about how to thicken the lining (which I think requries raised oestrogen levels).  In my case they raised my oestrogen dose (I'm taking progynova 5x day now) and that's what got my lining (almost!) thick enough.  Sorry not to be more helpful but wanted to share my experience and say I know what you're going through as I was very stressed during the monitoring stage - watching them put the probe in for the scan and instead of a smile on their face you hear a 'hmmm.'
But you will get there in the end and it's all for the best that they only do the transfer once the lining is good enough - those embryos are so precious xx


----------



## Munkle

Thanks Irish Dee - I've been so dopy, maybe it's the medication...  need to check (i.e. find!) the sheet they gave me


----------



## star2star

I've ate brazil nuts and fresh pineapple juice both time and my lining was 13.9 1st time and 11.9 the week before ET this time


----------



## Kitten 80

Thaanks ladys I have lots of pinapple juice in freezer cor I am going to wee alot


----------



## star2star

Just make sure it is 100% fresh not from concentrate as that wont have the goodness in it you need. I know tropicana do one and Morrisons do one with lime juice or something


----------



## Kitten 80

Yep I get fresh with pith and all


----------



## star2star

whats pith?


----------



## Kitten 80

bits of pineapple they leave in


----------



## littlepj

Hi Ladies,

My OTD is tomorrow.

I started spotting yesterday on and off. Seems to be a very light pink/red sort of colour so I think AF might be on it's way. 

I know a lot of ladies experience spotting and still go on to have a BFP, but I really don't think I am going to be one of those ladies.

I am not getting any period symptoms or anything so still got that little bit of hope that it could be a BFP tomorrow. 

Good luck to all you ladies on your 2ww!

Littlepj
x


----------



## Kitten 80

littlepj


----------



## star2star

Good luck little pj x


----------



## Mudpuffin

little pj.    I hope we both get the result we are after tomorrow.  
mud
x


----------



## Munkle

Good luck and positive vibes to littlepj and Mudpuffin xxx


----------



## littlepj

Thanks for your kind message ladies.

I went out a bought some pregnancy test at lunchtime so I'm all ready to test tomorrow morning.

I am still spotting (some light red and some brown) so the signs are not good at the moment, but like my hubby just said we just have to deal with it if it is a BFN. He just said the sweetest thing as well that the main thing is we have each other. One thing that has been good from all this fertility treatment is that it has made our relationship stronger than ever!

Chat soon
Littlepj
x


----------



## littlebunnies

littlepj and mudpuffin

all the best for tomorrow . the wait up to making the phone is dreadfull!!! keep positive and hope you both are the happiest people in the world.xxxx


----------



## angellbyname

Good luck Mudpuffin and LittlePJ -


----------



## nevergiveuphope

hi ladies can I join you on here please? I was on another thread but i think it's been moved to here?? I'm on my 2www and my OTD is this sunday. I'm very scared and have been   hard!! I don't have any symptoms at all. My boobs were pretty impressive and very tender a few days back but their feeling normal now...i can't help but think this is a bad sign  . My lower back is aching but that's it. Every day is like a rollercoaster where i swing from positive to negative thoughts, i'm very   undecided. Sorry this is very me me me!! 
Hope you are all ok, good luck to liitlepj and mudpuffin tomorrow, sending you lots of     . love to all you other strong women out there, it helps being able to talk to each other. xxx
anna


----------



## msgeniemac

Hi 
I am also on the 2ww which is stressful - OFT 11th Sept - wishing all testing soon lots of luck xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

morning all


----------



## Beth137

ladies

OMG I've got a    had to test a couple of times to make sure! Its really true!  

Anna - 
I've had NO signs whatsoever (maybe what I thought was lil AF pains but hardly any) so GoodLUCK to everyone and try not to stress  which makes u (its hard) and keep busy doing other things...which helps you get through the days.   

 that they are sticky lil embies!

XBeth


----------



## angellbyname

CONGRATULATIONS Beth - briliiant news! Well done!

x


----------



## alamaya

Hi All.

Just wanted to add myself to this group.
ET was on 1st Sept. One perfect Grade A Starting to hatch blastocyst. Sadly no others survived to become frosties.
Test date 14th Sept.


----------



## blonde_one

Beth   on your


----------



## star2star

Congrats Beth  x


----------



## Rosey78

Hello All,
Thanks for all the support you have given over the last month or so, sadly it was a BFP for us this time!! 
What a rollercoaster of emotions!!
Wishing you all the best of luck for the future


----------



## Rosey78

See head all ova place, meant BFN!!! Crumbs


----------



## star2star

So sorry Rosie xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Congrats Beth 

So sorry Rossie


----------



## blonde_one

so sorry rosie


----------



## Wakey

Hi everyone

Hope you don't mind me joining in.  I've only just joined FF but have been through 5 lots of IUI and now on my 2ww on 1st IVF attempt.  I've been told to do a HPT on 11th Sept.  Guess I'm over half way through wait from ET (2 embryos transferred, none left to freeze).  It's hard though isn't it?  I have sore (.) (.), but then I always get those before AF.  My hair seems to be really greasy at the mo and I'm getting bit hot and sweaty in bed.  No idea if these are side effects of Cyclogest, or positive signs.  Totally swinging from thinking it hasn't worked to then deciding it has.  Getting cross with myself for stressing then stressing I'm stressing!


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Wakey its all normal hon   good luck


----------



## star2star

Wakey I am totally with you there hun, 1 day I feel I am and the next Im not!  Not long now mate, mine is 7th Sept!

Hope its all good signs for you hun, but the drugs do give you lots of side effects too, so as hard as it seems, try not to analyse everything (even though i do that every minute of every day!)

My symptoms so far: frequent peeing/shooting pains in (.)(.), cramping/twinges, sicky and hot last thing at night, loss of sex drive, weird dreams!  but then again im like that most normal days! hehe! So who knows! 

I'm checking everytime I go to the loo, anyone else the same there?! X


----------



## Tali S

Star888 - you better believe it!! My OTD is 9th Sep. It's driving me a bit mad. My (.)(.) have been tender since the start, but not so bad the last couple of days. No other symtoms - eek. Is that good or bad


----------



## Mudpuffin

I just found out I got a BFP!!!!!      you ladies know this even before my hubbie as his phone  is engaged can you believe.  Thank you for all your kind words and wishes. 

very very happy.  Now the next worry is will the embys decide to stay this time.  hCG level is 102 isn't that a bit low  Next scan is on 13th sept.


----------



## star2star

Tali - Could be either, I know girlys who had no symptoms and others who has lots! I know last time I have lots bigger (.)(.) and I got sicky reflux, and yesterday I had that a bit but that could be anything! who knows! So annoying, I just want to know now! 

It's so so so so so so so hard! and no one else apart from us understands that!


----------



## star2star

Congrats Mudmuffin, did it come as a suprise? x


----------



## msgeniemac

So sorry Rosey - what a rollercoaster - sending hugs

Congratulations Beth and Mudpuffin
Give me hope

Wakey - i'm feeling exactly the same 

Good luck all x


----------



## TMP

Hello ladies, 

I'm on my 4th round of IVF but this time with DE I'm due to test on Sept 9th...oh boy!!

Frankie, could u please add me to the list??

Good luck ladies, everything crossed for everyone 

T x


----------



## littlebunnies

so sorry rosie  

congrats beth and mudpuffin  

iv got 4 days to go. convinced not worked again coz just dont feel amything apart from the odd af signs such as spots, lower back and mild lower belly pain and feeling really hot at night, all signs of  for me. so hard to stay positive when my hopes and dreams could be over in 4 days time


----------



## Mudpuffin

Heh littlebunnies they could be preg symptons too    you get the result you are waiting for.

thanks for the congrats.  star888 i really didn't know what the result was going to be.  In my heart I believed it would happen this time more than I have previously and have had very uncomfortable stomach but still really didn't know either way.  Have now told DH who is delighted and told me I should just enjoy the BFP rather than immediately starting to worry again that something will go wrong so am trying to relax and looking forward to the weekend.  He has given me permission to continue being very lazy.

good luck and baby dust to all


----------



## blonde_one

Mudpuffin   on your


----------



## littlebunnies

little pj, where you testing today hun? hope alls well


----------



## Arlene128

Hi, hope you don't mind me joining in  
Sat here feeling really anxious as it's my otd tomorrow, following a natural fet 21/08. Hoping someone can ease my mind!. My big question is am i or arn't i..?  Following my fet Sat 21/08, i started bleeding the following Sun, considered this to be my af as this is when my usual cycle would have been due, so reluctantly accepted the treatment had failed. Whilst on my day off Tuesday i picked up a couple of p/tests as i was advised i would still need to test on my otd - sat 04/09. As with most of us 2ww's the temptation of having pee sticks to hand got to much and i decided to test early, as expected a bfn anyway - so tested the next morning......BFP! totally confused as my bleed was just like my usual af (no more no less) with all the usual signs.  I tested again y'day evening and then again this morning and again both positive. I know i've only got tonight to go, but i can't help but worry that maybe i was pregnant, and lost it with my af but the hormones haven't completly gone out of my system yet..? Feeling really stupid for testing early and wonder if by tomoz the test will show the suspected BFN..?


----------



## Kitten 80

Thats sounds positive hon


----------



## TMP

Hi Arlene,

I know it's difficult but try and be positive, it all sounds good from where I'm sitting especially since you've had 2 bfp results. The bleed you describe could have been an implantation bleed.

Hang in there!!

Txx


----------



## Arlene128

Thank you both so much for your kind replies, this 2ww is enough to test the patience of a saint 
Only a few hours to go, so going to try to sleep them away!    
Thanks again and i wish you both the best of luck in your future treatments xxx


----------



## TMP

Hi Arlene, 
Sleep tight and let us know how you get on tomorrow! I have everything crossed for you!!

Tx


----------



## TMP

Good morning all,

I'm still 5 days away from my test date but just wondered if any of you have been experiencing any feelings of sickness? I don't have full on nausea but for the past few days I've felt slight waves of queasiness but I'm thinking it may be nerves because I haven't really had much in the way of symptoms. I had sore boobs bit that's stopped, had slight af pains but that has also stopped.

This waiting is the pits!!

Thanks for listening to me whine!!

Txx


----------



## littlebunnies

morning all

just a quick question, i had a 5 day tranfer with 2 embies on the 28th aug. thats exactly a week today. is it too soon for a hpt? xx


----------



## TMP

Hi Littlebunnies,
Personally I think it's too soon to test. You need to give yourbody a chance to produce the right levels of hormones so that the test can pick it up. The pee sticks just aren't sensitive enough for very early detection.

By the way my test day is the same as yours and I too had 2 x 5 day ET on the 28th. I'm there with you!!

Hang in there, I know it's tough!!

Big  
tx


----------



## littlebunnies

hi tmp,

thanx for the advice. i guess im just losing it at this point! cant wait for tuesday but dreading it at the same time. xxx hope its a good day for both of us


----------



## msgeniemac

This page is so great - because I realise that i'm not the only one wondering what every cramp, twinge, ache, any kind of feeling actually is.  Also wondering whats going on in there is it attaching or is it already over - would love a web cam!!!

I'm on my 3rd ICSI tx

Afraid it will be my last - hoping it works this time - third time lucky! 
Everything xrossed for me and everyone else xxx


----------



## TMP

Hi all,

With all my efforts to be positive, I'm having a hard time today! Someone please snap me out of it. My wait is over on the 9th and all the while I was having little niggles here and there i found it easier to imagine it was working. Today I have nothing, nada, zero and I'm worried I'm bfn. This cycle was planned to be our last because we are self funding and the funds have run out! I so want this to work  

Can someone please give me a positive story to focus on? 

Sorry for the whiney me message, I am trying but some days are just harder than others.

Tx


----------



## Hazy72

Hello ladies

Thought I would join in the threads if you don't mind. Have been trying to keep myself occupied over the last few days and not get too worked up  . I have been v.naughty and have done a few (actually about 7) HPT over the last few days  , my OTD is Monday 6th Sep. Every one of them has come up with a faint positive line however I have no longer have sore boobs and I think AF is on her way as having cramps on and off, more so today so am very worried that it is either a chemical pregnancy or that I have had false positives and AF is on her way as the cramps are not sore but they are increasing, no spotting or bleeding as yet. Waking up during the night with very hot flushes.I have been feeling really sick early this morning and was wretching before I went to the hairdressers. Now have lower back pain, another indication of AF on her way. My ET was on 21st Aug and EC was on 19th Aug. 
Anyone got some ideas out there; I know it is a bit difficult cause everyone is different but this is my 1st IVF cycle and not sure what is going on
sending loads of love to everyone out there and sending lots of      
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DaisyF

Hi there,
Am on 2WWC too and would like to join you ladies.I am currently on day 7(otd 11/09) and feeling rough in so many ways I am confused as to what is going on.Have sore boobs ,aching cramps and small spotting(few days ago).Yesterday and Today I have been quite down and weepy.Nearly cried twice yesterday at work when feeling hyper sensitive.Embaressing when work dont knowI am doing IVF.I hope the next goes more quickly athough feeling anxious about outcome.
Lots of luck and love to you all.
DaisyF


----------



## Arlene128

just an update from me.....otd yesterday and still showing as BFP  
I know i should be doing somersaults (not literally of course!) but still finding it hard to be convinced everythings okay 
Clinic didn't seem overly concerned I'd had a bleed and booked me in for a scan in 3 weeks, so will take every day as it comes until then and continue to    
I've been sat here for the last 10Min's reading and rereading this debating whether to post such a negative note as i know how extremely lucky i am to get a bfp in the first place.....I'm just naturally a Negative Nancy   
Good luck to everyone with impending test dates & for all waiting to start/re-start treatment, my thoughts are with you all....just wish i had a magic wand Xxx


----------



## TMP

Hi Arlene,

I'm so very happy for you!!! Congratulations and well done on your BFP!!

T xx


----------



## TMP

Hello ladies in waiting,

How are you all doing today? I hope you're all hanging in there and not going too     
I know I am going totally round the twist! I had no symptoms at all yesterday but today I am feeling crampy and now I am stressing myself out thinking I am getting AF      4 days to go and then I will definately be officially cuckoo!!

How are the rest of you doing?

Welcome to the looney bin Hazy and Daisy  

How are you doing littlebunnies, have you managed to resist testing so far?

Arlene? Woo hoo BFP
Mudpuffin, has it sunk in yet?

big hugs to everyone I've missed!!     

tx


----------



## littlebunnies

hi everybody
hope your well.

tmp- the  is here. devasted   
havent even told dh yet. feel like such a failure.  

good luck to everybody else   for you all xxx


----------



## TMP

Oh littlebunnies, I'm so sorry to hear that but you ARE NOT A FAILURE. 
Science does not yet know what makes the embies stick and there is nothing you didn't do perfectly. When is your test date? I recommend calling your clinic tomorrow because they may want you to continue and test on your due date anyway.

Big big hugs to you. Message me if u wanna talk.

Tx


----------



## blonde_one

littlebunnies - nothing I can say can make it better but 

TMP - we're the same OTD let's hope it's a lucky lucky day


----------



## Hazy72

littlebunnies, I am so sorry sweetpea . I really feel for you; I will no doubt be in same boat as you by tomorrow hon and already feel down and empty as know the outcome hon... as soon as they tell me stop the cyclogest tomorrow my horrible AF will be here. 

Nothing anyone says to you will make you feel better but rest assured we are all here for you to talk to you
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DaisyF

Arlene 128-Great news on BFP.I dont think your being negative hon.It sounds like its a lot top get your head around.

Little Bunnies-Sorry to hear your news.Please dont think you are a failure.Its so hard-but nothing you have dne has led to this.

Love

DaisyFxxxx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Hi everyone!
I am currently 4DPO, after having IUID at Copenhagen Fertility Centre - my first medicated IUID cycle. Am currently on 600mg of Utrogestan progesterone and have been told by clinic to test 16th Sept....please add me to the board!
I will be following this thread avidly!


----------



## Reb S

Testing on the 8th, going utterly mad, don't feel pregnant at all.  Worst of all, my friend of same age has just accidentally got pregnant...and she didn't even want a family.  I feel so pleased for her, but gutted.  What a cow I am.  I've gota  bit of cramping now - anyone know if that means my period is on it's way?  Could it start while I'm still on progesterone, or will it be after I've stopped?  Thanks.


----------



## Reb S

PS forgot to say hello!  I'm so grumpy it's just not true...sorry x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Bookmarking :0)


----------



## msgeniemac

Hi Everyone 
Littlebunnies i'm so sorry to hear your result - I know how you must feel  - it's like a lottery - sending you love and luck in the future.

Arlene - congratulations on your bfp - how great - delighted for you.

Reb S - i'm no expert - but on my previous tx I didn't get AF til i went off the progesterone - but maybe it's different for differnent people - Good Luck


----------



## littlebunnies

hi guys

tmp thnk u for your kind words. i test on tuesday. ill call em 2mro. 
msgeniemac, blonde_one and daisyf. thank you
hazel72 best of luck for 2mro hun and thnx


----------



## Arlene128

Thanks to everyone for your lovely comments xx

Littlebunnies please don't give up hope just yet. Not sure if you read one of my earlier threads, but i also had a bleed which was exactly like my usual AF and arrived at the exact time it was due. I also thought it was all over and totally devastated, but was advised to still test on otd - which proved positive  
Just try to keep your chin up until test date, I'll be   for you   
Whatever the result you are certainly no failure, to go through what you, i and every other person on here goes through to try to achieve a family, can no way be deemed failing, some things we just can't control unfortunately.  Finding ff has made me realise how strong each and every person on here is, and we are all behind you 100% 
Sending loads of     and


----------



## taryn2010

Hi Everyone

Haven't been back since my last IVF cylce a few months ago. I have really tried to occopy my mind with other things - non IVF related - but alas I have crumbled and come back to this place of comfort   So glad to see so many BFP results. Congrats to all of you.

Had ET on 28 August and started getting some twinges / shooting pains in my lower right hand side about 4/5 days after transfer. This continued on and off for about 2 / 3 days and then nothing. BBs were also really sore, but now nothing. Going totally   here. Was really positive and convinced that I was pregnant, and now that my test date (8 Sept) is around the corner, I am searching for signs - but they're just not there.

In my last cycle, I had alot of spotting all the way through the 2ww, but had nothing like that this time round. Maybe because the doc switched me to the Gestone instead of Cyclogest, not sure.

I was very naughty this morning and decided to do a HPT - Got BFN. Ladies, please help - how accurate do you think HPT is considering I am testing 2 days before OTD?

   that ther is still a chance


----------



## cjsx2

hi i hope you all dont mind me joining in, im due to test on 15th sept, this is my 2nd nat fet and have fingers crossed!!!! have bad lower back pain today, but im putting it down to way i have slept... im quite a positive person, ans have never been on anything like this, but after reading alot of forums, its very comforting knowing others are in the same boat, also i hope i could help other people if need be xxxx


----------



## cjsx2

hi taryn

i have heard of some people that tested early and got a neg, then tested on actual day and got pos, so dont give up hope yet,  but ur hormone level may not be strong enough to detect yet, as everybody is different, good luck for ur pos result xxx


----------



## TMP

Good Morning everyone,

I hope everyone is feeling good today. 

Littlebunnies, how are you today hon?

Blonde_one, are you going round the twist like me? 3 days to go!

Big hugs for the day for everyone and hope you all manage to stay sane!!  

T x


----------



## cjsx2

hi tmp

not long now...... wish i was bit further along.
have u experienced any lower back pain? i have sore boobs and this time severe headaches, but know that is from crinone gel i use, last time i had different symptoms... so u cant compare, just like to hear if other ladies have any symptoms that are similar, are you working through your 2ww or having time off? x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Hi cjsx2 ! - Good to see there is another Northerner on here! LOL....how are you doing? So, we are testing around the same time?...Woo hoo!  
Well, the only thing I am experiencing at the moment is hot flashes - sometimes during the day, but mainly evenings...wake up every two to three hours to wee...(sorry tmi!)...and then sweating profusely with surges of hot flashes...  
Apparently this is connected to the progesterone tablets I am on - 600mg utrogestan daily...
Haven't had any sore boobs or backache....I am just  that this is because implantation hasn't happened yet, but should be implanting any day now...LOL  

Was reading this article before - its quite interesting!

*How long are eggs able to be fertilized*?
Eggs are able to be fertilized for about 12-24 hours after ovulation. The older the woman, the shorter this time becomes.

*How long does it take for fertilization to occur?*
Fertilization occurs within 24 hours after ovulation.

How long does it take for implantation to occur?
Implantation occurs about 5-10 days after ovulation.

How soon can I take my Pregnancy Test (Beta HCG or Home Pregnancy Test)?
The earliest that a sensitive blood test can pick up any HCG at all is 5-7 days after ovulation. Your quantitative serum beta test can be reliable about 10-12 days after ovulation, if you have not taken a HCG booster. Extremely sensitive home pregnancy tests might in some cases be reliable as soon as 12 dpo. If you have taken a HCG booster, then you may have a reliable test at 14 days past ovulation. The serum beta is the most reliable test. Any level over a 5 is generally considered a positive result, although having a second blood test two days later should show the numbers nearly doubling. The "average" level of hCG is about 25 at 10 dpo, 50 at 12 dpo, and 100 at 14 dpo. Note that there is a difference between a qualitative and a quantitative test. A qualitative test gives a yes or no answer. Your HCG level has to be above 50 units to get a positive result. Quantitative tests give a value to the amount of pregnancy hormone in your blood. It gives a specific number. Anything greater than 5 is considered positive. Considering that it is possible to implant as late as 10 dpo, a qualitative beta might produce a false negative if used for an early pregnancy test.

Anyway - good luck and ^babydust^ to you all!!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external articles


----------



## taryn2010

cjsx 2 - Thanks! Really hope that's the case and it's not all over for me. Good luck to you  

This is driving me NUTS!!!!!


----------



## Munkle

Hello everyone!

Big congratulations to Mudpuffin, hope you manage to relax even though it's very stressful.  The journey isn't over until the baby is out in the world, and then we start an even more hectic journey!

Poor you Littlebunnies, that's very stressful for you but you mustn't feel like a failure.  You are already very strong for actually getting to the ET stage as the whole treatment and the run-up to it is very challenging on all our resources, mental and physical.  Any woman going through IVF and not totally cracking up is a hero as far as I'm concerned.

Am on day 12 and testing on day 16 (9th Sep), have got some AF pains again, had them around day 6-7 and they're back now.  Feel less miserable and managed two days without an argument with DP - a record during 2WW.  Have a few spots (ie zits not spotting!) and other AF type symptoms.  Feels like my body is crying out to be off the gestone so that I can have a period! 

Going to hold off testing until OTD as so many people seem to get BFN when they test early and then BFP on OTD so I don't think I could handle the extra suspense    

Keep the faith everyone and stay strong,

Munkle xx


----------



## TMP

Hi Cjsx,
Ah the lovely symptom question, it's horrible isn't it? 

I've had a very different cycle this time but it's the first time I've had blasts which seem to shorten all timescales. I always get sore (.)(.) but believe it's due to the oestrogen. I've had mild crampy feelings off and on. I also had some hot flushes and felt queasy for a few days but now, three days before my test date I don't really feel anything beyond the boobs and an odd twinge in my tummy now and again.

It's more or less impossible to figure out what's going on because it's different all the time.

Hang in there and as impossible as it is, try not to worry!

T xxx


----------



## taryn2010

@ Munkle - Not long to go for you either. Your OTD is day after mine. Saying lots of      for you.

During my first cycle I felt exactly the same about testing before OTD. I just couldn't understand why ladies out there were putting themselves through the stress of early testing. This time round, I have decided to test early regardless. I tested today and it was negative which is terrible news. The only consolation is that it makes going for the blood tests that much easier and you are better prepared if the result is negative. And I guess there's always the chance that it comes out negative in 2 days time. Bring out the     . I have another 2 pee sticks at home


----------



## TMP

Hi munkie,

We have the same test date and we share it with blonde_one...not long now.

I too am holding off testing early, I just don't think I could handle any extra stress!!

Tx


----------



## taryn2010

Good for you TMP!!! Don't give in!

You're much stronger than me!


----------



## Tali S

Test date 9th of September too, but strated bleeding this morning so not holding out too much hope.

Fingers crossed for all you others!!!


----------



## blonde_one

blimey there are a few of us testing on the 9th eh!   to us all   

Getting wierd feelings but not sure if it's the drugs or what really so not looking into it.  Am holding out for the 9th as I promised DH I wouldn't test early this time - last time AF arrived 2days before OTD anyway.   

congrats to all BFPs recently!   x

Tali - nothing is over before OTD


----------



## star2star

taryn2010 - I am also testing tomorrow!  I stupidly tested 6dp3dt and 10dp3dt and both negative, just holding out for tomorrow now and praying 10 days was way too early (I also tested in the evening! dont ask me why!)

The only thing I am feeling is fat/boobs are a bit bigger but no pains like last time/ and tired, not long to wait now, I know I will not sleep at all tonight! 

Really hope we get some lovely BFP's this week!


----------



## taryn2010

Star888 - My OTD is Wednesday. Good luck for tomorrow! Sending you lots of baby dust!!! 

I don't think testing in the evening is such a good idea when you're testing so early. Rather try first thing in the morning when it is at it's most concentrated. I've lost all symptoms that I had last week so not feeling too much at all physically - just very hot and a little tired. But I guess that might just be all in my head   

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhh I am going


----------



## star2star

Sorry, well at least you have another day for things to change!

Me too! Just want today to be over so I can go to bed and wake up on OTD! 

I'm going insane, literally!

Good luck for Wednesday  x


----------



## Munkle

Oh Taryn, that must be miserable to see a BFN and yet still not know.  I hate the tug between optimism and pessimism, it drives me mad.  But hold on because you never know.  I can't honestly say I won't test early, it's really just bravado when I say I wont  

Tali - you never know what will happen so fingers crossed and good vibes for you.  I'll be thinking of you, TMP and blonde_one on 9th Sep.

As for me I'm so sure AF is on her way and I will not be offering her a cup of tea when she gets here.


----------



## Munkle

Tali S said:


> Test date 9th of September too, but strated bleeding this morning so not holding out too much hope.
> 
> Fingers crossed for all you others!!!


Hi Tali - just wondered if you'd seen this poll about bleeding, which just shows that you never know until OTD: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67298.0


----------



## Tali S

Thanks Munkle. I'll try and keep positive until OTD


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Will also HOPEFULLY be in 2ww in next week or so! Dreading it but excited! 

You are all doing so well! Fingers crossed for you all x


----------



## sammyc

Hi all hope you don't mind me joining on here   
I had ET sat 28th with 2 blasts. Today i have started bleeding (pinky red sorry tmi) in all my other tx's i have never bled before OTD so now im worried its all over for us again. I have, since ET been getting abdo cramps and only woke up today with AF type pains, my (.)(.) have also been very sore and still are! 
My test day is on fri the 10th.
sorry for the me post
sam xxx


----------



## Wakey

Hi everyone

Sorry to those of you who haven't had the good news you were hoping for.  Sending big hugs.

Good luck to everyone who is testing this week! 

Daisy F.  you have the same test date as me.  Hang in there!

I only have one pee stick in the cupboard and am going to try to wait till Sat to use it.  Not sure what to think at the moment.  I had some strange shooting pains on Friday, and couldn't decide if this was a good sign or not...seemed a bit late for implantation pains.  Since then, my (.) (.) have seemed to stop hurting and don't seem so big and heavy any more.  I also have a major headache, which I sometimes get before AF.  Finding it really hard to stay positive as feels like all 'symptoms' have disappeared since the pains on Friday.  I've decided not to go into work this week as starting a new job (within same organisation).  I work with kids with challenging behaviour and just didn't want to have any regrets if things don't work out.  Feeling guilty about it though.  Anyone else taken time off?

By the way, I'm a Northener too!


----------



## abboswoo

Hi,

Hope you don't mind me also jumping on this thread. Had 2 donor embryos and transfer was on 31 Aug so get to do test 14th sep. Having a brown discharge today and getting a bit of tummy ache. Has anyone else had this?? Is it something to worry about it is 6 days after transfer

Woo.x


----------



## taryn2010

abboswoo - I had the same thing in my last cycle about 5/6 days after transfer. I was convinced that this was an implantation bleed, but alas not for me. This time round I haven't had any spotting at all. I really wouldn't worry about it at all. Everyone is different - it may be implantation bleeding or it may just be regular spotting in advance of AF. Try not to read too much into it - it is so hard to tell!


----------



## humabee

Hello fellow 2wwers  
I"m on day 3 of the horrendous 2ww......this is my first time round at icsi............previously x2 miscarriages both naturally conceived  ........3rd time lucky  eh    for us all...........Sam I read your post and I know how you must be feeling but PLEASE don't be stressed I have my fingers  crossed for you  
My test date is on 17 Sep...........had really bad cramp on day 2, anyone else experience this? Its my first time so at any fertility treatment so very very paranoid!

Baby dust to all


----------



## littlebunnies

Hi all, 

Arlene28- thanx hun, uv given me a glimmer of hope 

Tmp-im better than yesterday thnx. Got no energy left in me to even shed a single tear  you hang in there xx

Munkle-thanx sweetie for your kind words. i just need to get my head round it and get of this misery im feeling at mo. fingers crossed for your otd 

star888- all the best for tomorrow hun. hope its a bfp for you 

 to everybody on their 2ww.xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Molie

Hello - have a test date for you Frankie B (drum roll) 16th Sep    

Had SET of a juicy A/B 6 cell embryo on Thursday - hoping that will do the job! Unfortunately none went to blastocyst (might be a blessing in disguise as read a few embryologists saying you should only go to blast stage if the clinic is really experienced, and my clinic only has been doing blasts for a year). Also none for good enough for freezing - too 'fragmented' - pah. 

So if this one doesn't work is back to square one!

Not feeling too stressed so far as going back to work tomorrow to keep busy and just had lovely weekend in Dartmoor where I caught two big rainbow trout on my first ever go at fishing! DH caught nuthin (smirk). Let's hope I'm as good at growing on embryos as catching fish eh?

Any one else due on the 16th?

Got the sorest boobs ever which I'm putting down to the progesterone pesseries. Doesn't help I'm a bit befuddled and keep walking my bangers into the staircase bannisters - ouch!    

I've been lucky and not had bleeding so far but do feel a bit constipated/achey in the back end - not sure if that's nerves or TX effects. Anyone else had this?

Humabee - yes, I had cramping too on days 1, 2 and 3. Not 'buckled over' pain but pretty bad for me. Sure it's fine   

Hope everyone's coping OK


----------



## star2star

littlebunnies - thanks mate, you're still going to test tomorrow arent you?

I just feel numb at the mo, really dont know how I am going to handle the test in the morning! I am not in work till 9.30 instead of 8 so I have a little bit of time after the test whatever the result but I'll just have to see what happens, not feeling positive at all after testing negative on Friday :-(

Sorry for the me post, just havent got the strength at the mo, to piece together many words! Love and hugs to all xx


----------



## cjsx2

star888 

good luck tomorrow, im sure everyone will be praying for that positive 4 u xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

good luck star


----------



## TMP

Star, everything is crossed for you ^babydust^


----------



## taryn2010

Good luck to all testers today. Hope we get some good news!

My test date is tomorrow and I am going mad over here. Another hpt this morning - BFN   so not looking good for me at all. Looks like we will be planning round 3.


----------



## TMP

Hi Taryn, I'm sorry you got a bfn, big hugs to you! Will you test again tomorrow?

Tx


----------



## star2star

Bfn for me  thanks for all your support but I'm going to take a break from ff for a while, wish you ladies all the best x


----------



## Kitten 80

Star hon


----------



## taryn2010

Star888 - So sorry luv. I know how hard it is after my last BFN cycle. Just stay strong and know that your precious gift will come to in time. Big hugs.

TMP - Yup, I will prob test again tomorrow morning before the bloods. Not really sure why I am doing this to myself?? The only positive I can see in this is that at least we will be well prepared for a BFN result from the bloods and not have our expectations high up in the sky only to be dashed by a BFN - and if by some miracle it is positive, then we will have a nice surprise. Really holding on to the hope that the hpt is not sensitive enough to pick it up yet - I know it's a long shot but we've gotta hold onto some hope right?


----------



## Wakey

So sorry Star 888.  

Taryn, hope it does work out for you, but kinda know how you feel.  Still trying to hold onto that possibility of a positive outcome,   but I've had some spotting today and just can't help feeling that it hasn't worked.  Test date not till Sat and not sure I can bring myself to test before then - I'm expecting AF instead now.


----------



## blonde_one

so sorry Star888

Taryn -


----------



## taryn2010

Thanks ladies.

Wakey, let's hope that AF stays away. Testing early is always a tricky one. Just do whatever helps you cope luv. There is not right or wrong - it's what's right for you at the time. Good luck, holding thumbs and saying lots of prayers


----------



## TMP

So sorry Star  
Taryn, you never know 

T xx


----------



## taryn2010

Thanks TMP. Good luck for OTD on Thursday. How are you doing?


----------



## TMP

Hey Taryn,
Keeping myself busy so I have no time to brood  So far so good!!
I'm being stubborn and as much as I want to test now, I mustn't.

Txx
T xx


----------



## abboswoo

Hi Taryn,

Thanks for your advice keeping everything crossed for you. Seem to be okay today though you how it is everytime you go to the toilet you are checking (blinking weirdo I am keep looking at my pants)..

I am testing on the 14th countdown....he,he!!


----------



## taryn2010

Bwaaaahahahahaha - abboswoo I can totally relate. I think this whole thing turns us all into phsychos whether we admit it or not. Good luck the 14th.

TMP, hang in there. Try not to test if you can


----------



## TMP

Hahaha!! Me too! Had to get up in the middle of a film at the cinema and go to the loo because I was totally convinced AF had arrived!   

Tx


----------



## taryn2010

That it is worst. It plays on your mind constantly. I'm sure people at work think there's something wrong with me cuzz I'm always popping to the loo - actually, maybe there is something wrong with me . . . . I'm LOSING my mind


----------



## littlebunnies

so sorry star   i know how your feeling.   despite my af, i still went for test, only to confirm what i already knew.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Sorry to hear that littlebunnies


----------



## daisy-may

hey girlies can i join you ?? well tomorrow is transfer, having day 5 blasts put back tomorrow afternoon and then the madness will begin         


this is my 5th cycle and it really doesnt get easier ....... hoping to get to know you lovely ladies and really hoping for some more BFP's ....


littlebunnies ... take all time honey, i understand going for the test despite you 'knowing', it will help to give closure .. .hugs hugs at this difficult time   


daisy xxxxx


----------



## star2star

So sorry littlebunnies


----------



## Munkle

Oh Taryn, Littlebunnies and Star - hope you're feeling okay somehow, it's such a downer after so much anticipation and treatment.  willing you strength from somewhere.

i am testing on thursday 9th and finding it extremely difficult not to test now, the idea of another full day of hope/despair feels too much, just want to know.

good luck to everyone else who is still waiting to test and love to all xx


----------



## TMP

Hello ladies,

I need to ask you all a question and I deeply apologise if it's way too much info but it's totally freaking me out!!

Do any of you get bursts of discharge (clear and thin)? I keep getting this and it's freaking me out because it feels like heavy AF ( or weeing my pants    )

I only have 2 days till OTD but this thing is going to put me in the looney bin!!

Thank you for listening to my rant!

Hugs to you all, I don't know what I would do without you all!

Tx


----------



## stacey23

hi ladies, 
ive had ivf and am due to do my test in 4 days 11th sept its so hard im getting nervous now i just wont to no ! i was thinking doin it the day before wont hurt but my partner says no wait.

should i wait any ideas ? x


----------



## Munkle

Hi TMP -
I don't have what you describe. my discharge at the mo is different  than usual but then again I am taking two of my five daily progynovas vaginally so that might be why, in addition to the gestone shots.  i think with all the hormones, particularly gestone or cyclogest (progesterone) there could be lots of changes in discharge -maybe call the clinic to check as it's stressful enough already without the added worry.  My OTD is Thurs.

Hi Stacey,
Lots of women seem to test early and get BFN and then on OTD test BFP so it's probably best to wait but that's so difficult.  I am finding it very hard to resist going out to pharmacy to buy pee sticks cos I can't wait till Thurs.  Just wish it was over so I can get on with my life...

Good luck to all,
Munkle x


----------



## blonde_one

TMP I've the same as Munkle i.e. progesteron seeming to leak a little at times in the day but not clear..... keep positive only a little bit more til we all know!

Neighbour just came around for something and announced their expecting number 2, she's 11wks and just found out..... am glad for them for now how the hell will i react if i get a no?!?!!?!  

oh well on we go OTD is on it's way......


----------



## redpixie

hey ladies , 

i´m jumping in too ...

blonde one and daisy  - hi - we cycle buddies already...

My OTD is monday bloods but nurse said i could do hpt on sat 11th . . . 

going absolutely bonkers !!!!!

convinced AF is on her way..... then DH cheers me up and i feel ok for a few hours but then it´s back to paranoia again..

    

sorry to those who got BFN´sand congrats to the BFP´s is there any advice or clues any of you can part with, did you "know" or have and symptoms ??

xx x x x
pixie


----------



## TMP

Hi Munkle,
I too have to take progesterone vaginally but I have never had 'this much' discharge in all my previous cycles. Oh well day after tomorrow I will have a clearer picture of what is going on. If it gets worse I will call my clinic. I guess all three of us will know since we test on the same day...eeek!

Stacey, I would wait because its emotionally draining enough as it is on test date and having to do it more than once? I couldn't do it.

Hang in there ladies the wait will be over soon enough and I hope we all have BFP!!

tx


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello ladies,

Heartfelt condolonces to the recent BFNs.  This stuff does not get any easier does it?

TMI:  Re discharge, I keep on checking my pants as keep feeling 'damp'.  I'm on cyclogest twice per day, front door in the morning and back door in the evening.

Having VERY racy dreams and waking up in a bit of fluster (  ).  Boobs are a litte bit tender, but that could be from me prodding them every 5 minutes!!! ha ha

Best of luck to everyone testing in the next few days.

Dee


----------



## TMP

Irish Dee,

Your post made me laugh out loud...I feel cheated, no racy dreams for me 

txx


----------



## stephf10

Hello all, 
just saw your post Irish Dee, I also had racy dreams and got a BFP, I think its a good sign.


----------



## TMP

Hi cjsk,

I think it's quite common to have AF pains during your 2ww and it doesn't necessarily mean that af is on it's way. I've had cramping on and off since ET.  Hang in there, stay positive and focus on that BFP!! 

t x x


----------



## donn1

hi all

am really sorry too hear and want to send comfort to the bfn people, its soo hard

i am on my 2ww and test this friday, have had s/s of pain, cramps, night sweats,increased discharge, pink tinge twice to crinone gel, headaches, sore boobs, big veiny boobs, last night woke up with terrible low back pain felt like i had been kicked, this am af cramps are quite bad, please, please can someone let me know if they had all these and got a bfp!! this is our very last chance and this treatment was almost cancelled, only one wee egg and it fertilised, it is a wee fighter and so is its mum noramlly, today is a bad day and am looking for some pma from somewhere for me and wee boab,

thanks for any replies

donn1


----------



## blonde_one

as it gets nearer it's harder to stay positive, I did have a dream last night that we did 3hpts and they were all positive I'm just  it's a sign


----------



## redpixie

hey girls , 

god i was so close to testing early this morning !!! lucky DH stopped me .

donn just one day to go now, you´ve been so brave and strong....
i had some bad cramps last night too !!! it´s scary isn´t it.
it means so very much !!!!!

the veiny boobs sound like a + sign.
what are you up to today ?

blonde one - not long now for you either...

x x x x


----------



## taryn2010

Hi Ladies

Well, it's a confirmed BFN for me. I guess the hpts are pretty accurate then  

All I can say is that doing 3 hpts with negative results made this morning much easier to handle than the last BFN we got. Both DH and I were much better prepared for the bad news. Don't get me wrong, it's still devastating, but next time around I will test with hpt again before OTD. 

We were fortunate enough to be able to meet with the doc after we received the results. He was happy with the quality of the embryo even though we only had one, but is now suggesting that we go with a natural IVF cycle without stimulation because I am not a good responder and both times have only had 1 embryo. So he reckons, why go through all the stimulating drugs if they are not yielding the numbers. Has anybody had any success with natural IVF cycles? Also, he is happy for me to jump straight back in this month without a break. Which I am considering. Any thoughts anyone? Sorry for the ME ME ME post, but would realy like some advise.

Good luck to all the testers this week. Saying lots of      for BFP!!!!!!


----------



## blonde_one

taryn nothing we can say to help but   and   for when you decide to try again   it works for us all in the end!


----------



## TMP

Taryn, big hugs!! I know how devastating it is, I am both excited and dreading tomorrow because I haven't tested early so tomorrows results will possibly be the end of this journey for me, whatever the outcome.

Big hugs hon!!

T x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Good Luck for tomorrow TMP -    AND    AND    for a BFP for you x


----------



## cjsx2

thank u tmp, i hope u have a bfp tomorrw fingers crossed

taryn so sorry 4 ur news

donn1 omg it seems like i wrore that passage, as im on my 2ww and on crinone, and have mirrored all ur symptoms... only now i feel a little better.. but have crampy pains and lower back pain, actually my back feels like i have slept on a bed of nails!!!!!!!!!!! my test date is 15th so tink il have my answer when u do urs..... let me no, is it ur first time? xxxx


----------



## TMP

Hello Ladies,

I hope you are all well. I just read one of the diaries on FF and now I have this insane compulsion to test right now! I know my OTD is tomorrow but I can't help it! am I going      Should I do it??

tx


----------



## blonde_one

TMP - no you've lasted this long, you'd only have to do it again tomorrow!  Keep strong and positive we're nearly there!  x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hold out TMP until tomorrow.... Keep us posted x


----------



## TMP

Ok...disaster averted...I won't test   

Thanks girls!


----------



## sparkleysophie

Hi Ladies,
I am on the 2ww. ET was sun 5th Sept and I test on 17th!. Slowly going nutty already    oh dear.
I am a bit against testing early because I did get a negative on test day for our first ICSI which resulted in our son.  Believe me I know how hard it is not to....well done TMP and best of luck for tomorrow, not long now.   
A few cycle buddies on here too - Hi there!
Sparkley x


----------



## daisy-may

yay am pfficially pupo !!!!!!!!!!!


have 2 grade 4AA blasts on board and test on the 19th !!!!!!!!!!


bring on the babies girlies !!!!!!!!!!!!


daisy xxx


----------



## donn1

hi all

quick question has anyone had a migriane and got a bfp i test onfriday
thanks for any replies

donn1


----------



## redpixie

hey donn , 

it sounds like you are driving yourself as nuts as i am!!!
i have a slight headache on and off . . . .

really want to test but really scared too at the same   

  you get a   on friday !!

x x x


----------



## Dizzy Dee

Hey cycle buddies...glad I found you on here  

Although I have had such a negative treatment I am still analysing every symptom, lots of cramps all the way through which I always thought was AF coming .....lots of headaches, pretty bad ones.........and again today even stronger stomach cramps.....could it be the meds could it be AF or could it be my miracle?

I think we are all going crazy, you are all in my thoughts............   

Lots of    girls

What time will you test on Monday *Redpixie*

Lots of love and postive vibes along with loadsa   

Dizzy xxx


----------



## TMP

Congratulation on being PUPO Daisy!!! Now the fun begins  wishing you lots of positive vibes for your snuggling embies.

T xx


----------



## redpixie

congratulations Daisy .....   welcome to the fun bit !!!!!

hey Dizzy ,  exactly how i´m feeling !!!! OTD is monday but nurse said i could test on saturday so i will probably test friday as another day is all i think i can handle !!!!!! i´m already 16 days past the hcg trigger . . 

x x x


----------



## Dizzy Dee

I'm going into the snug if you fancy it *Redpixie*, mentioned it to *donn1* as well

Dizzy xx


----------



## sabah m

Hello!!

Hey daisy, glad it went well!!

I was told to test in 14 days boo hoo, can't beleieve the ladies on here with self control to wait till OTD!!

I had 2 blasts transferred today, roll on the crazyness!!!  Still can't beleieve I made it to this stage.  OTD 22nd sept


----------



## blonde_one

for all of us testing tomorrow!


----------



## TMP

Lots n lots of luck for BFPs tomorrow.   

Txx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello Ladies, I am currently one week in to our 2ww.  Had EC one week ago and get blood test at hospital a week today.  This is our second attempt.  Last time started having brown discharge before OTD.  This time thinking if I can make it to Tuesday morning I might do a HPT, do you think thats ok timing, would rather have an idea before I go for the blood test, I hate the waiting and having to phone them back to get results.  Also what test do people use, is one better than others?
Good luck to those testing tomorrow xx


----------



## blonde_one

I can't believe it!  Keep looking at the test over and over again!  Taken a photo of it too!  Clear blue digital says pregnant 1-2.      

Now I gotta get bloods done - didn't organise that as didn't wanna jinx anything haha.

 to the other testers today!  Hope today is a successful day for us all!


----------



## Munkle

Congratulations blonde_one - me too I got   and feel so relieved.  These two weeks were very hard, harder than the rest of the treatment, and I just don't know how I would have got through it without the support and company of everyone on here.  Thank you so much and I really hope you all get a  whether it's this time or another.  

In case anyone's interested: in terms of symptoms I had AF pains on and off, which were quite bad and on day 6 were very low down.  (.)(.) not veiny or sore but ever so slightly bigger.  Basically I felt physically what I feel before AF but without the need to eat sweets or doughnuts and also by the time the second week came I was quite chilled out (apart from the am I/aren't I anxiety) so it was like PM without the T.  However the first week was an absolute nightmare of mood swings and confusion and I think I reasonably gave DP grounds for divorce.  Also, and I know Dee mentioned racy dreams - this happened to me too in the first week and I actually had two orgasms in my sleep (!) which left me really worried because the clinic said no sex!

Now I just have to worry about keeping the pregnancy but at least all those shots and sniffing and pills have been worth it to get to this point.  Just two more months of gestone injections to go (I think!).

Good luck and love to all, I am willing you good things with all my heart because just to get to the point of ET takes enormous courage, strength and perseverance and you/we deserve it      

Munkle xx


----------



## donn1

hi all


wooohoooo sooo many congrats to blonde-one and munkle. way tooo gooo girls, enjoy enjoy enjoy, you both soo deserve it am soo happy for u both, put a huge  smile on my face   

lots of love and best wishes too all others my turn tomorrow ohhhhhh errrrr mrs !!!!!!!!

donn1


----------



## redpixie

mee toooooooo woooo hoooooooo !!!!

congrats to munkle and Blon one toooooooooooo 

I had major PMT well stressed yes had vivid dreams extremely sore boobs and a lot of wind the first week which went down the second week , slight heart palpitations dizzy when getting up fast some major cramps towards AF date . and i absolutely did not "just know it " i was terrified of the BFN !!!!

x x x x x


----------



## TMP

I cannot believe it!!!! BFP!!!! I'm in total shock yesterday I convinced myself it didn't work. BFP??!!

Been up since 3:30 am cause I was told to do the test on first wee of the morning.

I can't believe all three of us have BFP!!!!

T xxx


----------



## redpixie

yay TMP woo hoo congats on your BFP !!!!!! well done for holding out till OTD
i was a bit sneaky but i am 15dpec !!!!  

x x x x


----------



## TMP

Wow, that's 4 of us, munkle, redpixie, blonde_one and me! 

Big congrats girls!

To everyone else hang in there and I'm sure you will all get your BFPs too! 

Big big hugs!!

Tx


----------



## blonde_one

TMP   on your    

my god what a day!


----------



## Dizzy Dee

Congratulations girls     

*Munckle - blonde-one - redpixie and TMP*         

Its  continue to take it easy and look after yourselves and your beanies

Dizzy xxxxx


----------



## Mudpuffin

my gosh today is a good day! congrats to all the BFPs!! good luck to you all!


----------



## Irish Dee

Hurrah!!!!!

What a wonderful day for BFP's.

*    Munckle - blonde-one - redpixie and TMP*    Enjoy and savour the moment. I'm sure it has been a very long time coming.

Munkle, when I said I was having 'racy' dreams, I did have an 'O' in my sleep, but was a bit embarrassed to say(  ), but now I'm going to take it as a positive thing and hope for a few more!!!

So pleased for everyone.

I did a HPT today and will continue to do so every day from now till OTD, (I'm a serial tester, no judgement please)

Of course mine was negative as I'm only 8dp2dt, but it makes me feel better.

What a fantastic day for all the 2ww testers and hopefully it will be the beginning of a long run of luck for the rest of us.

Dee


----------



## littlebunnies

TMP, BLONDE-ONE, REDPIXIE AND MUNKLE!!! Congrats hunys   
what an amazing and lucky day for you guys!!   cant imagine what it may feel like. soooooooo happy for you four. hope you now get all the happiness in the world.


----------



## Kitten 80

Just would like to say well done to all the BFP    I should be on me 2ww end of next week    for a bfp this time round


----------



## Tali S

Not quite good news. Still bleeding  *BUT* I got a faint positive this morning . The clinic have told me to retest on Tuesday so I have to wait until then now - arghhh! Talk about messing with your head.


----------



## alamaya

Hi All,

I know your not supposed to test early but going crazy here lol.

Had a 5dt on 1st September. When could i feasibly get a BFP?. My official test date is 14th sept.


----------



## redpixie

re testing _ Zeta´s book says that 14 days past ec or ovulation should be enough time for the trigger shot to have been washed out your system if you drank at least 2 ltrs of water a day to flush it out ...

but you need a coule of days for the PG hcg to build up . . .

i waited until 15 dpec

x x x


----------



## daisy-may

*

Wow, so many 
 s today, huge congrats to

Munckle - blonde-one - redpixie and TMP, heres to a happy healty 9 months !!!!











i too will not be able to hold out for test day, i too a a serial tester







 im sorry pee stick police .... i have even tested this morning to check there is no HCG left in my system ... i have a very fast metabolism so its all gone from my system, at least ill know if i get a positive it will be a true positive .... ( am married to a biologist mind ! )

lots love and luck, daisy xxxx

*


----------



## sabah m

wow what amazing news on this thread, congratulations to you all.  Really chuffed for you red, after all your doubts in the last few days    

Daisy you crack me up testing for the trigger!!

Did any of you pregnant ladies work during 2ww?  I have a 16 month old and am finding it impossible to rest...


----------



## Slan80

Congratulations for all the ladies with BFP, wishing you all the best in the nine months.xx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Woo hoo - way to go girls!!! Fab news for you all!!xxxx


----------



## Wakey

Congrats on all the s today.  So pleased for you all. 

Unfortunately not such a good day for me, but at least my 2ww is over.  I started with some bleeding on Tues which had got worse so decided to phone clinic.  They'd given me test date for this Sat, but said as I was 15dpet that I could do a test today - unfortunately  .  I'd kind of steeled myself for it as I'd had the bleeding, but obviously still gutted.

no frosties, but have got an NHS cycle promised, so guess just have to try again.

Good luck to all of you still waiting.


----------



## Munkle

Hi Sabah M,
I didn't rest but DP took most of the childcare like baths etc. with all the lifting and also early mornings so i could rest up a bit more.  I was working in the daytime (office job, four day week) and then in eve and weekend playing with 14-month DS who kicked me in the belly (or walked on me) several times before I could defend myself (!) and I was in pieces convinced it was over.  I found it really stressful but in the end it didn't seem to matter.  Clinic told me to take it easy for the next fortnight but you can't really control a wriggly little toddler and you can't stop living.
Tali - I really hope you get   in the end, it sounds like such a worrying time with the bleeding and the faint positive - you just never know.  Eventually you will get there and I just hope it's this time.
Wakey - that's upsetting, I know what that's like and I hope next time will work for you - keep the faith.
xx


----------



## donn1

hi

wakey  wanted to send u some hugs, its all so hard and emotionally draining, jusst wanted to wish u all the very best of luck for next round of treatment.

afm  well have stayed away from the pee sticks, told dh too buy one for tomorrow as official test date and to hide it so m not tempted, still getting the cramps and headaches, though no bleeding as yet, crinone discharge is like old blood at times coming away in small amounts so dont really know what to think, boobs still sore and back also  come on wee boab!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

love to all

donn1


----------



## alamaya

BLEUGH lol.
Felt sick since lunch. (Had a cheese/pasta thing). Was lovely but since eating it the thought of eating it makes me nausious. 

Ate dinner tonight if not to just give me another taste to think of lol and 5 mins after eating have just ran to the loo with diorhea(cant spelt it).

Am i going crazy or are these positive signs. lol


----------



## redpixie

sounds good Alamaya esp as they are high sat fat content cheesy . . .
i get a little bit of a sicky feeling after my glass of milk bleurgh . . 

x x x


----------



## cjsx2

Well done all u ladies with bfp  

Good luck tomorrow donn, thinking about u, hoping u have my answer....bfp 2

Got everything crossed for everyone else 2 x xxxxxx


----------



## donn1

hi all

well period came yeterday at 4pm, all over for us, thanks for all the support and good luck too all other testers

donn1


----------



## sooty bear

Good morning Ladies

Sorry for jumping in on this thread but like you all at some point or another I am going proper out of my mind. My OTD is tomorrow but I have been real bad and testing since Wednesday.  All the tests have been a BFN and now I really cant face tomorrow.  I thought by testing early I would break myself in gently to accepting the BFN.  I have had no bleeding or real signs of AF just a few cramps. My (.)(.) have been real sore and swollen but that seems to have settled down a bit since yesterday.  I fully expect a ticking off from the pee police but have the breaking strain of a kit kat, sorry

Congrats to all the BFPs

Fingers crossed for everyone else

Sooty


----------



## Slan80

Hi sooty
Hang in there girl, and test again on the official date. I pray and hope all goes well.xx


----------



## sabah m

Hi Sooty, really hope your result came up positive today    

Donn1 so sorry for your disappointment this time     take care sweety xxx

I am now 2dp5dt, woke up last night sweating in my sleep, anyone else had this?


----------



## welshginge

Hi all. May I join you? I had 2 embryo's put back yesterday on my first IVF. Have a blood test booked for 23rd. I hate the 2WW!!! 

Best of luck to everyone! x


----------



## TMP

Good Morning Ladies,

Donn, I'm so sorry!! I am sending you big hugs, I know how horrible it is.      

Welshginge, welcome and hang in there for the dreaded 2WW    

Sabah, I had hot flushes in the night from about day 3 or 4 post tx and I got a BFP yesterday so hopefully its a good sign but as is the way with all this fertility stuff, the drugs could be doing it too?? Fingers crossed for you!!    

Sooty, hang in there!! Wait and see what happens on your OTD and I hope you get a BFP   

Cjsx, did I get that right? Are you also a BFP Please do tell!!   

Wakey, so so sorry you had a BFN      

Tali, I have everything crossed for you!!

To everyone else, sending big hugs to you all, I hope those of you still waiting get your    and to those of you who haven't had a good result this time, I hope you all get your BFP's next time around. I am sending lots and lots of      thougts out there for you!

Txxx


----------



## alamaya

This is a pesimistic post i warn you.



I am putting this post on a couple of threads to get the better response.



I am now 4 days away from test day. (Tuesday).

I have had no bleeding, nothing bad. Had cramps etc but i understand this is normal for both a positive and a negative.



Heres the thing i am sat here today almost in tears convinced this treatment has not worked. I am mourning something not even confirmed. I want to test this weekend and hubby wont let me. 



I cant bear the thought of a 5 year wait to be able to afford another go. How can you live watching others around you moving on in their lifes and you being frozen. My life is family. Wanted children since i was little and have been trying for so many years. 



With how my husbands sperm is its unlikely to ever happen naturally.



Gosh i am so down today. I barely got out of bed.


----------



## redpixie

hey alamaya , 

don´t fret lovely. I was totaly convinced mine was a bfn too !! but it wasn´t !!

from your sgnature it looks like you had a great result and have the best candidate on board.

there is no reason why it shouldn´t have worked.

all your symptoms are the same as mine were. terribly emotional, cramps, no AF and nausea are all good signs

i was the same a few days ago. we all know how you feel.

my DH wasn´t able to stop me testing i tested 15 dp ec..... my OTD is tommorrow with bloods on monday.

hoping my BFP sticks around.


----------



## msgeniemac

Congratulations to  Munkle, Blonde-one, Red Pixie and TMP 
I am so delighted for you all - glad it works 

Hugs to Wakey and Donn1 - I am thinking about you and hope it works for you eventually xxx

Alamaya I know what you mean about life being almost frozen - 

My OTD is tomorrow and just trying to get my head around the fact it could be a neg. result and 
what am I going to do with my life then 

Equally it could be a positive and it would be a dream come true
The waiting is so hard 


Well til then love and luck to all xxx


----------



## TMP

Alamaya hon,

I know exactly how you feel, I was exactly where you are a few days ago, I convinced myself that that was it, game over. If I didn't get a bfp we were going to call it a day because we have been self funding 4 the last 5 years and the money ran out and I just couldn't take the limbo anymore.

Don't forget, there are so many women who get no symptoms at all and still go on to being pregnant. Don't lose hope now, your blasty needs you to try and stay positive and focus your energy on it to give it a cozy home. 

You just have 4 days to go and you need time for the pregnancy hormones to build up so the test can pick them up. Hang in there hon.

Big hugs!!!!!!

Tx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Hi everyone - Just jumping in...am 6 days until OTD....have been keeping a diary of this journey so far...its so hard this journey we areall on....but its great reading all the other member's diaries...congratulations to all the BFP....and   to the BFP's to come!...Stay strong ladies!

AFM - I had my IUID last Thursday...over half-way through my awful TWW now...have had all the usual symptoms..really bad cramps on one side around day 4-5, bloating, tiredness, hot flushes, clear and wet cm (sorry tmi!), restless nights...but equally I am being realistic and not building my hopes up...putting it down to the progesterone support....but the thing that I have noticed above all else is the BELLY BUTTON tugging...like someone is pulling an invisible thread underneath my naval...

I had this with my last two chem pregs / m/c.....but these happened around the time when I started spotting / losing the pregnancy...THIS time I am having the tugging most nights...started when the cramps stopped around 4....and since I HATE the feeling, I KNOW I am not imagining these symptoms and progesterone can't do THAT to you....

Ah well, best not drive myself nuts, and just have to wait it out now!....


----------



## sarahdweena

Hi can you ad me please we are haveing icsi and my test date will be in october sometime as i start treatment when my period starts this month thanks xxxxx


----------



## cjsx2

hello tmp

i test wed... getting so nervous, still got cramps and convinced af is on its way... not long now tho, how u feeling? x


----------



## TMP

Hi Cjsx,

Ohhh not long now!! I am keeping everything crossed for you! Try not to worry about the af pains, I had them all through my 2ww and it seems that no symptoms or lots of symptoms, there is no way of knowing until that test!!

I'm sending you loads of positive vibes and hoping for that BFP for you!!

I'm doing ok, it's kind of sinking in now but I'm trying not to get too excited until that 12 week scan 

Stay positive!!

Tx


----------



## janie b

Please can you put me down a BFP! unbelievable! tested this morning at 4am, just couldn't sleep! Just when i was about to give up!    just need to stick and grow strong!

congratulation TMP - i know what you mean about 'sinking in' feeling!

I have been TTC over 7 years, accumulating in 7 TX. This was my last go due to finance and emotional reasons. A bit like alamaya, i was in bits yesterday, fearing testing because when i didn't know, i could presume i was pregnant! and this was the last time..... I had many period like symptoms, including cramping, lower back pain, tiredness, bloaterness, consitpation etc........basically you just don't know until you test.  

My thoughts are with all of you who about to  test! and those who have a positive result and especially those who don't

Janie b x


----------



## TMP

Oh Janie,

I am so so happy for you!! Congratulations on being BFP!! I had to test at 3:30 am, you get that heart pumping adrenalin thing and total disbelief. It was our last go too for exactly the same reasons!!

Well done!!! Now time for letting it sink in 

Enjoy it Janie!!

T x


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Janie and TMP - so, so happy for you both ladies....its always nice to hear success from from people like yourselves...who have had so many years of TTC...so much pain and heartache....and just when you feel like you are about to give up...one last try...(or bankruptcy!)..you get your !!!!!!!!!!!! So pleased for you both - you are a beacon of hope for the rest of us!...Enjoy your pregnancies ladies...and I hope you and your little beans grow very big!! LOL..xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Having a difficult morning went to the loo and when I wiped a bit of old progesterone gel came away and it was pinky rather than white.  I am 10 days post EC, 8 days post a 2 day transfer.  Worried what this means, is it start of AF, is it implantation bleeding or something else.  Trying to keep calm as not much I can do but wait.  OTD is on Wednesday.  This is so hard 
Congrats Janie on your BFP.
Good luck to anyone else testing today xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Morning ladies, 

Congratulations Janie b on BFP!!!!!!!!!!! WOO

Pumpkin-pie - Good luck for otd wednesday - am sure you will be ok and fingers crossed for you!!! 

Im not on 2ww as yet but can imagine its going to be tough and very hard not to test before hand!

Good luck to those testing in the next week! Fingers crossed for you all!

x x


----------



## BabyBless1ngs

Hi all

The two week wait is driving me insane, I'm having ICSI, test date Wednesday 13th Sep


----------



## linziclaire

Bookmarking


----------



## lollipops

Hello Ladies-

I have just done FET.
Today had 1x 7 cell embie transfered
OTD-26th Sept (so far away!!!)

Few complication during my tx. Revolving around me having 2 hydro's (tubes containing fluid) But we have took the risk and had this embie put back. So fingers crossed my tubes behave! No leaking please! 

Impossible to read through all th pages. But did notice JANIE got a BFP! How lovely!
Great start to my 2ww on this thread. Is your mind reeling love?

PUMPKINPIE- You are so close to OTD! Try not to worry about the pinkyness you have spotted when you wipe. Loads of ladies comment on having similar- could be abit of impalntation bleeding. Try not to worry- I know its hard! I really do. 

TMP- another BFP!!!When did you do your test hun? I bet you are so relieved. I know you still have to keep your feet grounded but all the same I bet its a lovely feeling seeing that positive pee stick! 

Everyone else- Hello! Please keep me saine and up-beat during my 2ww. I promise to do the same in return! So much luck ladies!    Sticky vibes and all that jazz!!!

Lolli xx


----------



## alamaya

Couldnt sleep and took a test. 
OMG its a BFP. (Showed up straight away feint and was the same colour as the other line by 3 mins (First response test).

Im shaking i really thought it hasnt worked.


----------



## welshginge

Congrats Alamaya & all of the other BFP's.

I had ET on thurs but struggling with PMA already. Anyone else? x


----------



## TMP

Alamaya, 
YIPPEEEE!! Congratulations on your BFP!!
such an overwhelming feeling isn't it? Did your heart start racing and pumping hard?

I'm so stupid because I had to do another test this morning just in case!! Btw, I'm still BFP 

When is your OTD?

To all the other 2ww, it does happen, stay positive, be good to yourselves and it will happen!!!

T xx


----------



## alamaya

Lol OTD is Tuesday. 

I cried lol followed by staring then the heart thing lol


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Congratulations Alamaya thats fantastic news xxx

Welshginge - I think sometimes the PMA comes and goes and its hard but hang in there.

Well Ihavent had any more signs of AF coming although paranoid it is and keep  running to the loo.  THink I am going to test Tuesday ahead of my OTD on Wednesday.  If i get that far


----------



## lollipops

wow wee!
I am so pleased I joined this thread!
Lots of bfp!
many congrats Alamaya! U must be thrilled to bits, and this was your first go too! Amazing result!

Lolli


----------



## Demelza

Good morning ladies

May I join you? 6th and probably last donor egg treatment abroad. Three miscarriages, the last on Christmas Day.  Our last embryo - Han Solo. So I could really do with all your lovely support.

Testing date September 21 - 16 days post transfer!

Big congratulations to Almaya, TMA and th Bother BFPs. You must be walking on air.

Demelza


----------



## lollipops

Hi Demelza-

So very sorry to hear of you m/c's   
Its an unfair game we have to play isn't it?!
Heres to this time being the ONE!!    
So where about abroad are you having treatment?
My test date is 26th- seems so far away. I too have a singleton on board.
All we can do is try and keep    and hope for the best!

lolli xx


----------



## lulu72

hi everyone



Please can I join you, I'm 4 days into the 2ww and going slightly 



Lollipops, congratulations on being PUPO and ! I have everything crossed for you and your little fighter.



Huge congratulations to all the BFPs, as Lollipops says it's so lovely seeing so many BFPs, it gives us all hope 



PumpkinPie, hang in there, not long to go now. Keep away from the pee sticks (said the serial tester!)



TMP, I'd be testing every day too if I were you - the BFP seems so elusive, that I'd be enjoying every lovely positive pee stick too!



Demleza, so sorry to hear about your miscarriages, sending you 



I had FET last Wednesday, 2 3d embroyos transferred. PMA like everyone else's going up an down on an hourly basis. OTD is Weds 22nd Sept



Hope everyone has a lovely day - it's beautifully sunny here, so taking that as a positive omen





lulu

xxx


----------



## Demelza

Thanks Lolli. Sending your singleton lots of postive thoughts. It does seem forever away, doesn't it? This is my 7th transfer and we are in the wierd position of both knowing it's probably curtains after this, and having been through it so many times before that we are a bit blase about twinges etc at this stage. I'm worrying more about miscarrying again than I am about the kind of important bit of getting pregnant in the first place.

I'm being treated at IVI Barcelona, who have been fantastic - the numbers don't reflect that. The last successful transfer was an eye wateringly expensive PGD one. Before it they wanted to do an op to check if I had a malformed (septate) uterus. I said no because I had had that op already in the UK before I even started IVF. After I miscarried again they insisted and guess what? The UK doctor had missed a whacking great septum which is more than likely to have caused at least some of the miscarriages. I wish I'd been treated in Spain from the start.

So much hoping it is good news for us both - and us all

Demelza

x


----------



## MaisieCat

Hello,

I have just joined and thought it would be nice to add myself to the list .

I hope I'm in the right place - I'm in the middle of my first IUI cycle, had 4 follicles (2 on each side) when scanned on Friday.  Can't remember sizes (everyone else on here seems to ), but there was a big one and a medium one on one side and a medium and a small on the other.  I thought they said the big one was 32 (is that mm? - can't be, can it? Sounds too big.), but think I must be wrong!  Do feel a bit tender on one side though.

Anyhow, I'm due to be 'basted' at 9 a.m. tomorrow, so my 2ww will start then I suppose.  Please could I be added to the list?

Best wishes to all those already waiting 

Anne-Marie x


----------



## SR3

Hi Ladies,

OMG... how hard its the 2WW !!  I've got 6 days to go and have AF like pains, back ache, bad temper and feeling very tearful.  Please send me some    

I'm trying so hard to stay positive but its sooo hard


----------



## alamaya

Thanks for all the congrats ladies. 
Still not sunk in yet. Especially as hubby wont believe it till OTD lol.

SR3 - I know its really hard but try not to worry too much. I have had AF type pains on and off since ET. 

xx


----------



## Demelza

Hi SR3

I was just looking at the fab website countdowntopregnancy.com this morning and all your symptoms were shared by lucky BFPs. Hoping it's meaning the same for you too. PMA all round! 

Demelza
x

/links


----------



## SR3

Thanks Demelza and alamaya for your responses.  I've been so positive up until today... lets hope my symptoms are all good signs   

I only had one little embie survive.... lets hope he's a fighter likes his Mummy


----------



## msgeniemac

Hi All 
Congratulations to all the positive results coming in - wishing it was this way for everyone ttc with tx
I do understand the disappointment and the anxiousness of all the waiting, the uncertainties and the effects the treatment and drugs have on us - its a stressful time.

Well my ODT was Saturday and I took 2 test both had one definite pink line and a faint pink line -I  just had never seen it before and was still unsure - felt nauseas on and off all day - thinking am i or am just anxious
took it again this morning  and the same thing so I'm thinking i got a BFP

I'm still in shock really 
I'm in the same boat as others - last chance  - financial age - just getting on with my/our lives

Wish me well please as I'm hoping for the the best to you all


----------



## lizzy1975

Hi Girls

Could I just ask your advice I am on my 2nd day post 2det and I have had slight af type pains this morning, has anyone else experienced this so early on, I think I'm stressing myself out!

Thanks 
Lizzy xx


----------



## Demelza

HI Lizzie

Yes I've often had faint AF post transfer (including 3 initially successful BFPs). Don't forget you've been well interfered with and your uterus is probably still feeling a bit sore. I found trying to breathe into your abdomen and rubbing your stomach softly helps a bit.

If you're taking progesterone it can also cause twinges. So hang on in there!

Demelza
x


----------



## Molie

Hi all

Haven't logged onto for a few days as been sick (hope you don't mind but I'm going to have a little whinge about that later   )

First of all, I so delighted that there's a flood of BFNs - it's so exciting to read this and it gives the rest of us real hope and positivity - yeyyyy! Congrats to all   . Of course,   to those who weren't so lucky this time - my thoughts are with you.

I've had the pooiest week - stonking cold which laid me low for 3 days and they 2 solid nights of constipation/diarrhoea cramps. The prost pessaries are making me block up so my nurse recommended Lactulose and it's now gone the complete opposite. Explosive diarrhoea followed by awful belly clutching pains. My doc is certain it's nothing to do with the IVF (except the fact it's a side effect) but it's still a worry as I'm never ill and the week before I'm due to test I'm stressed, weak and feeling rubbish!

Moan over! Just need to try and stay positive and get ready for test date - this Thurs!!!!        

Ironically apart from my bowels, I haven't have a sniff of any ovary type cramps, bleeding etc so maybe that's all good.

Good luck to everyone else testing this week!

xxx


----------



## HattyB

Hi Ladies

Please could you add me to the board, had ET on Thursday and my OTD would be around 23rd September.

Sorry if this upsets anyone, but hoping that someone might be able to give me some sort of reassurance so as to not lose my PMA - 24 hours after transfer I had a flash of bright red blood. Didn't appear to be what can be described as implantation bleeding as (sorry about this) two 'wipes worth' and fresh red.  immediately phoned my clinic who advised not to worry too much and to up the bullets from 2 a day to 4 a day. This then turned to spotting and has now gone completely. Does anyone have experience of this going on to still be a BFP? I'm really really worried I lost my little seedlings in that splash.

Trying to keep up the PMA and hope all you lovelies are doing better than me and not had any problems


----------



## btbam

Hi all,
Can I join please? I had a day 2 transfer yesterday of 2 perfect 4 cell embryo's  - please stick     


I was trying to stay away from the boards as I had promised myself to think of other things in the 2WW, but who am I kidding  , I'm going to think about it all the time, so might as well be with you guys!


Lizzie - I've got AF pains too, don't worry, I'm sure it's just all the poking and prodding our bodies have been through.


Huge congrats to all those with BFPs xx


----------



## TMP

Hi Hatty,
I'm afraid I don't have any experience with what you've described but try not to worry too much. Perhaps it could be some sort of hang over from EC that was exacerbated when the transfer took place?? The fact that you describe it as 'fresh' blood makes mr think this. 

Don't think the worst, just focus on those little embies staying put inside you. I have everything crossed for you and the other 2ww ladies here!

Hugs
Tx


----------



## lizzy1975

Hi btbam, glad your transfer went well did you take a photo? Yes I was worried this morning about af pains but I think your right our bodies have been through a lot of poking and prodding! Hope your getting plenty of rest! I had two 4 cell embies put back too! xx


----------



## VEC

Have been lurking, am due to test tomorrow, and don't have much hope for me.  But wanted to jump on and say to hatty that I had bleeding the day after transfer when I got pregnant with Rafa.  Luckily the clinic had told me to expect a little, so I didn't panic.

Congrats to all those with bfps, a lovely time for you all.  And big hugs to those who've been disappointed this time around.

Xx


----------



## renata32

hi all,
please add me in,test tommorow..
i am surromum and i hope the babys will be my best budies for the rest of 8 month....


----------



## lollipops

Renata- How lovely being a surromum!     
Here's hoping you and the embies parents get a big bfp! Keep us posted!   


VEC- Don't give up hope yet! please stay   . Again please keep us posted and you know better than most that this CAN work hence your DD! So don't give up yet!


----------



## Irish Dee

Hello everyone,

Feeling very low, been testing every day and keep on getting negatives.  I'm 11 days past 2 day transfer so would really be expecting to see something at this stage.

Congrats to all positive testers!!

Dee


----------



## lollipops

Dee-     

Try and keep that PMA up- we are given a OTD for a reason- hang in there.
I will keep all crossed for you that the negative changes to a positive


----------



## VEC

Lollipops, thanks for your lovely comments. Will let you know.

Dee, don't give up. That www.countdowntopregnancy.com site has stats under the section pregnancy test stats that show that 15% of women pregnant 13 days past ovulation still have negative pee sticks. That's not a bad percentage. Good luck.

Renata, good luck to you all. Are you Italian?

X

/links


----------



## smile 26

Hi had my ET today & am due to test on 27th Sept      plz add me to the list
Liz G
xox


----------



## abboswoo

Hey Molie chin up...

I went to spain for my donor embryos this time and I had symptoms like that before the transfer it was when I started taking the pessaries I was really poorly and well stressed out (lost 5 pounds though). It didn't affect my transfer and it has all been good since which I haven't had before so am stressing about that now...lol..

Well it has come round I am testing tomorrow.............one more sleep whoop whoop. Came into work for 6 today so don't have to be here til late (how sad am I?)...

Good luck everyone and chins up. Does anyone know how many weeks I will be I had my transfer on the 31st August. Unfortunately didn't ask how many cells etc so I suppose that would help...

Positive vibes going out to everyone

Love Woo.x


----------



## alamaya

took another test this morning as clinic said i could get a true result one day early and its still a BFP so looks like its definate lol.


----------



## TMP

Good morning ladies,

Alamaya, yippee! Your still Bfp!!  

Woo, I too went to Spain  for DE IVF (Madrid) and had my transfer on Aug 28th and the calculated that on OTD (9th Sept) I was 4 wks  and 3 days so today I am 5 wks. So I am guessing you would be similar but i had 5 day transfer. Not sure if that helps at all ??

If you call Spain they should be able to tell you.

Tx


----------



## Anastasia L

Please can i join you all? 
My EC was on Mon 30th Aug and i had 2 blasts tranfered on Sat 4th Sept. My OTD is Fri 17th Sept....but i was really naughty and tested this morning  How accurate are the pee on a stick tests? Would my HCG trigger injection be out my system, its been 16 days?

Good luck to everyone


----------



## natmc

morning ladies,

thought i might add myself to your group as i noticed a couple of the girls from my cycle buddies thread are on here too.

hi lollipops and sr3  

amalaya many congrats on your BFP,  hope to be following in your footsteps in a weeks time!

had 1 3 cell and 1 4 cell transferred on 3rd sept OFD is 20th sept, feel like i'm going crazy xx


----------



## HattyB

Natmc, hi!!! I was on your cycle buddies too.
I think Lollipops and Loop are here too somewhere.

Hi to everyone else just joining.

I'm back to work today after 3 initial days taking it easy, hoping it will take my mind off the    a bit.

Thanks for the group's reassurances about the bleeding, I'm still hoping something might be happening!

Love to all, Hatty x


----------



## lollipops

Hey Hatty B and Natmc   

Nice to be on the 2ww boards isn't it!

Anastasia - What was your result on your pee stick? 
From what I have read on this site the trigger lasts up to 14 days.(but I am no expert!)
My fingers crossed for you


----------



## MaisieCat

Just back from having my IUI.  It hurt a bit, but not for long, so that's OK.  Been given 2 Pregnyl injections to have on 16th and 21st Sept and told not to test until 1st Oct cos any Pregnyl left in my system could give me a false positive.  So 17 days to wait...  

Going to spend the afternoon in front of the telly - any excuse!  Then back to work tomorrow with my fingers crossed.

 to all.


----------



## lollipops

Maisies cat -    hope this is your time and that 17 days pass by quickly enough. Everything crossed.


----------



## Kitten 80

well done hon


----------



## Anastasia L

Lollipops, it was a faint positive   The horizontal line was 4 lines thick but the vertical line was only 1 line thick?  

Maisiecat, fingers crossed for you


----------



## lollipops

Anastasia- hey thats brill! Here's hoping that line gets darker and darker-   
Will you test everyday now?


----------



## Anastasia L

Thanks Lollipops, The info on the test says to wait 3 days and try again....so not sure! Think i will tell DH tonight and see what he says.


----------



## always

Hi Ladies
Can I join you.  I had FET with 2 embies put back on 1st September. Went away last week which helped with the 2ww, but now back and work and can not concentrate and am analysing every twinge and pain. Every toilet visit is a worry!  I am due to test on Wednesday but am thinking tomorrow should be fine shouldn't it?
I have pain in my lower back and my boobs feel tender however I am putting that down to the cyclogest!


----------



## lollipops

Hi Always-

Although not an early tester myself- I am sure tomorrow will be fine to test!
Wishing you all the very best.
What a great idea having first week away. They say 2nd week is hardest.xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi always,

I've only just joined too.  On my first cycle of IUI (just been basted).  I know what you mean about analysing every tiny symptom!  They tell you not to, but it's impossible isn't it.  I've been doing it for the latter half of every natural cycle for ages, imagining all sorts!

Luckily I have a very down to earth hubby, who is very calm (on the surface anyhow) and puts up very well with me reporting the details of every toilet visit!

 I wouldn't test early if I were you - too much potential for extra unneccessary stress - although maybe I should hold back on giving that kind of advice until I've managed to wait until my own test date (1st October).

Best Wishes and  

Anne-Marie


----------



## alamaya

always -  i had blast transfer on 1st Sept. My OTD was tomorrow but tested BFP on Sunday. 
Not sure if it helps at all.


----------



## VEC

Congrats Anastasia

We got a bfn today, but shall keep an eye on you all and hope you all get lovely bfps.

Xx


----------



## HattyB

Sorry to hear that VEC XXXXX


----------



## cjsx2

Hi girls

Due 2 test wed, but started bleeding this afternoon, gutted but will go again asap, good luck 2 all u lovely ladies testing soon xx


----------



## Jelly Baby

It's a bfn for me this cycle too. Thought it was a bfp after a positive clearblue +plus test, but retested the next day and it was definitely a negative   AF arrived today with a vengeance so here's hoping for this cycle being the one


----------



## lollipops

Oh dear girls.
 

JAJ1    
VEC           It's just so damn cruel! Why can it happen for some and not for others! 
                            I can only hope you are able to process the feelings and emotions you have
                            right now. And gain strength to start again and that next time will be YOUR TIME!


CJSEX2-    Still test on your OTD day as I have heard of women bleeding but still getting a BFP.
                            But I know you probably know in your heart or hearts whether it has worked or not.
                            I can only    things change on your OTD.


----------



## always

cjsx2 & VEC & JAJ1 - so so soorry    

MaisieCat - my hubby is the same, not sure if he appreciates me giving him all the gory details, but I do find it helps him to uderstand a bit more. He probably knows more about the womens cycles than some women! We have been ttc for 6 years and with 2 ectopics, 3 miscarriages, failed fet and 4 failed ivf he has certainly heard alot about the feelings! He has put up with everything from me shutting him out to me expecting him to be there at my every down moment. 
When did you have ET if your not testing till 1st Oct

Lollipops - it was kind of half way through we had et on the wednesday went off on the friday and came back the following Saturday... i would definately recommend it and IF we go again, I will definately do it again.....

Hope everyone else is ok..


----------



## cjsx2

Hi lollipops

Thank u for hugs and kind words, I will still test on wed, if it was not so crampy I think I may still have bit of hope but, will wait and c x


----------



## Irish Dee

Another day, another negative.  Just been    all day and my poor DH does not know how to make it better.

The agony of it all.......................................

Dee


----------



## cjsx2

Hi dee
So sorry you had a neg 2 I can relate 2 ur emotions, so difficult but I'm sure r time will come, take care x


----------



## lollipops

Oh Dee!!  

What can I say......
Absolutely nothing will help or ease how you feel.
I know you probably have a gut feeling its not worked...
But its not the 17th yet.
Its all I can offer to console you. I wish and still    that this negative changes for you.
And you still have 4 whole days yet...so you just never know.


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

Am right there with you ladies....3 days until my OTD...and tested negative today...know it hasn't worked for me this month....no symptoms....and finances and emotions will only permit one last (final) try at the end of this month...then my journey along this fertility road will end.


----------



## lollipops

Awww- so very very sorry *Hedgehog.*

*Only hope your sadness eases with time  *


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Sorry for those who tested negative! Cant imagine what you are going through!

All those who are testing this week - GOOD LUCK    

X


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hi ladies, 

Do they tell you to test 2 weeks from EC or from ET?

Thanks


----------



## lollipops

From ET - Shelley.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

cool - thanks lollipops x


----------



## Demelza

Hi Frankie/ Kirsty

I'm donor egg ICSI

Have been feeling nauseous for the last few days (this day last +/ve cycle I was throwing up at this point), but it's all stopped since I struggled lifting a heavy basket to a till yesterday. Anyone been tossing cabers but still getting BFP?

Demelza
x


----------



## Tali S

BFN for me this morning. So just wasn't to be. It won't put me off trying again, it's got to work sometime.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Tali - sorry to here your news  

keep up that pma!!! you will get there, im sure!

x


----------



## welshginge

Tali - I love your outlook on it all. I will reread it a million times if this one doesn't work out.


I'm still swinging between being  positive, then negative. Oh, and my boobs are killing!! I HATE PESSERIES!! (and I can't even spell it)


----------



## lulu72

Tali, sending you huge   . Be kind to yourself today and spoil yourself.

Hope everyone else is doing ok, I am going   and not even half way through yet! Demelza, there's a 2ww symptom spotter here: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=49694.0;viewResults - I'm not sure if it helps or not though as I've been checking off my symptoms, and getting all hopeful, whereas it could all be down to the bl**dy drugs!

Welshgine - totally agree on the pessaries - it must have been a man who designed them!

Have a super day everyone

love lulu
xxx


----------



## lollipops

Morning all.

Tali- so very sorry     . But your right it has to work.!!!    

Welshgine-Pessaries! Boo Hiss!!!!!!!!!!!!! Erhh Gross or what! I hate them! The things we have to do. Your right lulu-it must have been a bloke that made them!

Lulu- its horrid isn't it! I too feel slightly    today!
It's all the waiting that I hate. I think it's so unfair- why can't we just know now!!!!
All we can do is try and put our thoughts else-where and hope this madness passes as soon as possible.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

hi Ladies, have been lurking a little on this board.  Trying to keep calm during the 2ww and not symptom spot too much.  Well I had EC 13 days ago and our clinic tests by blood test 14 days after EC which is tomorrow.  I decided to do an early test and did a clearblue digital this morning and it said "PREGNANT".  Couldnt believe it burst into tears.    Have got the blood test tomorrow so hopefully will confirm it.  I had no real symptoms, was sure AF was going to come any minute but it hasnt.  Last time I started bleeding 2 days before OTD but nothing this time.  Trying not to get too excited until its confirmed tomorrow.
Tali - so sorry to hear your news xxxx


----------



## lollipops

Wow pumpkin! Sounds like you are well and truly preggers!!! 

BRILLIENT NEWS!!!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

CONGRATS PUMPKIN!!! IM SURE IT WILL BE A BFP FOR YOU! 

BEST OF LUCK

X


----------



## lulu72

Congratulations Pumpkin! Fantastic news to come home to

lulu
xxx


----------



## TMP

Big congratulations Pumpkin!!

So sorry Tal 

Tx


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

AWWWWW!!!! WOO HOO!!! Fab news!!! Wishing you and your family a very happy future! You must be so thrilled!!!


----------



## MaisieCat

So sorry Tali and the other BFNs I've just tracked back and spotted  .  I know it's only my first round of this, but know how horrible it is from all the past natural failures I've had (just need to multiply it up some).  Lots of   to you all.

Pumpkin - Sounds so positive.  I truly hope the blood test follows through for you   .  My fingers are crossed for you. 

Just had a look at the 2ww symptom spotter - oh dear - started 'ticking' them off - Sore boobs 'tick', period pains 'tick'... then told hubby about it and he told me off!  Said I'd just be looking for symptoms and then getting my hopes up.  (He's always here to keep me grounded   .)  Won't stop me wondering about every twinge though!

Better go and cook tea now.    to everyone.

A-M xx


----------



## BabyBless1ngs

Hi

Just to let you know I had my blood test today got a BFP, over joyed!!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Maisiecat - im sorry to say but your dh is right lol and even though ive not had et yet, im sure ill be same as you and everyother women on here lol - Good luck :0)

Babyless1ngs - CONGRATS ON BFP!!!!!! Woo another success!!

x


----------



## lollipops

woooo hoooooo Babyblessing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HattyB

Congrats to babyblessing and Pumpkin     

Tali, so sorry, take care of yourself and keep the faith


----------



## sabah m

Tali      so sorry sweety xxx

Baby blessings and pumpkin, so happy for you, every  BFP feels like a personal victory over IF !!!

AFM have had bleeding yesterday and feels like full blown period today.  Scan yesterday assured me bleeding was not from lining or within the womb.  Did clearblue digital as was feeling nauseous yesterday and it was negative.  Continued to feel nauseous today, was also sick so did cheapy internet tests on second and third wee and second line came up both times!!!!!! Getting another scan this evening with consultant, and maybe if all ok will get injections instead of pessaries      my    stays.  I've been dying to write this symbol for myself


----------



## Irish Dee

Good mornig ladies,

I'm bowing out of this thread.  AF arrived yesterday afternon with full force, but was having negative digital tests since last Thursday anyway.

Massive hugs to all the BFN's, I know that this is such a tough journey.

Genuine happiness for the BFBs and I wish you all a trouble free pregnancy.  Every BFP I see restores my faith in the IVF process.

I'm down, but not out and I'll be back sometime next year, when I have recovered and feel strong enough to go again.

Dee

***********************************************************************
I wrote this post before I started on this cycle.  It still rings true now.


Just wanted to put a few thoughts down in words to try to support/encourage anyone else who might have gotten or will get a BFN in the next few weeks.

I think that I am lucky to be blessed with an upbeat, cheerful, optimistic outlook and before I embarked on this IVF journey, I tried to make sure that I understood the actual chances.

The statistics have to be taken notice of and I was aware going into this that 72% of women in my age group (3 are unsuccessful at IVF. 

I decided that I would not allow myself to feel like any kind of failure/disappointment if it did not work for us. The more I thought about 28% success rates, the more I felt that it was a great number, but I have to think that it was always more likely not to work. Would anyone here back a horse that was 72% likely to lose a race? (I know its a rubbish analogy, but it's the best I have today).

I have to now accept that this cycle has not worked, but what are my choices? 

Do I lock myself in a darkened room and let myself cry and howl and feel absolutely depressed and down? 
Do I push my husband away and not allow his sorrow to hep me recover? 
Do I cut myself off from my friends who have children because I can't cope with them? 
Do I allow all my anger and frustration to colour my view of my life and kill all enjoyment or happiness until I have my baby in my arms. 

What will happen if I let that happen?

Will my clinic ring me and say that they've made a mistake and that I am actually pregnant. Of course not and by allowing myself to soak in misery and heartbreak, who will I actually be hurting?

Or course I'm going to allow myself some time to heal, feel a bit stronger and maybe enjoy a beer or two. When I feel stronger, only then will I allow myself back on this crazy journey again.

I'm not saying that I don't care, of course I do, but I have to be realistic about the chances of success and I'm not going to let my life be destroyed by infertility.

Where is it written that we all get what we want in life? Maybe a great husband, a nice home, good friends and a lovely, supportive family is what I get? I have to appreciate what I have and enjoy my life.

If I have a baby some day, it has to be an enhancement to my life and I can't live a half existence waiting for my life to start when I get a baby. 

On a positive note, I now know that I my body responds well to the down regulating drugs, that my DH and I can create 'viable' embryos and most importantly we can get to the stage of transfers. How many unfortunate ladies even here on this site never even get to the transfer stage and face abandoned cycle after abandoned cycle? 

Best of luck to everyone starting the process and to everyone who is waiting to test in the next few weeks

Massive hugs to everyone here, who march towards motherhood, like a silent army. Keep the faith and our time will come.

Ding ding, bring on round 4!!!!!


----------



## blonde_one

Irish Dee      your next go will be a better outcome


----------



## lollipops

_Oh Sabah-_
_I posted to you on the other board- I can't imagine how you feel right now._
_I truly hope you BFP stays with you._
_Please tell us what clinic say (it seems lovely that you have a supportive clinic- where are you at?)_
_xxx_

_IrishDee- what lovely words. Really touched a cord within me and I am sure it will do many others. You are a strong women and I admire your spirit._
_March On Dee.............. xxx_


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Irish Dee - so sorry to hear af has arrived  

Loving your words above - stay positive and your day will come! you (and everyone else here on ff) deserve it x x x


----------



## Mudpuffin

such inspiring lovely words Dee


----------



## always

BFN for me this morning too! Had such a positive feeling too. Now just got to wait for AF to show her ugly head and decide on the next steps. Have just got into work to find a picture of my colleagues scan picture with their big announcement! Eyes are stinging but will keep strong.
Good luck to all others, lets hope there are some more BFP's to come.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Always - So sorry for your news!! your brave for going into work..... let along getting there and hearing of someone else being pg!!! Keep strong


----------



## Tali S

Always - So sorry to hear your news. I know exactly how you feel. Pants isn't it?

Irish Dee - Your words just sum the whole process up. Everything negative we go through in life will make us stronger in the end although it never feels like that when it first happens when it's still all too raw. Even though it's hard, we have to pick ourselves up and plod on.


----------



## abboswoo

Can anyone help. I have had donor embryos from spain and all along things have looked good. No bleeding or discharge so how is it negative?

I have had a blood test done and will get results on thursday. Can it not work but not show Help!!!! or could it be just too early

Congrats to all the BFP....love Woo.x


----------



## lollipops

_Oh No Always!_
_No words will help right now. You sure are strong going into work. Its hard so damn hard._
_Last tx after my BFN - I went back to work to be told a staff member was pg with twins and I too had the pleasure of having to coo over the scan picture- when all I wanted to do was rip it up!_
_But we grieve, we suffer and we grow stronger. How we manage to do so- I will never know- but it will ease. You will bounce back and be back on this bandwagon._
_I wish you all the very best    _

_Abboswoo- Oh dear hun. Its hard isn't it.  Have you tested early then? or is the negative result from a test taken on your official test day? Unfortunately there is no reason for why treatment has not worked- its cruel - but its the harsh facts of this Infertility treatment. Sometimes ladies test too early and get a negative but given a few days the result changes to a positive. (so if you have taken it earlier than you were suppose to then theres hope yet  ) But within 2 weeks after embryo transfer the result will be correct, I have not heard of pregancy tests being wrong if they are taken on the correct day. Only if they are taken early._
_I hope and pray the bloods come back different from your pg test. But IF you took the test on the day you were told too-then prepare yourself for the fact that maybe this time it hasnt worked. Its so so hard hun. I wish everyone got positives. I wish it didnt have to be so unfair  _


----------



## MaisieCat

Oh    so sorry for those with such disappointing news   .

You are so right Irish Dee.  I'm no spring chicken and know my chances are slim and that I need to stay grounded.  Been through the insensitive comments at work though - "why haven't you had kids yet?", "leaving it a bit late aren't we?" or even "sure you're not pregnant" after I've mentioned feeling a little 'off' of a morning.  So difficult when you haven't told people - been very tempted - I'm sure they'd stop if they knew, but I'm not out for sympathy.  I just shrug it off with jokey comments, but it's still hard sometimes.  I just need to keep remembering this is not the 'be all and end all'.  I have a lovely hubby, family, cat and house, am happy and financially secure - so many people have few or none of those things.  

Ooh sorry to waffle on there, just got carried away in a 'flow'.

Loads of   for the BFNs and    to all.

A-M
xx


----------



## lollipops

Hi all- 
Me again!
Just a quick one- I have a problem on one of my threads and can't find the details of who to contact/email on this site?! Also I can't access the chatroom- so need to email someone- any clues anyone?


----------



## abboswoo

No sorry lollipops........

Thank you for your note I think....lol......

The clinic I went to told me to do a blood test not a urine test so I am hoping that is why it is not positive but know I am prob clutching at straws...

Hey ho..

Love Woo.x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

MaisieCat  - Im sure we can all relate to that! I have had it over the last few weeks at work - even my boss asking if im pg! its hard to laugh and have a joke about it when its upsetting us and also being on the inject5ions doesnt help with all those extra hormaones etc lol


----------



## feeling lucky

Hi everyone,
im new to the thread, but wow, all the testimonies of such very strong ladies, my heart goes out to you all...
 sending loads of love to those with BFN im so sorry...
and to those with tentative BFPs wow well done and hang in there.

praying for us all


----------



## HattyB

HI to everyone, hope today as gone OK for you all, one day at a time.

Irish Dee, so sorry to hear your news.     Thank you for the truly inspiring words. Exactly how I feel too. Legend


----------



## Kitten 80

Just to let you no i got 8 eggs today


----------



## Frankie B

lollipops said:


> Hi all-
> Me again!
> Just a quick one- I have a problem on one of my threads and can't find the details of who to contact/email on this site?! Also I can't access the chatroom- so need to email someone- any clues anyone?


Hiya,

I'm the moderator for the 2ww board, do you want to pm me and I will see if I can sort it.


----------



## Victoriag

Just for Irish Dee!!

You are a legend!! your words have really touched me and I feel that I can face tomorrow with a smile knowing that the outcome of my second scan will not be what we hope.  

You are my inspiration and I hope that I can have half the postivity that you have going forward.  But I too can be postive I know I can get pregnant, I know I respsond well to the drugs I knwo I have a fabulous husband and I know that I am never alone!

Thank you 

V xx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Hello fellow 2wwaiters!
just saw the thread n thought id stop by.
Sorry for the bfns lately, so bloomin depressing isnt? poor us!   
Im sure we will get there girls, if we keep marching on! (love that analogy)
hugs to those who have had bad news   



Im on day5 of 2ww..not even half way and having a little wobble today, been quite positive up to today but got a call from hospital saying amh is 6.2 which kinda shocked me, the consultant wasnt around to explain it but i was told not to worry!     
Of course im gonna worry! im 32 i thought i would have a great reserve!
Anyhow, i suppose it really just bought it home to me how serious this ivf is, i mean i know its serious but i just thought it would work! im on my 2nd go now and realising that it doesnt always go smoothly...sometimes even getting to transfer is hard! 
Hey...im here now on the 2ww, i may only have one embie on board but i got a chance right?
Anyone got any positive stories? im searching the site for some bfps/success/motivation to help me along this 2ww/tx in general!


ramblings over...would be nice to hear from you!

Luck love n babydust to all!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello

So sorry for all the ladies today who got BFNs,    

Was at hospital today and had bloods taken which confirms that I have finally got my BFP!  Cant quite believe it.  Was sure after almost 9 years of TTC I would know when I was pregnant but really dont feel pregnant at all.

Good luck to those testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## lollipops

_PUMPKIN PIE! _

_WELL DONE YOU!!!_
_SAFE AND HEALTHY PREGNANCY FOR YOU!!!!_
_ALL THE VERY BEST!  _


----------



## Heidi_B

Hi everyone,

sorry to hear all the bfns on here, but equally it's nice to hear there are bfps too - congrats!

I'm new to this thread. Had my EC on 7th Sept and ET on 10th, my OTD is 23rd. I have been getting AF type pains and have sore (.)(.) but to be honest have no idea what's going on with my body after EC and the pessaries!!

Looking forward to keeping in touch over the next week and a bit!

Heidi


----------



## HattyB

Summer P try to keep the       textbook perfect embryo sounds pretty good to me! 

Hiedi B welcome, my OTD is the same as yours, like you i'm pretty sure most symptons are down to the high progesterone levels. The mitchell brothers are moving into my shirt front  

Take care all xx


----------



## lollipops

Welcome Hiedi!!!

Join the sore boobie club!  

I test 3 days after you! So i'll keep you company!


----------



## Heidi_B

Hi HattyB & Lollypops! Glad to hear you both share my symptoms 

I'm not buying a test until the day before my OTD as I think I'd be too tempted to test early!

Ahh! This is so difficult!!

Thanks for making me feel welcome.

H x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Pumpkin Pie - CONGRATS ON THE CONFIRMATION OF BFP!!!!! WOO

Sorry to those who got negatives  

Im hoping to be part of this thread as from tomorrow as hopefully having 2 x et (which will be day 3)

Dreading the 2ww but positive vibes to all :0) x x


----------



## lollipops

your welcome hun.
any probs any time - just shout up-its one big understanding support network on here. xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Heidi_B - where you having your tx? see you have 2 embies on board  good luck to you!!

FF is such a great help to us all on this very tough journey and it makes you realise that your not alone!

x


----------



## TMP

Hi Summer,

Don't lose faith hon, the 2ww wait is very difficult with all the emotional ups and downs, just don't lose sight of your dream, even if this cycle doesn't work that doesn't mean it's over.

As was so eloquently put by Irish Dee, we have a lot of positives in our lives and we shouldn't forget that.

You asked for a positive story so I will relay mine to you:

I am 41 and DH is 39. I was born with a hereditary blood condition for which I have been receiving treatment for since I was 4. When I got older I always wanted children but suspected it would be hard for me because of said condition; i have never let my condition stop me before so I wasn't going to let it stop me now.

We started fertity treatment over 5 years ago starting with ovulation induction. In order to do so I had to stop all my other treatment for 3 months and could only be off it for just under a year so time was against me. 3 cycles later and after a lot of heartache, we had to stop without a bfp.

I had to break for several months, go back on my blood treatment to get back on track and only then could I start again, this time with ivf with my eggs. Again after almost a year and three more bfn's and lots of stress and upset( my brother also passed away during my final ivf cycle) we had to stop again. Once again I had to go back on my meds for my condition.

Three months ago we started our journey again, this time with donor eggs. After a long heartbreaking journey but with unfailing determination, we finally got our BFP on the 9th of this month. This journey still continues and we pray I get to full term but despite all the odds we did it and so can all of you too!!

I am not unique in this story, I am sure there are others out there that have had it worse than me but the moral to my story is to stay positive, hold on to all the happiness and good things in your life and try to be happy.

T xx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

TMP...thank you soooo much for sharing your lovely story! 
Im so pleased that you got there, what a crazy rollercoaster ride! i admire your determination...thats the sort of story that motivates me and keeps me thinkin semi rational, i like to think that i will have the strength to just carry on till i get what i want but in the midst of tx sometimes it can feel so out of reach thats why i love success stories to give me a kick on the bum!....thank you and good luck with the rest of your pregnacy, i pray it all goes well!


----------



## Emilioh31

Hi ya everyone, am having my ET tomorrow at 2pm! Eeek, 1st go! so hope to chat to you all from then onwards....

FrankieB, could you please add me to the list, I'm due to test on the 30th of Sept!

Babydust for you all


----------



## SR3

Hi Ladies,

Congratulations to all those BFP's.

I don't have such good news.. tested 2 days early with a BFN on both days. Unless a miracle happens by my OTD tomorrow its over for us this time   

Good luck to all those EC, ET this week


----------



## Heidi_B

Hi Shelleylouise, I'm being treated in Exeter. The staff have been great there. It's our only NHS go so hope my 2 embies hang in there! Good luck with your Et today.


----------



## Molie

Hi - just got a BFP!!!!  

Absolutely thrilled and still a bit shellshocked as was assuming we'd need to go a few rounds before we got lucky. DH had a little cry then carried on making breakfast/buggered off to work   

Good luck to everyone else testing soon


----------



## Zjoef

Morning,

Have been on the cycle buddies already, but as testing on 24th September, could you please add me?
Doing ICSI, 2 blast transfered yesterday.

Thanks

Zjoef


----------



## lizzy1975

Congratulations Molie on your BFP that's fantastic news xxxxx


----------



## Flozzie

Morning ladies 

I thought I'd join the party! I'm 3dp5dt. My OTD is Saturday 25 September. I'm already going  I recognise some people from Cycle Buddies 

Congratulations *Molie *

*SR3 *

Inspirational story *TMP *- Congratulations!!!

I've got very sore big boobies and have had a couple of sharp needle-like pains but they were hardly noticeable or prolonged. I think I almost wanted AF-type pains early on or an implantation bleed but I've had nothing like it at all. I was determined not to be drawn into analysing symptons but you really can't help it, can you 

I'm going to make jam today. That'll make everything ok. I bet Mrs Beeton didn't have these worries 

Flozzie x


----------



## TMP

Morning ladies,

SR3, do test again on your otd because it may be that the pregnancy hormones have not built up enough to be detected yet. Big big hugs!!!

Molie, big fat congrats on your BFP 

I hope you are all well and hanging in there!

I'm going to duck out of this thread now so hope to see you on some of the other threads!!

Good luck to you all!!

T xx


----------



## leah1234

Hello

Please can you add me to your list, i had ET on the 13th and am due to test on the 30th   . 

Thanks  Leah


----------



## pricklyhedgehog

for me too SR3...my OTD today...tested early and then again today..all BFN...now just waiting for AF to arrive...so am ducking out of this thread too now...gosh its painful this journey...but like TMP says we MUST remain positive and get right back up and keep trying...I know so many women who have so many failed IUI / IVF tx...and years later after so much heartache and rollercoaster journey's they finally get there! Good luck to us all! Take care of your hearts ladies....xxx


----------



## Molie

Thanks Flozzie - don't worry about not having imp bleeds or pains - I had absolutely nothing except sore boobs and was worried I didn't have imp bleeds. In fact the worst bit was the baaaaad constipation pains as a side effect of the pessaries.

Everyone's different and you can second guess to the point of making yourself stressed. Try to listen to your body.

Good luck!


----------



## SR3

Pricklyhedgehog - I have PM'd you


----------



## lollipops

_Oh gosh girls ! Good and bad news this morning._

_Pricklyhedgehog- I am so very very sorry to hear your news- its gut wrenching itsn't it. Why can't we all be winners! I understand how you feel right now. But take some time to get strong and then try again- it will happen for you.  _

_SR3- the hormone may not be high enough at the minute- so hang in there,think  and test on your OTD. I  its your turn. Don't give in yet  _

_Emilioh- welcome hun! First go is always scary (well its scary on every go!) but first time round its all a bit of a learning curve and loads to take in- so how many little beanies you having put back - one or two? Very best of luck. ET is really interesting and fairly quick and painless- nothing to worry about  _

_Molie- well you must be on  . Many many congratulations !!! May you have a healthy happy pregnancy!  _

_Flozzie,Fozzie,Flozzie- oi oi oi!!! Are you spying on me  Only kidding- nice to have a fellow cycle bud here. How are you today my dear? Ooh Jam making - wish I knew how to do that! Do not give in to temptation and start over- analysing! I am here to stop you doing that! Lolli is watching you!!!!!!!  _

_Leah- may you have a fast 2ww! All the very best  _

_TMP- again a big congrats to you hun  _

_Zjoef- welcome to the 2ww- all the very best. Lots of  _

_AFM- Cramps today- feels like AF - not contant but on and off- very much like during my last tx and then I got AF. So AF symtoms to me mean bad news  _
_But I am going to take my own advice and not dwell on it. The future is out of my hands. My lifes been mapped out already-so whatever will be will be- I can't change a think - I am a firm believer in that. I am going to take it even easier today- what a funny dvd and I am not going to knicker check- I spent my life on the loo during my last tx-getting all het up everytime I went and getting into a state. So not this time!!! Toliets are for wee's and poop's - not knicker checking!  _


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Peeps

just managed to walk over to comput I got fed up using my phone










I got yhe call 7 out of 8 were good enough to inject and 4 fertalised , they are putting them back in at 11:20 saturday







and freezing my other 2 , can you belive it I am so happy and I can not belive they are puttin 2 back in I will have my luke an laya skywalker









so how you all been.


----------



## lollipops

_Kitten - thats amazing news. They will soon be with you  _


----------



## Kitten 80

I can not wait at least with 2 you no they will look after each other


----------



## lollipops

_yes,thats lovely to have 2. Wish I had 2 put back._
_Wish you all the very best  _


----------



## lizzy1975

Hi all

Does anyone know the website address for pregnancy early symptoms, I know i shouldn't be looking on sites like that but I can't help myself!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hi all,

Am now officially part of the 2ww ...... 2 embies on board!!! otd 30th!!!

x


----------



## lollipops

Shelley-
Thats great! welcome to the joys of the 2ww!
Any plans? Are you working or off?


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thank you lollipops :0)

I will be woking from home as from monday but am going to take this weekend off to rest and    these stay with me  

So scared but with everyone's support on here, we will be fine im sure!

x x


----------



## lollipops

_You will be fine._
_First week is easier than 2nd week._
_Try and keep occupied and don't get into the habit of symtom watching.(easier said than done)_

_Great to have this site isn't it?!_
_I'd go mad without it!_


----------



## Shelleylouise73

lol me too

my odt is day after you    

x


----------



## lollipops

Hi- you have just made me realise that I have put the wrong date on my signature (no wonder people keep asking me why I am testing so late!)
Its actually the 26th!
Thanks for pointing that out!
See what I mean about it sending you   !!!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

hahahahaha i wondered that myself but thought they maybe getting you to test later lol

oh well, good luck for the 26th then  haha


----------



## lollipops

I am a loon sometimes!
Anyway- the very best of luck !
Keep us posted how you find the 2ww!


----------



## MaisieCat

Oh lollipop, you did make me laugh (knicker-checking). I so know what you mean. I've been doing it every month whilst TTC naturally - just kept think I felt something going down below  . Will be trying extra hard not to do it over the next 2w.

Got really sore boobies and nips (I know I'm not meant to analyse, but I'm sure they've never been bad enough to stop me sleeping on my front before). Maybe it's just the drugs - and have a Pregnyl jab to look forward to tonight (not) . Wish they hadn't told me it would hurt. I'm bad enough with jabs (have to cover my eyes, cower and say 'just DO it!'). Poor hubby  .

 to all and  where needed

A-M
xx


----------



## daisy-may

afternoon girls .... feel live ive abandoned you but theres too much to keep up with ....


anyway,    will hate me, but ive been testing positive since sunday 4dp 5dt ..... so its a    for me .... 


i tested to check there was no HCg in my system and my line just gets darker and darker and darker .... my gp recons its possibly twinkles as i got a positive so early ....


will keep you posted and hope to see more of these ...


Am so sorry for the BFN's, but you will get there, you will get your dream ... took me 3 attempts for my first child and another 2 to get PG again .....take time, and look after yourselves ....


remember dreams can and will come true ....


lots of love and luck to you all, daisy xxx


----------



## SR3

Morning Ladies,

Well, its now officially a BFN    I guess its now a question of waiting for AF to appear...no doubt she will be late just to prolong the inevitable.  In a normal cycle I'd be about 6 days late now but I guess its all been controlled by the lovely Crinone gel.

I'm now going to withdraw from FF for a while and get on with some kind of 'normal' life for a bit and concentrate on getting stronger for Round 2.  I do know that I couldn't have done anything more to try and keep this little embie safe..... one day it will happen for me   

Good luck to all of you


----------



## leah1234

SR3 sorry to hear about your BFN sending you lots of   

Leah


----------



## Demelza

Sr3 I'm so sorry. Take good care of yourself

Daisy May - fantastic news. You are giving me evil thoughts as I had a 3 day transfer two days before you so will be trying even harder to keep away from the not-so-fun sticks

I was feeling well nauseous and tired over the weekend - which was great (Too much experience for me has taught me that those are my best indicators of a BFP). But all the symptoms have disappeared over the last few days. It's hard to keep taking the horrid progesterone twice a day when I feel it's curtains. Crawling towards Tuesday. Bleugh! This may well be our last go - adoption next for us.

Bleugh but remembering Irish Dees wonderful words of wisdom

sorry to whinge

Demelza
x


----------



## Anastasia L

SR3, So sorry to hear about your BFN. Take time out for you and DH.    xx


----------



## Anastasia L

Daisy-may, Congratulations on your   I bet you are feeling on top of the world     xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

SR3 - Sorry to hear BFN for you but glad to hear you remain positive for your 2nd cycle! Take acre and Good Luck!!

Daisy-May - lol Well done on BFP, although naughty naughty for testing early lol Im really going to find it hard not to test before otd but i must remain good lol

quick question....... i am delayed in the cycle, meaning that i had to continue buserelin for an extra week so does that mean that my natural cycle would still remain the same or would it also be delayed a week if that makes sense??!!!


----------



## Anastasia L

Well after 8 years of trying for a baby i am over the moon to finally be able to say we got a   

Today was our OTD but i was naughty and tested on Monday and Wednesday too. Pleased to say that the positive line has got stronger with each test. 

Now have to wait another week to test again...why dont they give NHS patients blood tests to save all this waiting...ARGHHHHHHH!!!!!! xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Anastasia L - CONGRATS ON BFP!!!! Well done


----------



## lollipops

Anastasia- Wow-how do you feel hun?
Over the moon I bet!
CONGRATULATIONS
XXX


----------



## renata32

Hello ,
good luck to ALL of YOU!   
and BFN for me today...well things happend..


----------



## lollipops

Renata - Oh no!  
Lots of     's
xx


----------



## HattyB

Renata - sorry    

Anastasia - amazing - miracle baby congrats


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Renata -    so sorry to hear that!

Ladies, anyone know if we are able to go swimming during 2ww?

x


----------



## HattyB

Hi Shelleylouise - my clinic advises no swimming during the first 3 days post ET day due to risk of infection. Other than that they said life as normal - so if you normally swim go for it!
I walk my dogs daily and was out for nearly 2 hours today as it's lovely and sunny. I have generally been trying to take it a bit steady -  less energetic than I would be normally but other than that trying to be myself!

Enjoy being PUPO!
X


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hatty - thanks for info and think im going to give it a miss then, dont want me to blame myself for this not working!

x


----------



## lulu72

hi everyone 

    to Renata and SR3. Please do take the time to grieve and to spoil yourselves over the next few days. Sending you  for the future

Many congratulations Anastasia and Daisy-May, sending you a jiggy       to celebrate. Wishing you all the best for the next 9 months!

ShelleyLouise- your natural cycle will be totally up the wall now you are downregging - so don't expect AF to arrive at the usual time.

I hope everyone else is doing ok. I'm going quietly     wondering what's going on down there. We're going away this weekend so really looking forward to some distraction from worrying about tx!     and  to everyone who needs them



love 
lulu
xxx


----------



## lizzy1975

Hi All

Just a quick question has anybody else experienced a clear vaginal discharge I am 7dpet

Thanks
Lizzy xx


----------



## smile 26

hi Lizzy, 
funny you ask this i am also experiencing the clear discharge i had my ET sunday fingers crossed we get an answer 
liz (aka smile25)
xox


----------



## Anastasia L

I had that too around day 10. x


----------



## TMP

Hi Lizzy, anastasia and smile, the clear discharge is perfectly normal. I too had that and went on to a bfp so it sounds like a good sign!! Good luck!!

Tx


----------



## smile 26

thanks TMP, even ore excited now lol although still nervous xox       to all who need it xox


----------



## Anastasia L

Smile25 and Lizzy1975, Yes, and i got a BFP today too, so its obviously a very good sign   x


----------



## lizzy1975

Thanks Anastasia and TMP you have made me feel a lot better, hopefully its good news then smile sending you lots of Babydust, when is your test date? xxx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

hi all!

d8p2dt...gosh this is dragging! I cant concentrate on anything else! im supposed to be working!

ive been having the odd cramp but mostly quiet (touch wood) its very nerve wracking...i got my period this time last tx so i am soooo sooo soooo nervous right now!  
Anastacia....when was your otd? today?!! so happy to hear about the bfp! go you! id love to hear your happy success story...keeps up the ole pma!


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi ladys just to let you no im pupo top grade 8 cells twins on board


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

congrats fellow pupo!


----------



## Heidi_B

Summer P,  I know what you mean. We are testing on the same day aren't we? I'm starting to loose it now, over analysing everything!! I thought I'd be ok if I kept busy, but this is so difficullt.

Anyone suffering from trapped wind?!?! I was awake all night thinking omg something's happening, but it was just wind! Madness!

I too had a clear discharge, but nothing else suggesting im preggers  Don't know if I can wait 'til Thursday!


----------



## MaisieCat

Oh Renata and SR3 I'm so sorry  . Big  to you both.

Massive congrats on your BFPs Daisy & Anastasia! Do look after yourselves (as if you weren't already). 

Hi,  and  to all fellow PUPOs. I so know what you mean about those symptoms. I had some slightly creamy discharge (sorry if TMI) a few days ago but was just glad it wasn't red or brown! This morning I had a nasty cramp immediately followed by an urgent loo visit and upset tummy (even more TMI - sorry) and that is often a pre-cursor to my AF coming in the next days or so. I'm desparately hoping that it's for a different reason this time. Sore boobies which are worse at bedtime do continue though, and that is definitely not one of my usual symptoms (well not this bad or for this long). Sorry, I'm not helping the other 'symptom analysers' out there am I?

And another thing..... DH was just telling me that he read somewhere a while back about families having their babies at similar times of the year. Got me thinking (probably not a good thing I suppose, but hey) that my sis and I were born May and June respectively and my sister's little girl also arrived in May. So, I wonder, is September a good month for me. Even if it's total codswallop, it is a bit of a coincidence that we've ended up having our first tx this month.
Anyone else heard about this little theory?

 and best wishes to all and  for those that need them.
A-M
xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I just worry that im moving wrong like straining the tummy area


----------



## M2M

Hello ladies.   Hope you don't mind me joining your little group. I had ET yesterday (17th September) of two blasts in an FET cycle. My OTD is 4th October. Could I please be added to the list?
Congratulations to those of you who have recently had BFPs and good luck to the rest of you!     Hugs to those who need them.   

Can't believe I am only 1dp5dt and already feeling impatient.


----------



## lollipops

M2M and Kitten - yay on joining the pupo gang.
Hope you both have a safe journey to your OTD.
Lots of luck ladies


----------



## MaisieCat

Kitten - I know I'm not exactly an expert and also that IUI is rather different, but try not to worry (unless you've just done 100 sit-ups !).  I have an allotment to tend to and have still carried on pretty much as normal (although Dad is now doing any heavy digging just in case).  REEELLLAAAX !!!!    

Hello and welcome M2M.  Seems like the above applies to you too.  I will be testing on 1st Oct and it seems so far away.  My    thoughts are with you.

 

A-M
xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Lol massiecat i no and i think it is different then iui i went to work normally but because i no for def i have embryos in there i feel very protective lol


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Hi girls!
Me again!

Hope ya all doing well....i can not believe its saturday night n i am sitting on my sofa with my laptop...feels like ive been doing this for weeks now....not much of a life!   

Heidi...we r indeed testing same day! good luck for that! it cant come around soon enough can it!
I spoke to soon on my last post when i said having the odd cramp but mostly quiet cos a few hours later i get some pink when i go to the loo...forgot to breath for a few seconds...composed myself and went to my work appointment...i was wishing the appointment would just hurry up cos they were taking ages n i was going crazy inside wanting to go to the loo!
Its calmed down a bit, it was only small but coupled with mild af pains i nearly lost the plot!   
this is where i failed last cycle...BUT as its calmed down a bit im gonna try remain positive n thank god for getting this far!

Good luck 2wwaiters!


----------



## MaisieCat

Oh Summer, I'm   for you.  

Kitten - I do hope you don't think I was being too flippant.  I can totally understand you feeling protective.

  to all and nighty night!
A-M
xx


----------



## smile 26

lizzy1975,
hey hun my test date is 27th Sept so ages away yet lol thatshow it  feels anyway!!! when is yours?

Anastasia congrats on your BFP woop woop!!! wishing you all the best xox


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning massiecat not at all (hugme), its funny ive got a tomato plant and 2 toms are growing ironic isnt it lol


----------



## feeling lucky

hi everyone,

sorry took a couple of days out to chill my head     loooool

this site has been so busy....

Lollipops -  im also testing same day as you so fingers x

Masie - yeah i have got sore nips too and they had been constantly errect (very uncomfortable)

Anastasia and Daisy May - BIG CONGRATS on your BFP

Lula - thanks for you comments xx

Remata and SR3 - so sorry for the news... big hugs and loads of love    

good luck to all those still testing xxx


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi Feeling Lucky,

It's not my nips that are sore now it's the whole boobs!  This may be TMI, but but my nips are erect more often than not in any case (much to DH's amusement!) so I'm kind of used to that.  
Lets just hope these are good signs for us   

A-M
xx


----------



## feeling lucky

Masie - lool yeah my nips bit like that too, always standing to attention hahaha
but no i havent got sore boobs like last time, in fact, very little to analyse thankfully

any news on those close to OTD? *hatty B, Summer P, Heidi B??* wishing you the best of luck tho and


----------



## Kitten 80

I would rather that i had a pain free 2 weeks so i dont analise everything.


----------



## Demelza

Hi everyone

testing 21st - the only one that day, as is natmc tomorrow, so good luck girl. 

Finally gave in to a bit of hoovering - the dust was driving me nuts. Trying not to engage stomach muscles (what's left of 'em after all this) is tying me in knots with the Dyson. Any excuse for a giggle at this stage.

Plenty of symptoms again but I'm on meds three times a day and have a cold so it could mean anything. (Although is anyone else having really wierd dreams - kind of hot ones?! Too nervous to enjoy them!) My clinic tests 16 days post 3dt (and insists on bloods) so it's been a long long wait. At least it's near a fab friend's house so popping in after for some TLC.

Good luck to mums-to-be going mental

Demelza


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hi all, 

Just returned from my 2 night relaxing break with dh! was nice to get away with different scenery and do nothing!! 

Symptoms have increased last 2 days, sore boobs with very sore Nipples which are also erect more often than not!! 

Im really not sure what i CAN and CANT be doing during 2ww and already checking knickers every 5 mins lol



x


----------



## lollipops

*Demelza- *I too had to whip the Dyson round. Dh tries but its not good enough. I am manic on cleaning as it is- so it was driving me mad looking at it!  Alot of ladies keep saying about having sexy dreams- wish I had some! 

*Feeling Lucky -* snap! Same OTD. This time next week we will know the verdict. Lets hope we make it through the next week- without AF or any worrying problems. I am dreading the next week as thats when it all started to go wrong for me, I started bleeding very slightly. First brown and then turned into full AF. So I am clamping my thighs shut and hoping for the best! Nice to have a fellow cycle buddie who's test date is the smae as me! 

*Smile-* You are testing the day after me and feeling lucky! All the very best - not too far away now hun 

*Shelley Louise -* Knicker checker! I am determined not to do that! I spent all of last tx on the loo- its horrible isn't it! Glad you had a nice break- we all need them from time to time. Take it easy 

*Everyone- hello and hows your Sunday?*

*I am off to doctors on tues to hopefully get a sick note for the time I have had off! I hope I get one as its slim pickings in Septembers wage packet!*


----------



## daisy-may

hey frankie ..... could i be pot down for a BFP on the hall of fame please ....

Whoo .... bring on the babies !!!!!!

daisy xxx


----------



## Jo82

Could I join you all  EC was on 10th, ET 13th 2 x 8 cells transferred on day 3 and 1 blastocyst on ice. OTD 28th.

2nd week is always the worst I think starting to go   out of boredom as I'm off work but finding little jobs to keep doing xxx


----------



## Demelza

HI Lollipops,

So glad it's not just me with Dyson issues!

Did I read your profile correctly? Are you doing ESET (1 embryo by choice)? If so, you'll also be making me feel better as we've just got the one on board (no choice!).I've been feeling  Han Solo might be a bit lonely, so good to hear he's not the only one.

Am I going nuts?

 
FAB NEWS DAISY MAY!
Demelza
x


----------



## lollipops

*Demelza- *
I didn't get a choice to have 2 put back either - we had to go with 1 too. But I am ok with this. I know the chances of success improve with having 2 transferred. But it does freak me out a bit having two whole babies all at once! I worry about problems during in pg with twins. Of course having two babies is a blessing and I would love to have two children. I am just not sure I would like 2 all at once. So despite not getting a choice I am happy now with having the 1 put back. Maybe my opinion will change if I keep getting BFN. But its only my 2nd try and I'm happy to just have had one good enough to go back!
Glad your a dyson lover too! Wouldn't be without mine!

Hello Jo!!!


----------



## Demelza

Welcome Jo too

Yes, Lollipops, I'm a bit long in the tooth to be heaving twins around - and I know it's something DH used to worry about (before he got more worried about all the mcs). One whole healthy baby would just be PEACHY. 

Two more days to go......

Dx


----------



## lollipops

for you Demelza!


----------



## HattyB

Lots for Demelza, I'm DEIVF too! xx

Heidi B, Summer P, and Loop - we are all the same day, though I might hang on till Friday or Saturday as my clinic ask me to test again at 3 weeks anyway..... Hope you're all hanging in there xx


----------



## lollipops

*Oh dear - AF pains have kicked in ....started about half hour ago  *
*please don't let the bleeding start  *


----------



## Demelza

Dear Lollipops,

It's too early for AF isn't it? Aren't you about 8dpt? If you are on any meds they (especially the progesterone) can cause cramps.

I had some quite early on too and just stayed v quiet and gently rubbed my tummy. DOn't know if it did any good, but the pain did go. There's lots going on in there!

The symptoms websites eg countdowntopregnancy.com (I think) lists AF pains as one of the most common (if not the most) symptom experienced by women who had a BFP.

Sending you lots of hugs and positive thoughts

Demelza
x

/links


----------



## lollipops

*Demelza- *Thankyou! I wish they would stop. Really mess with your head.
Hope its not AF. But these cramps feel awfully familiar.  
I hope I can pull myself together.
Thanks for the support


----------



## Kitten 80

Im going nuts already ahhh


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Me too - only 3dpt lol


----------



## Clarabel*

going    too..


not feeling a thing.. and feeling very negative, and I've got 10 days of that madness to go!!


good luck to anyone testing tomorrow xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Clarabel* said:


> going  too..
> 
> not feeling a thing.. and feeling very negative, and I've got 10 days of that madness to go!!
> 
> good luck to anyone testing tomorrow xxx


no negative feelings pls  chin up, we will be getting those BFPs soon!

x


----------



## Heidi_B

Hey Lollypops,
I've been having AF pains for about a week. They went away and came back today. Please don't panic, it's hard to know what to expect but from what I have read it's not always a bad sign. Hang in there, I'm with you all the way til test day!
Heidi xx


----------



## lollipops

thanks guys for the support.
I am trying to hold my chin up.
Lying in bed with cramps still.
Paranoid it will all be over soon.
But nice to hear I am not alone in the cramps.and I hope your right that cramps don't always mean bad news . I think because I got Af last tx and cramps and sore boobs to go with it I feel like history is repeating itself.
I will try and find some pma before I sleep.
Night girls xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Morning fellow 2WWers   

Hope everyone is ok this monday morning! Chins up and stay positive!

........ GOOD LUCK IF TESTING TODAY :0)

Lots of              to all x


----------



## *laura*

Good morning ladies, can I join you please, had ET on Saturday, testing on 27th sept    

 Hello to my cycle buddies that are here   and   to everyone.

Laura x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Good luck laura for otd! x


----------



## wishing4miracle

everyone


----------



## No1 rainbow princess




----------



## natmc

Morning ladies, hope you are all well and surviving the dreaded 2ww.

lollipops hope your cramping has stopped    

well it's official a bfp for me            

booked in for my scan on 6th of oct which is perfect as dh can go with me because we're off to majorca that afternoon. i hate flying but i'm sure the journey will be made much easier with a picture of my buuba or bubbas on my lap tray! xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

natmc - CONGRATS ON BFP!!!!! Enjoy your holiday if it will be 3 or 4 of you going :0)


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Well done!   
Im really pleased for you. Big hugs!   

Did you have any symptons? any spotting cramp? anything to give us 2wwaiters some hope?

Its great news ...enjoy ya cloud nine and i wish you a healthy n happy 9 months


----------



## lizzy1975

Congratulations natmc I bet your so happy, that's great that you get to celebrate on holiday after your scan xxx

Lollipops hope af pains have gone awayxxx

Hello to all fellow 2ww   xx

Lots of love
Lizzy xxx


----------



## natmc

thanks ladies 

yes summer i havae had a fair bit of cramping on and off, i even had a migraine last week for two days which is usually a sign that af is on it's way.
no spotting, but i have been on crinone gel and when it any of it comes out it is usually pink, but i did notice this happened first on the morning before i went for et otherwise i would be totally freaking about it.

hope this helps xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I had the pinky colour but think that was due to ec!! 

so excited for you!!!!! x


----------



## Kitten 80

Ive not seen any jel come out this time so where is it lol


----------



## Shelleylouise73

have you not? 

ie had a bit - not much but have had some lol its so not nice is it!


----------



## Kitten 80

Last time i did like cottage cheese lol


----------



## Shelleylouise73

hahahahaha pmsl thats sick!!!!

haha that was so funny!


----------



## Kitten 80

I no put me right off i liked cottage cheese lol


----------



## *laura*

what is crinone gel?


----------



## Shelleylouise73

haha kitten! you going on saturday to lakeside?


----------



## Kitten 80

Not sure i am proper resting this time for my own sanaty

The jel is progesterone


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I can pick you up? if you dont actually live too far? i want to go but not on my own lol


----------



## *laura*

oh right thanks kitten   I've not had to use that and hadn't heard of it, sounds delightful


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Its not delightful lol its bloody horrible lol


----------



## Kitten 80

I will see how i feel hon


----------



## lollipops

Errhh - cottage cheese! How funny!    

That made me laugh me little head off!

Natmc- thats for sharing your 2ww symtoms! Helps alot!

Hello everyone.

I am trying to hang in here! Cramps are there. AF feels like its round the corner. Its a horrible feeling but have to try and keep it together - my good FF Summer has spoken here words of wisdom to me. So I need to keep my pma up!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

lollipops - thts it PMA all the way :0)

Kitten - cool, just let me know!

x


----------



## Ginni

Morning ladies

Please can i join your thread.  Had FET on Tuesday the 14th. Have 2x8 cell 3day embies on board.  Testing date is Tuesday the 28th which seems ages away.

Am tempted to do one of theose first response early tests tomorrow.  Has anyone tested early and had a BFP?

Congratulations to all you who have had BFP

x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Try to resist from testing early!!!! My otd isnt until 30th.......... we can do it! PMA!!!!


----------



## Ginni

I know your right.  Am driving myself a little bit nuts!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

haha us and every other fellow ff girlie on here - our time will come and for us thats very soon! hold on there, we will be fine!

really strange and again think im spotting for symptoms but just got a bubble like feeling move up in my tummy..... felt weird!


----------



## Kitten 80

I had that    must be wind   , my otd is the 2nd I have ages


----------



## Shelleylouise73

You not working until after then? what you got planned then? im back to work tomorrow although working from home so not too bad!

x


----------



## Kitten 80

I have lots and lots of dvds, I find my work sometimes stress fully weather its customers my boss or just being bored and not being able to go home all stress so I thought I am staying home and relaxing I am happy


----------



## Shelleylouise73

cool so your not going back until you get BFP on 2nd?? Right!   

I'll be taking calls in my pj's lol

x


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Hi!

Thats right lollipop! keep up ya pma!   were keeping each other strong right now!

ginny...i think its way to early to test hun...you will drive yaself nuts!   
Saying that im thinkin bout testing lol...my otd is not till fri but im already cheating and gonna do thursday n now im thinkin tomorrow...its just gettig so hard!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

NO GIRLS NOT BEFORE OTD!!!!!!!


----------



## Ginni

Hi

I keep thinking the same summer...Trying to stop myself working out the earliest I could test!!

I did'nt get to ET last time as i had OHSS.  Did'nt expect this 2ww businesss to be so tricky!!!  Am feeling very tired alot of the time and I'm trying to work out of that's the drugs or could it be a sign!!!!!

Kitten- Lots of DVD's sound like a good plan

xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Could have a urine infection Urine is dark??!!! hmmmm anyone else?


----------



## Ruby Roo

Hi Girls,


Been PUPO since friday and already    with the 2ww... I knew it would be hard but this is INSANE! We had two fabulous eggs ICSI'd and my OTD is 30th September.


I know it's an impossible question to ask, but how on earth do you all cope with the 2ww?  Also, I've been asked to go back on the 30th for pregnancy blood test, but was also sent home with a pack of clearblue's... Do I need both? Or could I do a HPT on the 30th and save the two hour trek to Bourn (plus another day off work) for bloods?


Love, Luck and   to all


x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ruby Roo - My OTD is also 30th!!!!!!!!! 

Just realised, cant have urine inferction, only finished the anti-biotics yesterday that the hospital gave me!!!

x


----------



## Ruby Roo

Hi Shelley - good luck!  I've also got two top class embies on board! The 30th can't come soon enough! Never thought I'd be wishing time away!

x x


----------



## Emilioh31

Hi girls, my OTD is the 30th too!!!! I'm going mad so may not be able to test on the 30th if they dont let tests into a phsyc ward?!!! lol 

Have to ask, i know its far to early to tell...blah blah....! but.... anyone else got a dull ache just an inch diagonally from the hip bone towards the groin area?! and the pains sending a bit of an ache down the front of my leg?

I'm def ready for the funny farm  

Emily x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

haha me too atleast we have ff to keep time passing!

Emilioh31 - wow so there's currently 3 of us - anyone eslse testing on 30th?

Ive been getting sharp pains, achy feeling, very tired, constant trips to loo and just today dark urine??!!!! Think could all be affects of gel!

Good luck to you both and    you get that BFP which im sure we will


----------



## Emilioh31

P.s. forgot to say, Ruby Roo, I have also been given a blood test booked for the 30th but when my hubby asked if we could hpt (our clinic is an 1hr drive for a 5 min test!) the consultant said "oh no, dont bother then, do it at home and just let us know what it says"

I think the only benefit of the blood test is that you get an exact number rather than knowing you were just over the threshold for the hpt to work. I assume this just helps confirm its not a false positive, chem preg or if it's a multiple birth!

Hope this helps
Em x


----------



## HattyB

Yes I think that the feeling of a urine infection is actually the progesterone working, as are all the pais and twinges

I have a dull ache in the groin area of and on and so far it's just been a pain in the bum and nothing else!

Try and stay sane all!

xx


----------



## Heidi_B

Hey everyone, we are all going a bit stir crazy aren't we?!?!

Welcome Laura 

congrats Natmc, amazing news you must be so pleased. Have a lovely holiday, I went to Menorca in July and it was gorgeous!

Lollypops, how are you doing? I woke up last night with cramps and it kept me awake for ages. It feels so much like period pains, arrrgh! I'm thinking ok you xx

Hi hatty thanks for being sane about these twinges, they're driving me mad!! Hope you're ok.

heidi


----------



## M2M

It's crazy that you girls have been told to test on the 30th! I wonder if my clinic got it wrong?! I had ET on the 17th (Friday) of 2 blasts, and I've been told to test on 4th October!!! Seems really far away compared to you girls?!!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

M2M - Maybe your clinic does it different time scales - double check with them! I had et last thursday so would guess you do your test on 1st but id double check! x


----------



## Ruby Roo

3 loonies for the 30th then... we should make pact to break anyone out who has been committed by then!

Emily - I'm praying NOT to get that pain down my leg as I get that every month before AF. Hopefully if you don't normally get it then it's a good sign for you! I Might phone up about the blood test, but debating whether it'd be more accurate and save another couple days of frantic worry fiddling around with HPT...

Shelley - I have got a dull ache in my belly, and I take notice of absolutely every twinge and movement and panic it's a bad sign! DH tries to reassure me that if there's something working in there then my body is going to respond to it, so any sign is a good sign! I'm not sure how much of it is the progesterone talking though... the leaflet with the gel didn't seem to suggest any side effects apart from possible 'drowsiness'.

M2M - have you got a HPT or going in for blood? From what I can fathom, blood test is a couple days earlier than HPT, but not completely sure yet!

just keep up the  girls... I'm sure the time will just fly by... 

x x

Just googled crinone side effects...these weren't on the packet..

mild nausea, vomiting, bloating, stomach cramps;

diarrhea, constipation, bloating;

dizziness, drowsiness, tired feeling;

pain in your vaginal or rectal area;

pain during intercourse;

loss of interest in sex;

breast pain, swelling, or tenderness;

joint or muscle pain;

increased night-time urination; or

vaginal itching, burning, or discharge.


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Shelleylouise73

We will get to the 30th and all have BFPs im sure!    for all of us!

my dh and i both talk to the embryos each night and morning as believe this worked for good qulity embies when in the perti dish lol    i know but each to their own lol

x


----------



## lollipops

Ruby Roo!

No wonder we feel pants!


----------



## lollipops

Shelley - Arhh how sweet


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Its mad isnt it but wayhey - what 2ww does to you lol


----------



## Ruby Roo

We talk to the embies too and give them lots of cuddles    I woke up about 1 this morning to DH snoring and couldn't get back to sleep, so I gave the embies a little pep talk    I know exactly how you're feeling!


x x


----------



## lollipops

Arh how lovely ...I am too scared to talk to mine or even just rub my tummy, incase it gets taken away from me again  

I wish I could be more like you two.

xxx


----------



## lizzy1975

Hi All

Can anyone give me advice I had a bit of brown discharge yesterday, then it stopped and it's just started again this afternoon, has anyone else had this I'm really scared it's the start of af?

Hope everyone is ok xxx

Lots of love
Lizzy xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Lollipops - Dont be scared.... talk to them! you may seem silly but seriously think its a good thing!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

lizzy1975 said:


> Hi All
> 
> Can anyone give me advice I had a bit of brown discharge yesterday, then it stopped and it's just started again this afternoon, has anyone else had this I'm really scared it's the start of af?
> 
> Hope everyone is ok xxx
> 
> Lots of love
> Lizzy xxx


When's your otd? Am sure you will be ok and sure others on here can advise you if they have also had same colour discharge! you will be fine x


----------



## lizzy1975

Hi Shelley

My otd is this Friday, just really scared as af arrived at this time on my last cycle! I know what you mean I talk to my embies every day too xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

We are all    but anyone would be going through this! Its hard and i    for you its not af arriving! Im sure you will be fine, keep us posted 

     to all those on 2ww!


----------



## lizzy1975

Thanks Shelley hope your doing ok on this mad 2ww xxx


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

oooooh im so tempted to test!
im d10p2dt....im so close yet so far and im thinking just weeing on a little stick cant really hurt can it?
I mean its gonna say yes or no and if its a no then it could be cos its too soon but if its yes then surely its a yes as my trigger shot will have gone by now? right girls? will it? i will be putting myself out of my misery right?

help!


----------



## Flozzie

Summer, I can't offer any reasonable response because I feel the same    It's that sort of feeling I get when I'm in the car and absolutely desperate for a wee but I've got to hold on for a bit longer.  Sort of.  The 'I just want to do it' feeling.

 is watching us.  Weirdo that he is.  I mean, why would you police peeing on a stick.  What sort of job is that?  Is there a strict selection process for his position?  

I'm rambling.  It's got to me.


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

i know! what a freak! why dont the pee stick police just pee off and leave us to pee on sticks all we like!??
Eh?      beat it pee stick police!   

so working it out on a scale of most hated professions...where do pee stick police come?

standardly we have traffic wardens and estate agents up the top...any other hated professions?


----------



## Flozzie

Pee stick police are the worst.  Without doubt.  They must be the nemesis of HPT manufacturers.  Why doesn't ClearBlue or First Response send out their own army to get the peestick police?  Has anyone actually seen one?


----------



## No1 rainbow princess

Maybe clear blue and fiirst response dont really think the pee stick police exist, they think they are like  a urban myth or something? maybe they are not aware that they are real? 
I will put together a letter to clear blue tonight n let them know...you can do first response if you like?
Together we'll crack it!

 

we r going crazy!


----------



## lulu72

hi ladies

Hope everyone is ok - and just wanted to say thank you to Summer and Flozzie for the pee stick debate - you've both really made me smile, just what I needed now I'm in the dilemna of to test or not to test!

Lizzy, hang in there, it may be late implantation bleeding, sending you   

Lolly, same to you - hang in there, remember the drugs are making our bodies as well as our minds   

I hope everyone is ok, sending everyone ,      and      to everyone

lulu
xxx


----------



## lollipops

Hi All- well the whole pee stick saga remains open to opinion.

But who-ever they are they are not wanted around here!  

Had a right grumble and wobbly at DH- bet he wished he han't come home from work. Just feel fed up now!  

Plus side Eastenders tonight with the return of Kat! Yay!
and then the brillient Bouquet of Barbed Wire - has anyone been watching this series? Its the last one tonight but its really good.

Hope I get through tonight without AF turning up and getting me.


----------



## Clarabel*

Emily, Shelley, M2M, I'll be testing on 30th Sept too! That's if I can wait that long   


Reading everyone's posts is sooooo comforting, I'm not the only one going   .. I guess it's a combination of the drugs and the wait that make us all feel   .. try explaining that to DPs, hey!


Sending tons of    to everyone on this thread xxxxx


----------



## MaisieCat

Hiya,

LOL to the pee-stick discussion! Must be loads worse when you've been given some pee-sticks already. We've got to go buy ours so they're not going 'ner ner ne ner ner' at you. Perhaps we should all get shares in pee-stick companies and say  to the  .!!!

I'm on IUI so have no embies (well I suppose I might have by now  ) to talk to. But I did cheer the spermies on  , but that's not much different from a natural TTC month (apart from back then I have been known to do a headstand to help them on their way)!

 and  to those with scary symptoms. I've been knicker-checking today I'm afraid - just odd feelings down below - nothing sinister yet though. It's my mind playing games I know - I've a 24 day natural cycle and today would have been day 24. I know my ovulation was delayed by about a week by the stimming meds, but it doesn't stop me thinking about it! Ooh, I'm going lala! This second week is definitely worse.
No AF please!

 to all and  where needed.

A-M
xx

P.S. anyone know how to get the extra smileys to work (the ones on the [more] page)? They showed up when I typed the message, but not in the preview or the post. I'm sure I used them OK once or twice before, but they won't work now.


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi peeps well thanks for the jel info i will stop worrying now as i have had pain vaginal and up my bottom and cramps belly swollen weeing like no ones bussines and feeling sick with sore (.)y(.)


----------



## Demelza

Hi Lollipops

Just sending you lots of PMA and hoping you are feeling better. Cramps are normal!

Demelzax


----------



## MaisieCat

Ooh, sounds horrible - poor you Kitten


----------



## fi21

Hi I'm new to this thread, been on other parts of the site but not this, as didn't know there was an area dedicated to the 2WWs, this is great, as it didn't feel right going on about it on the other site, as people were all at different stages and most no where near the 2WW. 

This has to the the worst 2WW i've had, trying to keep occupied but everytime I goto the loo I think the worst. Still trying to remain positive until DDay and test day on Friday....ahhh. 

Good luck to everyone in the same boat - sending you all good luck wishes.

Fi x


----------



## Jo82

Hating this part of the wait. PMA has taken a dose dive and feeling just so 'normal'. This is my 3rd 2ww and I thought I had mastered it...   Obviously not xxx


----------



## dtw01

Sorry to crash your thread ladies, but feeling really low !!!

Had 3 x 5 day blasts put back on Thursday 16th and am now in the dreaded 2 WW , test day Tue 28th AAARGH.

However already having quite obvious AF pains and am so scared its all over again...no other signs apart from pain , oh and being in the worst mood EVER .

Need some PMA sending my way 

H xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes this is the worst part of it i am tryin to remain calm and positive apart from the effects of the jel i am feeling normal so not sure this is ok or not


----------



## Shelleylouise73

AWWWW Kitten - you have all positive signs  Im weeing loads (and unusually being woken up with needing a wee) getting the pains and sore boobs and painful nipples but not feeling sick! The horrible gel!!

The closer we get to otd the slower the time goes!

x


----------



## Kitten 80

I am positive i have my twins with me still  

is anyone taking or doing anything to help them stay?


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Only taking folic acid at mo and find talking to them helps me although    mine are both still with me too!

So good to hear your thinking positive! x


----------



## claired82

Hi Ladies,

Phew... how relieved am I to find somewhere I can be crazy without actually feeling like I am crazy!!

I had my ET on the 16th and have my date to test on 30th Sept (can you add me to list please).

Just abit of background, from reading the forum I feel like I know you all already! lol!! We have been trying to conceive since May 2005, it took a couple of years for me to actually accept this is what we had to do, I was still very much in the fairy tale and I would be the one in a million that fell pregnant naturally!! It eventually dawned on me and so after losing 5 1/2 stone our journey began!

This is our first complete cycle of ICSI, we started a round in May but unfortunately the hospital couldn't find any sperm after my husbands TESA operation so we were advised to go donor! After a heartbreaking few weeks I asked/begged the hospital to do one final test to just rest my mind and miraculously after all this time numerous tests at all different hospitals and not one trace of any sperm he had a couple of hundred!!! Right then and there I knew we were supposed to have babies!! So fast forward a couple of months, due to an admin error we got funding for another whole fresh cycle, Back in May I produced 30 eggs which were all frozen so this time we focused on quality not quantity and I produced 6 eggs, all fertilised perfectly and we had 2 grade 1's transferred on the 16th and the remaining 4 grade 2's which have all been frozen.  Fingers crossed they stick.

Anyway, sorry to crash in and good luck to all those testing over the the next few days.


----------



## MrsPootle

Morning everyone,

I'm another newbie 2wwaiter.  Good luck to everyone out there!  

A bit about me - TTC for 4 years, 1 m/c @ 9wks Dec 30 2009 and on 1st IVF (will put in signature at some point).  I started on 6th August, stimmed 27 follicles, got 9 eggs, 4 fertilised and 2 transferred back (@ 3days) but no frosties.  Test date officially tomorrow.  Been happy with progress but.... 

I started with some (sorry if TMI) brown discharge v late on Sunday evening, which is getting slowly darker and, I think, redder, but not in full flow.  In my head - it's all over - which was confirmed by a BFN this morning... 

...however, I rang hospital and told them all this - and they said - it *might* change over the next 24 hours (by which point I'll be 13dpt3et) as the hcg might not be at a sufficient level.  They said not to get hopes up, but it could happen.

I now feel hellish - knowing my own cycle this looks like the start of a period, but knowing a glimmer of hope is there - I feel guilty for not having more hope.  I just wish I hadn't done the test this morning, but I don't think I could have coped with not knowing another day - I was figuring this would help me move on - and now I'm just stuck!    

Felt all accepting of the situation this morning, but now confused as hell!  I really believe this isn't going to work... but might it??
This has been the worst 3 days of the 2ww so far - by a mile!!  Very reminiscent of my early m/c at the start of the year - not knowing what is going on is really upsetting...

Love
MrsP
x


----------



## Magoogle

Hi guys

I'm a newbie to this site. Anyway have done IVF with DE on the 18th Sept and now am on the dreaded 2ww. Feel miserable and really low (think its the hormones). Good luck to evryone else waiting patiently...

Mags xx


----------



## MrsPootle

Hi Magoogle - my tip for the 2ww is that most of the highs and lows are from the battering of all the hormones whizzing around inside us - so I used to say - it can't last for long & I will feel better once the next set of hormones take over.  Just accepting that made me feel better.  Good luck to you!

Hi Claire82 - I too feel crazy - this is a great place to chat, and I too feel like I know everyone from reading the very long thread here...

Hi Kitten 80 - I took the pregnacare pregnancy supplement - not that anything more was recommended to me than Folic Acid, but I fancied splashing out.  Not sure it's guarenteed a positive result in my case, but I think that's down to nature rather than what I have taken.

Speak later & positive vibes to all,
Mrs P
x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

A BIG WELCOME TO ALL NEWBIES TODAY 

claired82 - Among others we share the same test date 30th and it cant come quick enough!

      to all and  for all those who have their otd this week!!!!

x


----------



## lollipops

*BIG HELLO TO ALL NEW ONES. *
*WISHING YOU ALL LOTS OF LUCK.*

I am going totally ''mental'' on this 2ww!
Feeling like its not worked  
Been out and brought 2 pee sicks to put myself out my misery but If I test tomorrow I will be 11dp a 3dt. So I will probably do more harm than good. But I can't fight this feeling on wanting to do a test early.
I didn't last tx so why do I want to this tx?!
Oh its getting so hard, Sunday seems to far away and I feel like AF will come before then so by testing early won't I be putting myself out of my misery?


----------



## Ruby Roo

Another loony for the 30th, Welcome Claire  

Big Welcome also to the other MrsPootle, Magoogle, Fi21 and anyone else I missed. It is great to be surrounded by craziness.. some days you even feel quite sane on here comparatively....  (but that doesn't happen very often).

LOVED the pee stick discussion, wish I was on for that, it had me in stitches 

   from me and the twins, been having good feelings all day that I can sense they're still with me

Love, luck and  for all

x x


----------



## Ruby Roo

Lolipop, just read your post, and sorry to hear you're feeling down. Even if you can't muster up the positive thoughts, we all are for you. I don't yet know how I'd feel about testing early... but you might get a false negative, which will make you glummer... Remember, PUPO means just that and I'm not sure I'm in a rush to find out I'm not...



x x


----------



## Tali S

A quick Hello to Mrs P. Had to be done because you're almost in an identical situation to me (ages, no. of eggs etc) ........... spooky!!

A wee message of for all of you on the 2ww. Try and keep positive. I know it's not easy, I've been there and have a good idea of what you're all going through. Reading a lot of posts on here I've defo come to the conclusion that testing early is BAD, BAD, BAD!!! If your brain wasn't scrambled enough already, then you put yourself through a potential BFN. Arghhhh!!!

I'm sending you all lots of positive, sticky vibes. Hold on in there. 

Tali S x


----------



## Jac101

Hi Everyone
Please may I join you in the dreaded 2WW?  My name is Jacqui and my OTD is 4th October.  I had 1 x 5 cell and 1 x 7 cell 3 day embies transferred today through a medicated FET.  This is my 9th go at it!!!  So far I have had 3 ICSI's with BFNs, 3 FETs with a BFP (I have 2 ds aged 7 and 3, and one miscarriage at 9 weeks) and 2 more FETs with BFNs.  I am hoping my remaining frosties want to stick with me so here I go one last time!!!

Good luck everyone, I am sending you all lost of positive thoughts.

Love
Jacqui
x


----------



## claired82

Thanks all for making me feel so welcome  

Just a quick one, more to ease my mind but since I have been taking the pessaries I have been having alot of of trouble going to the loo and now I am petrified of straining and pushing my little ones out!! Since my ET I had quite alot of cramping on and off which seemed to have settled down today but after going to the toilet and "trying" the have come back and dare I say it even worse than before!! now I am really scared    Anybody felt anything similar?


----------



## Jo82

Claire...the pains could be constipation, try fybogel twice daily and that should ease both problems xxx


----------



## Ruby Roo

OMG CLAIRE!!! SNAP! Me and DH have been having the same exact discussion, but haven't been brave enough to bring it up on here! I got to the point where it was a toss up between not pushing them out or there not being enough room in there for them to grow! Not to be too graphic, but I didn't 'go' from Friday ET til yesterday! Much longer and I think I would have exploded  Crinone does all sorts of weird and not so wonderful things to you, but hopefully they all pass (pardon the pun...!  ) I have also had cramps on and off, someone suggested trapped wind earlier... 

Rest assured, you are most definitely NOT alone! 

x x


----------



## Magoogle

Ruby

I have had constant cramps since the et and was getting worried, although ok in the toilet department!!  

So hopefully nothing to stress about!!  

Luck to everyone  

Mags xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Jesus, anyone else really hot today? Im sweating! Just sitting at computer next to an open window and still really hot!

x


----------



## MrsPootle

Hi Tali S - spooky stuff eh?!?  
Hi Ruby Roo!
Hi Shelley!

Thanks for the warm welcome!

Well girls - think its deffo going to be no change from BFN tomoro - just been to loo and yes, AF is definitely on - make no mistake.    Am obviously gutted, but it's time out, dust myself down, have a think about a 2nd cycle (and funding argh) or trying another period of trying naturally. Am being all calm again now - but I know it won't last 

Advice to early testers - don't do it - just commit yourself to considering yourself pregnant from day 1 of 2ww - and don't be moved from that opinion come what may!! Keep positive! 

You'll see me on the other boards once my head is back together (or perhaps during!).... 

I have fingers crossed for you all -      alot of people for the 30th - even more spooky


----------



## Shelleylouise73

awww so sorry to hear af has arrived  so so sorry MrsPootle - still test tomorrow and  that you still get a BFP! You never know!

Im so scared during this 2ww but wont be testing early!!! x


----------



## lizzy1975

Mrs Pootle I'm so sorry about your AF arriving but as Shelley said, I would still test tomorrow to make sure, sending you lots of    xxx


----------



## MrsPootle

Thank you both.  Don't worry I will test tomorrow still - just in case....  you never know...


----------



## claired82

Thanks Magoogle and Jo82 I might have to venture out of the house to source some! 

Ruby Roo, Thanks for making me chuckle, it's nice to know I'm not the only one! How are you coping? I am sad to say I have been reduced to a knicker checking wreck - apologies in advance and I am embarresed as I am typing this but I have even resorted to asking DH to check my finger after using a pessarie because I was convinced it was a funny brown colour!! I think I might have actually scarred him for life but after nearly 7yrs of being poked and prodded my decency has kind of disappeared!   

Phew... the sharp pains seem to have gone, just goes to show how crazy this has made me that I have a painful poo and I rush on here and ask everyone's advice!!!    

Shelleylouise73 - Not today but yesterday up until I went to bed I was boiling hot! I know our temperature drops when implantation occurs and am I right in thinking when our temps go up we feel cold so when they drop we should in theory feel hot.... probably just wishful thinking but sounds good to me  

Sorry to hear your news MrsPootle  

Much love to everyone


----------



## MrsPootle

Thanks Claire.  Knicker checking wreck - that made me laugh - definitely describes me over the last few days.

On the er, constipation, conversation - I had mad severe crampy pains when I started taking the pessaries.  To my embarrassment - it was, er, trapped wind.  I believe this is quite common.... and I know it was exactly that as I would have sharp pain followed by a trumpeting sound!!!


----------



## lollipops

MrsPootle-    So very sorry.    

Claire- You make me laugh with your finger checking and getting DH to double check!    
Your going to get me started!    

Magoogle- Hope your cramps settle down. I too have been having them. Annoying aren't they?!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

haha im the opposite - been spending most of my time since et in the loo!!!! still getting the pains though??!!!!


----------



## Demelza

Hi all

BFN for me today - bowing out gracefully while DH and I decide whether to save up our emotional energy and ££ for another go, or whether to stop altogether, as the longer we go on, the longer we have to wait before applying to adopt.

Thanks for all your support - wishing you all wonderful babies

Demelza
x


----------



## lizzy1975

Demelza I'm so sorry hun, sending you lots of hugs xxx


----------



## Ruby Roo

Who would have thought we'd find ourselves chuckling about constipation and trapped wind like giggling teenage boys!

Sorry to hear your news MrsPootle, but keep positive... you never know!    Have you thought about egg sharing next time round? We couldn't have afforded it this year if it wasn't for that option. Plus, you get the chance of hopefully helping someone else in the same situation.

Claire - these two weeks are agony. However, I spent 8 hours at work today and it actually took my mind off the 2ww! Since I've been home I've been on here (DH and DSS both out til 9 so got the house and computer to myself!!) and it definitely helps pass the time too 

Shelley - please try and keep me strong too! I don't want to test early either but am so scared I'll weaken on day 12 or something silly!

Magoogle - hope your belly's feeling better!

Sorry Demelza, we'll all be thinking of you  Good luck with whatever you decide to do

x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Demelza said:


> Hi all
> 
> BFN for me today - bowing out gracefully while DH and I decide whether to save up our emotional energy and ££ for another go, or whether to stop altogether, as the longer we go on, the longer we have to wait before applying to adopt.
> 
> Thanks for all your support - wishing you all wonderful babies
> 
> Demelza
> x


OH so sorry to hear that!!!!! hope you and dh work out the best option for you both!!! x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ruby Roo - WE WILL NOT TEST EARLY! WE CAN STICK IT OUT AND WAIT FOR OUR BFPs!


----------



## MrsPootle

Demelza - so sorry to hear your news - good luck for the future


----------



## lollipops

Demelza -

Oh I am so sorry      .
You take some time to figure out your next move. 
It's so hard.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

sounds strange but worth a mention..... have noticed slightly greasy skin on face and shoulders.... anyone else noticed that or is it me thinking into things too much again lol x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Kitten - to put your mind at rest about yur headache, have just read that its a side affect of crinone gel  x


----------



## lulu72

Demelza, so so sorry - sending you     

Lulu
xxx


----------



## Jo82

Demelza and mrsPootle...  so sorry to both of you.

Claire...sorry but you really made me lol at getting your DH to check your fingers. It reminded me of something off the inbetweeners where they try to get each other to sniff each other's fingers to prove they have been with a girl  Not quite the same in this case but made me chuckle! 

I have felt dreadful this afternoon...like my blood sugars are low but I've eaten. I have been really hot as well but then went cold (like when my blood sugars drop) I am hungry but I have some snacks whilst at slimming world. I've managed to lose a lb this week so only 1/2 lb off my target weight that I set after the m/c this year. Would be great if I got to target next week and got a BFP          

xxx


----------



## Jac101

Hi Frankie, thanks for adding me to the list.  Please could you add that we are doing FET.  

Thanks, and good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Tali S

Mrs P and Demelza - So sorry for the two of you.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hi Girls Just came across this - hope you dont mind me posting it

The journey from infertility to family, 
someone once said, 
is like taking a train ride; 
Never knowing whether 
you'll reach your desired destination.

There are plenty of stops along the ride.
And each of the passengers 
makes it's own decision 
when its time to get off.

Some never need to take the train. 
Others ride it for a lifetime.
But whether you reach your destination or not, 
pay attention to the journey. 
If you will, 
as painful as it is, 
it may reward you in unexpected ways.

                   

/links


----------



## Clarabel*

Demelza and Mrs P, so sorry for you both


----------



## lollipops

Shelley- thanks for that hun


----------



## Kitten 80

Shell thanks hon about headaches


----------



## claired82

Morning Ladies, 

How are we all feeling today? I for one am not in a good place! and I apologise for bringing negative vibes but today was the first day I actually stopped and asked myself what if it doesn't work?? After all these years, all these tests, this has been my get out clause, my chance of a baby, the one thing that has stopped me going insane and kidnapping babies!! I know they say it's all about PMA and up until this morning I have never doubted this would work which is probably crazy nieve of me but reading some ladies journies it breaks my heart - how do you cope when it fails? I have already decided I am going to stay in bed for the rest of my life (not sure how my boss and DH will feel about that!) sorry again I think the pressure is finally getting to me / that or the hormones!! 

On a lighter note..

Shelleylouise73 - I haven't really noticed greasy skin but my hair has gone from needing to be washed every other day to barely lasting 1/2 a day!! Surprising really as I have barely left the sofa for a week!!

and my DH has taking to calling me "Slug" a side affect from the pessaries - how romantic I know!!!


----------



## Magoogle

Demelza and Mrs P,really sorry to hear your bad news xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning ladys

my hair is greasy after 1 day anyway so probably wouldnt notice, cramps have stopped just feel normal makes it harder to rest.


----------



## M2M

So sorry *Demelza* and *MrsPootle*  it is the most horrendous feeling.

I hope everyone is staying sane. I'm certainly not.  Did a stupid early test a couple of days ago (4dp5dt, or 9dpo) and it was a BFN so of course I have convinced myself it's all over. I can't even begin to believe it has worked now and I had a little bit of hope left before that test.

So I will emphasise what others have said before me: do not be tempted to test early! All of my PMA has gone out of the window and I'm now resenting taking my drugs (just want to stop them now, I'm THAT convinced I'm not pregnant) and get drunk. I won't of course, but that's what it does to you.


----------



## Flozzie

*Jo *- You're blood sugar feeling sounds the same as I've been getting. I sometimes have slightly low blood pressure and for the past couple of days it feels like it's been dipping and making me feel quite light-headed. I have a good feeling about you 

*Shelley *- Loving the words you posted! Thank you 

*Mrs P* and *Demelza *- I'm so so sorry 

*M2M *- Last Friday I was 4dp5dt and I felt really low. It was one day of feeling like the odds were really stacked against us. By Saturday, I'd sorted myself out and my PMA came back. Testing that soon after ET is waaaaaaaay too early so don't be put off thinking all will be well 

Talking of testing early....I tested today at 9dp5dt and got a  Tested yesterday afternoon too and got a faint line but today's was darker and quicker to show up. As for symptoms, nothing that wouldn't normally be missed. Being hot (very hot yesterday) especially at night for the past couple of days, being light-headed, very mild twinges that could easily be mistaken for constipation, ovary twinges for the first few days after ET. No implantation bleed.

Talking of constipation, prune juice. It's dynamite! Cheap and natural and highly recommended.


----------



## Jo82

Claire...all I can say is that I felt the same as you on my first cycle. In my journal I actually wrote that I could never go through more tx again...well 4 tx's on and I'm still here. It's kinda strange but for me once I had dealt when the initial devastation I was ready and more eager to go again. Because without we have very little hope but with with have at least a better chance. I think of it more as why do people play the lottery. So many people don't win and some win a little, some get the jackpot. We actually have more chance than people who play the lottery so hence it's worth doing for me.

Kitten...my hair is in a sake and doing my head in so off to get it cut.

M2M...you tested way too early but at least you know the hcg shot is out your system now.

Flozzie the floozie...I will say it again  CONGRATULATIONS  AFM: really hot last night, bearly slept. woke up this morning to cramps which eased but as I'm typing they are back again. More like aching cramps than painful. Really tired and just feel a bit crappy. Dr signed me off for another week thankfully xxx


----------



## Clarabel*

Hi everyone, working from home today so not paranoid about anyone peeking at my screen! 


Claire, sorry you're feeling a bit low this morning. I think we're all emotional wrecks, one minute full of hopes and the next thinking it's all over.. sending you loads of   


M2M, I did the same as you and tested this morning   .. obviously far too early and was a BFN. Had this old pack of pee sticks in the bathroom cupboard and could not resist the temptation.. that was the last one of the pack though so won't get tempted again and won't buy any until the day before OTD.. totally relate to what you are saying and the feeling of "it's all over", but i guess we need to keep our chins up!   


Flozzie, so so happy for you, many congrats on your BFP        


Jo, sorry you're feeling a bit crappy too, sounds like most us are this morning! come on girls we need to keep that PMA up!!


AFM, now i fear i can't say that I'm feeling rubbish too.. not now that i've been lecturing you all about   !!
I'm not    because of that stupid HPT but because I am not feeling any symptoms AT ALL.. NOTHING.. just a big bloated belly full of gaz courtesy of the pessaries! Everything felt so different with our previous ICSI 2 years ago (which resulted in a BFP). I feel truly blessed to have our little man but can't stop hoping for another miracle.


Lots of    and    to everyone here today xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

clarabel - you tested already? blimey!! That was early..... we both have the same otd! no servous and excited!

What symptoms did you have when you got BFP??


----------



## Ginni

Clarabel and M2M feeling your pain. I also early tested today and got a BFN now feeling very rubbish.

Can't decide now wether or not to just keep testing every morning or wait till Tuesday.  Have a feeling it's already all over for me.  Have been trying to work out what day it would have implanted and when the earliest if I could get a BFP.

Floozie  - Congratulations!!!!!

Hope everyone else is doing ok today
xxx


----------



## lulu72

hi ladies

its a bfn for me. 

A word of warning, I tested this morning with a clearblue test and got what looked to be a definite positive (thin blue line clearly appeared within 2mins) I also had a First response test and that came up negative which set off the warning bells. When I spoke to clearblue I was told "oh if it's a thin line, then the test isn't valid" (even though the control line showed up correctly). My clinic kindly did a blood test which confirmed the negative for me.

Hoping you all have better luck and that non of you go through the pain of thinking you have a positive only to be let down by the hpt

lulu
xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Lulu72 - So sorry to hear you got a negative!   

Thanks for info, will be sure to buy a clearblue digital!


----------



## lollipops

Firstly Lulu- so very sorry- I bet the mess up with the tests doesn't help to how you feel.
Thankyou for advising us- I am sure most ladies will now stay away from those types of ClearBlue.
Sending you a big  and theres that old saying that times a healer (doen't help much right now does it)

Well I think I have to fess up and join the Early Testers Club.
seems all of us have been lead astray. I am dissapointed in the  - obviously don't offer a good enough service if you ask me!
Well,I got a BFN- I am 11 days in- 4 more to go- OTD Sunday.
Seriously doubt this result will change. Even though everyone keeps telling me (and yelling at me  ) that it CAN still change. But you know when you just _KNOW _don't you?!
I spent all morning in tears, and am all cried out for the minute. DH wants to take about our next move when he's home from work. I suppose it gives us something to focus on. I told him I am stopping my meds and he got cross and therefore I can reluctantly carrying on.(if they didn't make me so windy and tired I prob wouldn't mind continuing) But I will stick with them - whats 4 more days anyways.

Ginni/clarabel- I know I am not one to talk- but you two REALLY HAVE TESTED WAY TO EARLY! You are bound to get a negative at this stage girls. Honest. Take no notice of that result, it means nothing.


----------



## claired82

Hi All,

Just wanted to apologise for my major negativity this morning, not quite sure what came over me - my cramps have stopped and I am left with just a heavy achy feeling, my sore(.)(.)'s have disappeared but I am an emotional wreck! Oh well let's see what tomorrow brings!

Big Hugs to Lulu, I am so very sorry you got a negative  

To those who tested early - naughty naughty   now I am tempted! I wil refrain...I will refrain...I will refrain!!

Sending Positive Vibes


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Claire, 

My boobs are not hurting as much today either - this worries me! Do have pains but not as much as they have been! Just been feeling very hot and sweaty!

x


----------



## Clarabel*

Lulu, so so sorry to read your news   
Ginni and Lollipops, just hang in there   ,  just a few more days to go  


Shelley, last time I just had sore boobs, loads of cramps/AF type pains (which I know can also freak us out!) and towards the end of the 2ww a kind of pulling feeling down below.. bit hard to explain that one, sorry! More importantly, and I know this is gonna sound very weird, within a few days of ET I just had this really strong gut feeling that it had worked, when I'm usually of the pessimistic kind..! Surprisingly our embies last time were of average quality. This time they made it to top grade, so I should feel more confident but clearly i'm not   

and girls I know I KNOW it was pretty dumb to test THAT early.. what can i say, i've lost all common sense    (can i blame the pessaries for that too?!   )


I just got obsessed with the thought of that first response box in the cupboard.. no more pee stick in the house for me until this time next week!


 and    to you all x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Clarabel* You can blame the pessaries for most things but not testing early lol - Really hope the 30th is a lucky day for us all :0)


----------



## MaisieCat

Not been on for a while and have just caught up with it all.  Very busy with new people (welcome) and sadly some BFNs (so sorry lots of   for you).

I'm even more convinced now that I won't be incurring the wrath of the   .  As someone else said, PUPO means just that and I don't want to prove otherwise any sooner than I have to.  After my IUI insemination, I was told to go off and 'act pregnant' - so that's what I'm trying to do (just without the proof!)   .

  and    for all and extra    for those who need them.

A-M
xx


----------



## Ruby Roo

Afternoon ladies!
Lollipops - PLEASE stay positive! It is way to early to throw it all away now. How gutted would you be if you stopped all the drugs and got a positive? You've got to give the embies a fighting chance... they depend on you!!

Sorry Lulu about your BFN...  
Shelley - hope you're still keeping strong and the  won't have a reason to knock on your door! I'm counting on you...if you weaken, so will I!!! M2M, that was WAY too early  Stay strong Claire... keep the HPT locked away so you're not tempted!
Congrats Flozzie, I love good news! Keep up the 

Maisie you can join me in the PUPO camp... I'm in no hurry to be told it's all over 

Hope everyone else is staying positive...and a little bit 

x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

No - we will all stay positive and can last and wait until 30th :0) it will be BFPs all round!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruby Roo

What time you setting your alarm for on the 30th Shelley? 1 past midnight?   


x x


----------



## IGWIN79

Girls dont hate me for this but yous all  need to stop testing early , yous are making it worse for yourselfs , 
the very last injestion yous take can stay in your bodys for a good while , so it may show up a BFP 
yous need to wait till OTD , I have seen many girls test before otd get a bfn then test the next day and get a bfp  and it can work the other way round to  , that why yous are given a OTD , so hang in there 
Yous are stressing yourselfs out , and it dosent help , yous need to try and relax , and i know how hard it its to wait 

Praying for BFPs all the way


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thanks Sweetchilli


----------



## Ginni

Sweet chilli- your so right and that's exactly what I needed telling.  Will step away from the pee sticks till Tuesday!!!

xxx


----------



## Jo82

Ginni...we are both testing on Tuesday...be strong chick xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Think of it this way , you have fought so hard to be PUPO (pregnant until proven otherwise )
Enjoy the feeling of knowing you could be preg , as it dosent happen for us ladies very much


----------



## Ginni

Will do Jo.

I had 2x8 cell embies put back.  What about you?  I'm finding this week much harder than last and it's only Wednesday!!!

x


----------



## MrsPootle

Hi everyone!

Well - my news remained the same - BFN for me. But, I have actually venued out of the house today, walked to the next village with a sympathetic friend and had a cuppa and walked back. Sounds ridiculous, but I really felt better for some sunshine on my face. She had just been travelling for a month so had loads to tell me and take my mind off this. Also told wider circle of friends, and they have been so supportive - I count myself a lucky girl indeed. DH is a bit quiet, but men do tend to just "deal" and move on.

So much to catch up on today with everyone - wow!

Early testers - you know who you are - stop it  you know it's not good... yes, I'm a hypocrit I know, but honestly, even a day early is a bad idea - 24 hours can change things and therefore you don't have the peace of mind you expect with a +ve or -ve result. Don't put yourself through it!

Lulu - so sorry to hear your sad news - lots of  to you - it's a horrible way for things to end isn't it? I really feel for you xx

Lollipops - hi there - I know you feel like it's over, but really it isn't - keep up with the meds - I know it's hard, I had to do this yesterday, but thinking of the consequences of a BFP and I'd stopping the progestrone, it would have been a nightmare x 10. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you &  for a good result.

Claire - glad you are feeling a bit better.  I had a major freakout at the weekend (in the middle of a wedding) that I was suddenly absolutely petrified of test day - I couldn't handle the immense pressure of that final test. But spoke to DH and he admitted he felt the same - which made me feel a bit better. Hormones are funny things and mine made me freakout regularly. Anyway, lots of positive vibes to you    .

With my BFN, what I am telling myself is at least they have a baseline for me and how I react. I've gone from "no way can I go through this again" on Monday to "bring it on" today - my energies feel like they are oddly renewed (not to say I'm not having bad moments where I cry buckets) but I'm convinced I will get there and have a baby in my arms at some stage (I just wish someone could tell me the date and time please )....

Flozzie - excellent news - keep positive   

Shelley - that post is ace - really cheered me up

sweetchilli - thanks for demystifying what PUPO means... 

Lots of love and hugs to all
Mrs P
xx


----------



## Jo82

Ginni...snap we had 2 x 8 cell embies back. ET was on 13th. This is my 3rd 2ww and every time the 2nd week is so much harder and I end up having a major wobble mid-way through. last time ended up staying in bed all day crying so this cycle has been better as I just had general 'doesn't feel it has worked' moments yesterday. WE WILL MAKE TO OTD!!! Where did you have tx?


Sweetchilli...I agree it's not often we get to be PUPO. 


MrsPootle...you sound like you have your fighting spirit back. I felt the same after my first cycle when it was BFN. Swore never again...a few months later attempted FET x 2 and then FET natural a few months later...swearing never again but got a BFP. M/C'ed but it made me more determined to keep trying. Strange how we find our strength and courage to carry on. 


xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

MrsPootle so sorry for your news  Glad to hear you have supportive friends around you and unlike me, you listen to them! to be honest, all i wana do is tell everyone to **** off as they have no idea what im going through!! It sounds horrible but really cant help it!

Keep up that PMA and you will soon have that BFP!


----------



## MaisieCat

Mrs P.  Glad you're feeling better - it's amazing what a bit of fresh air and sunshine can do.

Ruby Roo - you're so right - we may as well stay happily PUPO and    as long as possible (unless nasty AF comes and spoils it all)      she doesn't.

Sweetchilli - I totally agree with you too, you couldn't have put it better.

A-M
xx


----------



## lollipops

Misspootle- so sorry  
You sound like you have got your head round things.Its amazing how a chat with a good friend can help things.
Thankyou for your wise words.
All the very best for future tx.


----------



## Kitten 80

Ive got to wait till the 2nd Oct so thats later than you guys i all so had 2x 8 cells put back


----------



## Jo82

Kitten...when was your EC and ET? xxx


----------



## Flozzie

sweetchilli said:


> I have seen many girls test before otd get a bfn then test the next day and get a bfp and it can work the other way round to , that why yous are given a OTD , so hang in there


  I'm 9dp5dt, that's ok isn't it? I'm 16 days past trigger, which I believe takes around 10-14 to leave your body. Two of my Cycle Buddies have also had blastocyst transfer and have been given 9 days past ET as their OTD. Surely I'm ok and it won't reverse? The line was darker and quicker to appear today. I'm really worried now


----------



## IGWIN79

yes if its  16 days it should be well out of your systom hun      sorry didnt want to scare anyone , it was more for the girls that were testing way to early , like the first week 

when is your test date 

Blasts are differnet i think , sounds like you have your BFP hun


----------



## Flozzie

Thanks Sweetchilli    My OTD is Saturday so I know I'm early but I thought I'd get a fairly reliable result.  I really wasn't expecting to see a positive result though so I'm really hoping our little embie sticks around for the duration  

 for yours on Friday


----------



## MrsPootle

Where did the last 3 hours go?? I thought I'd have a quick look at work (I can log in from home) and I've accidentally done nearly half a day? Weird - I'm crazy 

Jo82 - I know - I was cursing all things fertility related 24-48 hours ago - but now the rose coloured specs are already on - and I'm gonna get there in the end!! (Remind me of this when I come online tomorrow after a bad day...)

Wishing you all really positive vibes for lots of BFPs.

            

Love
Mrs P
xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Jo i had ec on last Wednesday and transfer on Saturday i had a row with dh and i sobbed my heart out now worried about my embys


----------



## Jo82

Don't worry you won't have harmed your embies...they are tucked up nicely and very protected. Must be a night for row's with DF. Mine is doing my head in...straight in from work, straight out to footy training. I've hardly seen him for weeks as he's been working so much and seems to put eveything above us at the minute. We have had words and I can see more coming when he gets home...so annoyed with him. He hasn't even bought me anything or taken me anywhere nice during treatment...he could at least make the effect given what I am going through    Sorry for the rant...hope you are ok and here if you want a chat xxx


----------



## btbam

Hi ladies,
Popping on to tell you all I'm thinking and   for you, whether you've had bad news, good or like me am battling the     
I've not been good at posting but reading your thoughts is helping me keep sane!


I'm Day 11 post 2 day transfer and so nearly POAS earlier! I'm convinced it hasn't worked and had persuaded myself that if I knew it was a BFN then on official test day (saturday) I'd be able to support Hubbie instead of falling apart as usual.  But.. having read your posts I'll stay away... well at least for the next few hours, lol!


Kitten, Jo82 - I think you're both owed big bars of choccie from your dh's


Flozzie - congrats!! I think you're safe , if you're lines getting darker that's a great sign


----------



## Kitten 80

Thank you hon would love chocolate right now but staying away from it as its got caffeine in it and could harm my twins  

Jo i did a really long post and lost it not happy


----------



## btbam

Kitten you're very good.  I've given up coffee, having been a 12 cup a day girl for years. Interestingly, I've never been a chocaholic but have been craving it for the last week - must be the babies!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Kitten - there must be something in the air tonight............ ive just had a row with dh too and i was also crying loads and loads, couldnt stop myself! been really good untill now     just feel real ****!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jo82

What is it with our DP's (ok make that just 'P's) Why do they annoy us and why do they not bend over backwards to make us feel special and wanted during the stressful time


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I'll be honest, he has been great! Think its just got to us both with the horrible 2ww. He has gone to the gym but called me on his way to make sure i was fine and ask if i wanted anything brought back lol

My eyes are so sore now x


----------



## fi21

Hi all, hope everyone is doing well and trying to keep sane!  I'm finding this 3rd 2WW totally unbelievably hard, so difficult to keep everything normal at work and stuff and to stop thinking and worrying about things.  As I now adn have symptoms and to top it all off, today at work notice brown/red spotting, so think it could all be over for me   .  Called the Hospital, don't know what for, but DH was adamant I called them.  All they said is come in for blood test as planned on Friday and nothing more they can do.....

good luck to one and all! 

Fx


----------



## IGWIN79

Fi21 awe hun , i know its easy to say dont give up hope , but you never know       
Let us know how you get on , massive cyber hugs hun


----------



## Magoogle

fi21

I can totally relate to how you are feeling, I'm on my 4th attempt and it is definately harder to cope with, I have convinced myself that it hasn't worked and I'm only on day 5!! Fingers crossed hun, you never know......

Mags xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

FI21 - You will be fine, chin up! I thought that spotting was a good sign?!   

Feeling 'heavy' in my lower tummy today with af pains but staying positive as this time next week my BFP will be confirmed :0) 

x


----------



## Heidi_B

Hi Ladies,

it's my OTD today and I got a BFN   

I called the Clinic and they said test again on Saturday as AF hasn't yet arrived but I've got a bad feeling about this 

so disappointed.

Good luck to anyone else testing today.

Heidi x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Heidi_B So sorry to hear your news but fingers crossed and  to you for saturday!

Good Luck x


----------



## Kitten 80

Sorry heidi (((hugs))) 

well dh has been great really he said that he was tired and frustrated at work and he shouldnt of taken it out on me woke me up with a kiss and we talked it turns out that he has been having nightmares that he will loose me during child birth


----------



## lizzy1975

Hi Ladies

My otd is tomorrow but I was really naughty yesterday and did a cb digital test that came up    I have since done two cheapy tests and they are both   I'm so happy and still quite can't believe it!

Good luck to everyone waiting to test xxx     

Heidi so sorry about your news but it could change on Saturday, wishing you lots of luck xxx     

Lots of love
Lizzy xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Congrats Lilly   

I    this is my time


----------



## Shelleylouise73

lizzy1975 Naughty Naughty for testing early but Congrats on BFP!!!! so please for you  Must be such a great feeling! x


----------



## lollipops

_Heidi-     _
_Easier said than done- but try and hang in till Saturday    _

_Lizzy - you sneaky minx! But well done. Many congrats!  _


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Im so angry - just had shopping delivered from asda (usually use tesco but thought we'd try someone different) he knocked on the door with his trolley and i asked if he could take it through to kitchen, he continued to ignore me and unpacked it at the front door!!!!!! 

so annoyed that ive now had to lugg everything through to my kitchen, luckily its a flat and not so big! dh will go mad but things had to go in fridge and freezer so wasnt able to leave it for him to do tonight!!!! 

worried now ive lifted too leavy! x


----------



## lollipops

_Shelley-_

_Don't worry hun. Its fine. I know we want to take it as easy as possible but some lifting won't harm. It was only shopping, so it won't harm anything. I have panicked before- as DH was at work and my cat had kicked out lots of cat litter out of its tray and I just grabbed the hoover and started hoovering it all up, the decided to whip round some other rooms, and then stopped dead in my tracks and wondered if I was doing any harm. But I reminded myself that my clinic like you to just get back on with things .....so I can't have harmed anything._
_Our poor minds go all loopy during this 2ww   _


----------



## Shelleylouise73

lol good, needed that piece of mind! i was just so angry as id had it delivered for a reason lol

also just discovered that there's few items missing  lol


----------



## lollipops

_ I know what you mean! I have had an Asda delivery before and its got cocked up! Very annoying!_
_And they didn't bring it in, left it on doorstep!_
_So I didn'y bother again! _


----------



## Shelleylouise73

it is frustrating isnt it! got fed up with tesco but atleast they brought it to the fridge! lol

prob making it a bg deal when its nothing   

x


----------



## claired82

Morning Ladies,

Hope we are all feeling positive today and good luck to any otd!!

I was supposed to go back to work today   but really couldn't face it, I'm not sure if it's because everyone at work knows why I am off (let's just say my supervisor has a very loose tongue) or the fact I was tossing and turning from 4am I was boiling hot and not even my fan cooled me down!! anybody else feel this way? 

Like a doofus I managed to pour boiling oil all over my hand yesterday and as I sat with my hand covered in ice blocks all I could think about was the little embies and trying to calm myself down and ignore the pain, I hope it won't have do any harm from being so stressed, in the end I went to bed to try and forget about the agony!!! I think I am going to revert back to the safety of my sofa!!!

Lizzie - Congratulations! I bet your thrilled


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I think yersterday was just a bad day all round for us..... 

Hope your hand is ok today...... when's your otd?

x


----------



## claired82

Defo a bad day!! let's hope our final week goes quickly and stress free!!

I am testing on the 30th - I think we are the same day!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thats it - a week today woo! This time next week we will have our BFP   

Just something ive noticed and again trying not to symptom spot but my shoulders ive just noticed since yesterday have got worse.... there's loads of little red spots on either shoulder

wierd, not had this before and yesterday was there but not as much! 

Anyone else noticed this?

or am i def


----------



## claired82

As in zit spots or just red rash? My sister gets a red rash when she is worried or stressed so maybe it could be that or just your hormones, you said your face/shoulders were greasier was maybe it's just a result of that. I am sure it's nothing to worry about!

Fingers crossed for 30th!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Yerh could be hormones i guess and stress/worry too even! 

  BFP for us all x


----------



## Heidi_B

Hi Ladies,

thank you for all the positivity, keep sending the vibes my way.

Lizzie, congrats to you!

Claire, hope your hand is a little better, sounds painful 

anyone tried Sainsburys home delivery? They are useless too!

Trying to remain positive and clinging on to PUPO by a thread!

Heidi x


----------



## lollipops

Heidi - its horrible isn't it.

Keep hanging in there, you never know!


----------



## Ruby Roo

Afternoon Ladies,

Bit of a misery drizery day out there today, but I was holed up inside at work today so was fairly oblivious until I left to come home.

Sorry to those whose DH/DP's are being pants right now... it must be hard on them to see us going through all this. I know my DH feels guilty about having to watch me do it 

So sorry to hear your BFN Heidi    I'll stay positive for you just in case  
Congrats Lizzy, you must be over the moon 

A week today Claire and Shelley til it's our turn.... 

Fi - I thought spotting was a good thing too... keep positive, we're all  for you!

x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Just hope this next week goes quick


----------



## MrsPootle

Hi Ladies! Well - I'm certainly never gonna be tempted to use Asda for the shopping! I can confirm that there is definitely something in the air regards arguments with partners as I had a small row too with DH... don't show that on the weather map each night do they?  _"There's a prevailing wind bringing forth a mood of arguments and misunderstandings..."_ 
I'm all sorted with DH now. And it was over a French Horn - say no more!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh my, my (.)y(.) hurt at the sides when i lift my arm up ouch, i think i can meet Saturday just waiting for conferm


----------



## fi21

Heidi - sorry to hear your news, hopefully you will hear something better on Saturday, fingers crossed. 

Thanks to all for your good luck wishes, I am keeping my fingers crossed for tomorrow test at Hospital. 

Fix


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Kitten, my boobs are hurting today too and at the sides like yours are! I wasnt even in this much pain with my boobs when i had my boob job lol


----------



## IGWIN79

Shelly lucky you , i wanted a boob job for years lol  still do , hopefuly they will grow a bit now     

Well girls after being so neg i have finally got my    cant believe it


----------



## Kitten 80

Congrats Sweetchilli   , did you have any sign of implantation I have seen a small bit of pink in the gel


----------



## IGWIN79

Hey kitten i didnt with  both , but you are bang on time for implantion bleed 
its way to early for AF so dont start thinking that 
I had no symtoms at all sore boobs went away second week , so i had nothing 
Hows you coping , its so bloody hard isnt it , i was so convinced it hadnt worked


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I can see why people get addicted to plastic surgery!! id have another one done toorrow if money wasnt an object! Had it done 3 years ago now and WHEN i do get my BFP they are gona get bigger lol but seriosly getting more pain now than when i had them done!

x


----------



## claired82

Moring Ladies,

Just wondering how long the the hgc from the treatment stays in our system for? I woke up this morning feeling really sicky/light headed... eeeek!!!

Congrats Sweetchilli


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Sweetchilli I dont have any symptoms at all apart from slightly sore (.)y(.) today


----------



## IGWIN79

it can stay 10 to 12 days someone said but i am not one hundread percent sure , look on the main 2ww board there should be a link to it  thanks everyone   

Kitten i was the same nothing apart from sore boobs , and even they went so dont give up hope hun


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Morning claired82 ,

We both have same otd and i felt very sick last night so  its a good sign for us both!

x


----------



## Kitten 80

I have hope but prepairing myself mentally because I will crack.


----------



## Shelleylouise73




----------



## Kitten 80




----------



## Shelleylouise73

We WILL get our BFP and its our turn next week! Having a good run of BFPs on here and we WILL carry that on!!!    for us all! x


----------



## claired82

Fingers Crossed....

Please dont be cross with me but I did a test this morning - and it was positive! I am regretting it slightly now just incase it's a false positive


----------



## Shelleylouise73

OMG! Naughty Naughty!!!! Am sure its all fine - it is early though isnt it you have tempted me now!


----------



## Kitten 80

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Shell


----------



## claired82

Seriously don't do it.... I was fully expecting a negative but now am even more worried it's a false positive at least not having any idea is better.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

But i didnt realise it coud show up so early lol

hmmmm 

No! i wont / i cant!!!!

Just seen TWO magpies outside balcony doors! i so look into things far too much!


----------



## IGWIN79

No ones going to be cross at you hun      are you ok  just try aand stay away for peesticks

SHELLY      two magpies lol you sound like you brains in overdrive     i am watching you    

Dont have to worry about kitten i dont think shell test till OTD   

yous really need to stop looking into symtoms


----------



## lizzy1975

Congratulations Sweetchilli on your    you must be so happy xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ive been told off lol wont test early! promise!

x


----------



## IGWIN79

shelly , god you make me laugh   

What did dh say about testing early


----------



## Shelleylouise73

My dh asked what would happen if i was to test early then when i told him, he told me not to do it lol


----------



## IGWIN79

Hang in there hun , i know its eaiser said than done     will be keeping a eye on yous all lol lol


----------



## M2M

Wow, congratulations on your   sweetchilli! Soooo happy for you!


----------



## Kitten 80

Im not going near any pee stick im to frightened lol


----------



## IGWIN79

Kitten so was i         good luck hun


----------



## Jo82

Sweetchilli...huge congratulations. So glad you got a bfp without many symptoms, makes
me feel a bit better as mine comes and goes.

Claire...tut tut lol it depends what hcg amount you had. It varies for each person but it's around
1,000 units per day leaves your system so around 10 days for me. When
Did you have the hcg. All you do is test again in a couple of days and see if the line
Gets darker or lighter. If you had 2 then twins may be possible as your levels would be higher and picked up quicker. 

Kitten...I'm scared as well!

Shelley...try not to,'if its negative all your pma may go yet it
May just be too early. 

Boobs aren't as sore now but have been wearing a sports bra to ease the soreness, heavy feeling in tummy, very tired all the time. Had some aching twinges / crampy feelings in tummy the other day. I know all this is linked to the progesterone but it's so hard not to get my hopes up a little. Felt queasy when I woke this morning but df threw up last night so may be a bug prehaps. 

Good luck everyone     xxx


----------



## lollipops

*sweetchilli- Thats brill news! well done. Congrats!  *

*Claire- Looks very promising! Hope that line gets stronger and darker hun!  *

*To all those thinking about testing early - PLEASE DON'T DO IT! *
*I did it and got a bfn and ended up sobbing all day long and now am convinced it hasn't worked.*
*Just enjoy being Pupo.*
*If the news is bad news its better to find out on your OTD, rather than ruin the rest of your 2ww.*
*Its not worth it.*
*And if you get a positive you will just be worried if its a false one- due to the trigger shot - which can be so stressful.*
*Stick to your otd ladies.*


----------



## claired82

I agree, please try and refrain!!   it is so much harder to not think about it now, I am finding myself checking the stick every few minutes to see whether it's changed  

Jo82 - I had it on 11th Sept, so 13 days ago. 

I am going to leave it now and maybe do it again on Monday - I have made my sister take the 2nd one home with her to stop me doing it!! lol! If it is twins OMG!

Hope everyone is feeling well today.


----------



## Jo82

Claire...now I know it's not exact but personally I would say that 13 days past trigger is looking good that you have a true BFP. How dark was the line? Dark as the control, lighter, darker? I'll whisper congratulations! xxx


----------



## Zjoef

Hi All,

Hope everyone is doing well on here!

I had OTD  today and was BFP!!! Am so happy! Tested earlier this week and had faint line(sorry   ) and now did a digital test this morning   

Am at work, but not quite able to focus much    

Called the clinic to let them know, and scan booked for 7th October. 

Did ask them if the lady I shared with was as lucky, but they hadn't heard from her yet. Hope she will be as lucky as me this time   

Anyway,    to all!

xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Claired82 - we both had ec and et done on same dates although your grades wer slightly better than mine i think (2etd3, cell grades were 6 & 7) 

Hold out now until 30th!    Did you say you've had any symptoms?

x


----------



## lollipops

*Zjoef- Another BFP-how fab! Well done. Congrats!!!  *


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Jjoef - CONGRATS ON BFP!!!! Naughty for testing early lol You must be sooooo pleased! x


----------



## IGWIN79

CONGRATS on your BFP , its hard to believe isnt it 
Zjoef


----------



## Jo82

Zjoef...congratulations!!! xxx


----------



## claired82

Congratulations Zjoef - I bet your thrilled  

Jo82 - I will whisper thanks back! Well it is I would say about 1/3 as light as the control line, not that I think it makes much difference but it was just an asda cheapy 2 for 3.50?! 

Shelleylouise - Um mostly pretty similar to previous days, sore (.)(.)'s and slight cramping but only difference was I felt a little bit different last night I'm not susre how to explain it but I felt hungry/sicky and went lightheaded a few times then this morning the smell of my bacon sarnie and cuppa tea made me slightly queasy (I still managed to eat it lol!)


----------



## Shelleylouise73

2 for £3.50? oh dear, shouldnt have told me that!!! lol just kidding     

haha right now im just just saying this but last night when i felt sick, i ate a sandwich lol!

Hmmmm lets    this is a good sign for me too! x


----------



## Ginni

Congratulations Sweetchilli and Zjoef.  Fantastic news!!!!   


As an early tester with a BFN i strongly recommend staying away from the pee sticks.  I have totally convinced myself it has'nt worked.  Stay strong!!!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ginni - when's your otd? x


----------



## Ginni

Tuesday  and it really can't come quick enough!!! Can't seem to think about anything else.  Am now worrying that I don't have sore boobs.  I think I'm going officially nuts    

xx


----------



## Jo82

Ginni...     What happened to holding out until we test?!?!?! Really sorry you got a BFN but it could just be too early to tell xxx


----------



## Ginni

I know I'm officially rubbish Jo.  I don't think it was to early as I used one of those first response ones where you can test up to 6 days early.  Am trying to stay positive.

Really wish I had been stronger and left it till Tuesday.  Ignorance is definetly bliss


----------



## feeling lucky

Hi everyone,

wow, lots of people come and gone since i last posted.

*lollipops*..... how you doing darling

*Masie*..... how are you? any news?

*Frankie... * i seemed to have fallen off the list.. im due to test 26th but will probably just leave until 30th. cant deal with the will it wont it be there, in my head anymore.

congrats to everyone with BFPs really fabulous news ladies. im really glad for you.

sincere love and hugs to those with BPNs 

   well loads of postive thoughts to those still hanging in there xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

GIRLS
​I CAN SEE THAT THE PMA IS SLIPPING!!!!!!​​      ​​NO TESTING BEOFRE OTD AND POSITIVE THINKING TO ALL! ​(even if you have been naughty and tested early  )​​WE WILL SOON GET OUR DESERVED BFPs​​X X X ​


----------



## Jo82

Ginni...did you read the box? It does say around 50% of pg women get a preganant result that early. When did you test...how many days past collection? Hoping it changes on test day for you.

I'm too scared to test and deal with the is it, isn't it debate. As long as af doesn't show then there's a chance and if she does there is still some hope. 

I don't even know how I feel anymore... If it was a natural cycle though most people have no symptoms and no idea until missed af. A friend with ivf twins had no symptoms until 8
Weeks pg. 

We can and will get pregnant PMA             xxx


----------



## Ruby Roo

Another rainy day, but was sent home from work early as I ran out of things to do, so not all bad!

Congrats on  Sweetchilli and Zjoef!!!! I really am pleased for you both!      
Claire and Shelley - I felt queasy last night too... but MAY have been the Indian we treated ourselves to! I've convinced myself it's the embies though  OMG Claire I can't believe you tested!   for it to stay a BFP for you! Shelley... please don't follow suit or else I'll crack! I'm a big believer in magpies, so I know that's good news for you! 
Love, luck and  to all... no more negative vibes, that won't achieve anything. The  are watching over you early testers!!
x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I wont Ruby Roo, promise! Less than a week now for us!

My brother lives next door to me lol and he called me the other day to look out the window to 3 magpies sitting on the fence then another appeared making it 4! Really i am sad but really look into things and hoping its a good sign :0)

I have convinced myself it was my 2 growing embies too lol which of course it is for us both lol 
Today i cant stop weeing!!!! seriously used so much loo roll! and have that sicky taste in back of mouth this afternoon! x


----------



## Ruby Roo

Shelley in my professional Magpie opinion (and I am the guru of magpie spotting) I would have to say that seeing three for a girl, followed by 4 for a boy MUST mean you're in for boy/girl set of twins!!   

x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

haha well that would just be perfect wouldnt it! i did think that myself lol    it does mean something!

Awwwww over half way now - hurry up otd!

x


----------



## Ginni

Magpies have always been a great sign it 2's.  Shelley your so right about the PMA!!!

Jo I tested today and I knoe your right.  Were having a party tomorrow night for my 30th and I know it sounds really weird but first I wanted to be in the club by the time I was 30 now I've put it back to by my 30th party!!!   Nuts I know!

Ruby I will keep my eye out for the     and not let them in tomorrow!!!

Ginni
xxx


----------



## Ruby Roo

Stay positive for tuesday Ginni...don't be tempted to test early again... you might be setting yourself up for a huge fall. At least at the moment you've still got a good chance of a BFP 

x x


----------



## Ginni

Thanks Ruby Roo will stay strong!!!

Is anyone else feeling very tired.  I'm not sure if it's side effects or the weather!


----------



## IGWIN79

Ginni i felt really tired but i just put that down to stting on my backside for the 2ww doing nothing


----------



## Shelleylouise73

im tired too but im always tired lol


----------



## Ruby Roo

oh dear... please help! Despite all my advice to the contrary,  I can't stop thinking about Claire's test...our OTD's are the same, so I'm just wondering... I KNOW i shouldn't, but a tiny part of me is very curious... the suggestion of twins making it stronger is even more tantalising!


I need DH to hurry home so he can hide the HPT's before I talk myself into doing it! Send out the      and lock me up til next friday! PUPO PUPO PUPO!!!!!


x x


----------



## Ginni

I've done nothing for the last 2 weeks so really should'nt be either!!!
xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Ruby roo , dont be doing it , you will make yourself worse        you wont believe the result anyway when you think about it


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ruby Roo - NO!!!!!!!! Dont do it! Especially at this time of day.... have to do it first thing but not until 30th :0)


----------



## Ginni

Not that I am in a position to be giving advice Ruby Roo seeing as I have been practically testing every day for the last week but it is such a horrid feeling when you get a BFN.  It is still really early for you.

Do you think you could handle it if it was a BFN?  As everyone has said to me it could be to early to test also everyone's embryo's will implant at different rates
xxx


----------



## lollipops

*Do Not Test!*
*Trust me I got a BFN a couple of days ago and I was totally gutted and still am.*

*I know its hard to wait, but trust me I won't ever do it again.*


----------



## Ruby Roo

I know! I know... I've convinced myself it's not worth it... ESPECIALLY at this time of day, it would be utter madness! DH home now, so I'll get him to hide the HPTs!


x x


----------



## lollipops

You hide em girl! LOL!


----------



## madhair

Hey ladies 
Congratulations to all the bfp's and sorry to hear the sad news of bfn's.
Please can I join you? I had my fet ( 2X 8 cell, 3 day) on 17th and my otd is the 1st Oct! But wow are my days dragging I'm so desperate to test but I know it's way to early!!! I keep on feeling like af is on her way, just praying she is not and that my two little embies are growing stronger and stronger. 
Sending everyone the best of luck for otd 
Love Madhair xx


----------



## impatientlady

Hi, My test date is October 8th and I would really appreciate some sticky vibes x


----------



## Jo82

The tiredness could be from sitting around all day but it is also an effect of progesterone as that makes you sleepy in pg (I pinched that from our resident pharmacist on cycle buddies).


Just been for acupuncture and my pulses were good, full and slippery like they should be. Maybe pg related or progesterone related as it's not clear what causes the pulses to be like that xxx


----------



## blonde_one

Congrats on







Sweetchilli and Zjoef!!!! Enjoy 

still coming to terms with it but my outcome needs changing now on the updated list 

In regards to symptons you'll do your heads in....  ..... last time I analysed everything but felt negative and got bfn.... this time I just enjoyed being PUPO and didn't even think of testing early or about anything and got a bfp on the day, had had no symptons at all but had a few positive dreams the nights before testing.......t'was only after it went wrong........ funnily enough I had negative dreams few days after testing as well....

  for us all for now or next time x


----------



## TRACY77

Hi all
      Sorry to butt in but did not want to read and run to all of you that have tested arly and got BFN's don't loose hope I tested 4 days befor my OTD and got a BFN and thought it was over but I retested 1 day befor my OTD and got a BFP really hope this helps

  Tracy x


----------



## lollipops

HI all-

Me and DH have decided to test 1 day early- so tomorrow.
I tested 4 days early and got a BFN, so expect it to be the smae.
But we have a party to go to tomorrow and to get through it I would like to have a drink. I have just had enough now and KNOW it hasn't worked, so don't want my whole weekend ruined by leaving it till sunday morning. I also am at work Monday so would rather test saturday than sunday.

Do you think this is OK. Would testing 1 day early really make a difference?


----------



## IGWIN79

Lollypops , you will be fine to test one day early , wishing you all the luck in the world hun 
praying it changes for ya hun       
that was my plan test fri drink sat if neg


----------



## lollipops

Thanks SWEETCHILLI- 

I feel guilty for saying it - but its just been such a rough ride and I KNOW its all over, so this 1 day early test will put mine and DH's mind at rest,so we can TRY and enjoy the party. I don't want to get silly drunk- just enjoy a couple of glasses of wine with my DH before I have to go back to work and begin thinking about trying again.

TRACY-Your story has helped me to definately test tomorrow- if you got a definate result one day before OTD,then I am sure I will. Thankyou for sharing. And many Congrats!!!  

I also have some questions ladies-
Anyone doing Egg Sharing? If so what is the average price difference between sharing and regular IVF?
What is supposedly 'the best' clinic in this country?
Anyone having treatment abroad? If so what are the reasons- cheaper? Better success rates?

Anyone


----------



## MrsPootle

Hi everyone!

Sweetchilli - well done on the BFP, and ZjoeF!!!

        
        
Don't test early everyone - and, although I did test 1 day early - it wasn't really worth it when I rang the hospital and they said 24 hours can change everything (although not to get my hopes up). It's obviously up to you - but I'd go for being PUPO anyday.

Saw a counsellor today about my BFN - was a good session - and got my follow-up appointment to see what can be done differently next time. So feeling like the loose ends are being tied up, and I can move forward. Well, at a slow pace...

..and, not to upset you all, but, I'm off out for the first beer/wine in 7 weeks - although not expecting to go overboard (remind me of this when I have a hangover tomorrow)... and out with DH for a curry. Treatment meant I had a very dry birthday, and this has been a difficult week.

Still thinking of you all - wishing    lots of   

Love to you all - have a good Friday night! Keep poistive!
Pootle
x


----------



## fi21

Good luck to all who are still to test and massive congrats to those with BFPs - that's brilliant news for you all!


I got my blood test results, it's a "NO", turns out I've had a "bio-chemical pregnancy" this time.  So they want me back in early next week to monitor my bloods and make sure levels are coming down.  So we're gutted, as I did feel different this time and thought there might be a chance it'd worked, but by the middle of this week, thought it hadn't, so obviously not to be.  So its the end of the road for us after 6 years of trying.   

So, I probably won't be on here again, so good luck to everyone on their own individual journeys, I wish you all the very best of luck for the future! 

fix


----------



## minius

Hi Ladies
Congrats to all those BPFs.
It is my OTD tomorrow, it has been a long two weeks. 99.99% sure it will be BPN, started having stomach cramps yesterday, boobs not as sore. Ready for the inevitable tomorrow morning, think I just want to get it over and done with now!
It has been good to read everyone else's concerns and feelings, makes me realise I'm not alone.


----------



## madhair

Minius best of luck for tomorrow, I hope your wrong and you get a bfp    xx


----------



## minius

Me too. Thanks


----------



## lollipops

Minius- very best of luck!


----------



## minius

Thanks Lollopops, you too for Sunday!


----------



## IGWIN79

Minius and lollipops good luck for tomorrow        for BFPs


----------



## Heidi_B

Hi everyone,

BFN again for me this morning so I'm bowing out of this thread.

Good luck to everyone else testing.

Love Heidi x


----------



## lollipops

BFN for me this morning - I know its all over despite testing 1 day before OTD. I have tested Negative throughout this tx. I have cried all my tears and now need to make plans for next tx. My tubes are in a right old mess, so probably have to have them removed before next tx.
Good luck to all others, I will hang around to see some BFP's to keep up my faith in Tx!

C'mon girls keep em rolling!!


----------



## Blue sky

Heidi and Lollipops, I have been following your messages, really really sorry to hear your news. Sending you a  

This is my first post. My OTD is 1st Oct and I'm not going to test early. From the earlier posts, it does not seem worth the risk (even though it is sooo tempting)....This is my 1st IVF treatment and we had  ICSI. I had 1 x 2+ grade embie put in (one other made it to day 5 and is now in the deep freeze). The first 5 days post EC were dreadful. Horrendous pain, where I could barely stand up or walk. Culminated in sickness and diarrhoea on Tuesday tihis week and since then been okay. I've been waking up around 5am this week with tummy pains/cramps and then sleeping all afternoon. I get the occasional sharp pain. My swelling on tummy is going down..no bleeding, boobs swollen but not as tingly as they were...emotionally feel fine..... how's everyone else feeling?


----------



## ma-me28

hi my test date is 30th of sept on first cycle of icsi


----------



## squidgely

Hi everyone,

Thought i would join this thread now i am officially on the 2ww and the cycle buddies thread was/is excellant and very supportive.  I had long protocol ivf and my test date is 8th October.


Sending lots of sticky vibes to everyone.

Squidgley


----------



## impatientlady

Hi Squidgely, My test date is also 8th of October.  I took the two weeks off work but this may send me round the bend.  Been trying to relax, stayed in bed the last couple of days, have now moved to the sofa.  Probably overdoing the relaxing thing but my embies were only 4 and 5 cells and I feel better that I'm taking it easy.


----------



## sarahdweena

hiya i wounder if anyone can help me im on day 8 of stimms on the short protocol i went for a scan after 4 injections and nothing was happening then i went for a scan on day 6 of injecting there is slight growth and my womb lining is not as thick as they expect so theyve upped my dose of puregon from 100 to 150 and he wants to see me again on monday which will be day 10 of injecting with egg collection hopefully on wednesday. im really scared that our cycle will get cancelled has anyone experienced this? x


----------



## IGWIN79

Sarah , alot can happen when they up your dose , so get a hotwater bottle on your tummy and relax , did they say how many there were , i stimmed for 13 days , so you have a few days yet hun , day 9 for me nothing was happening and they told me to go and come back on day 11 and they had grown alot and the by day 13 they were as big as 22 , they just said i was a slow starter 
and i got 16 eggs 
let us know how you get on


----------



## IGWIN79

Heidi and Lollipops, i am so sorry hunnies , i know how difficult it is , massive big cyber hugs for yous both


----------



## sarahdweena

no they never told me how many there were but he measured a couple and i could see a few little black dots lol. was you on the short protocoll? they only upped my dose by 50 how can that make a difference? on monday it will be day 11 but day 10 of the stimms. how longs the latest they stimm you for before egg collection? x


----------



## IGWIN79

I think i they can stimm you till your ready , not sure if its long or short i only stimmed for 13 days they thought i would have been ready by day 10 , but i wasnt 
50 can make a hell of a difference , are you gonal f ?? or menapour , if i had any left in the used gonal f pens , witch was about 50 i injected them lol they prob give me a telling of for doing it , but i think it worked 
the second tiome was menapour and i again was 13 days same dose


----------



## sarahdweena

im on  the puregon pen. i started that on day 2 of my cycle then i started orgulution syringe aswel as puregon on day 6 and then on day 8 they have upped my puregon but im still injecting the orgulution too. im just hopeing that everything is ok on monday for egg collection on wednesday. did they tell you how many follicles and how your womb lining was at every scan because with me they havent told me how many follicles i have. x


----------



## IGWIN79

they didnt tell me anything one my first on , but on the second they told me everything , but thats cause i egg shared 
i think you ll be fine hun , let us know how you get on , get the hot water bottle on your tummy it works wonders and helps them grow


----------



## sarahdweena

i did the hot water bottle last night and ill do it again tonight after work. how many scans did you have? how many did you have by day 8 and how big and did they up your dose? sorry for all the questions. x


----------



## IGWIN79

I had four scans in total , and they had me 225 , on both , i had alot of follicles all small on day 8 , day 10 they had grown a bit , then on day 13 they were massive and ready to go , the biggest at 22 , but they only need to be at 17 or 18  to go ahead to egg collection , depending on the clinic
then by the time you take you last injection the one right before EC that makes a big difference to


----------



## sarahdweena

maybe im panicking over nothing then ive only really stimmed for 7 nearly 8 days so far i just dont want it cancelled. my consultant has told me to start the dalacin cream on sun night ready for egg collection so thats a good sign i suppose.


----------



## btbam

Hi ladies,

Sweetchilli & ZjoeFP - huge congratulations

Fi21 and HeidiB   

Minius - thinking of you today. Hope you've had good news.

Lollipops -    it all changes for you tomorrow. It really does happen for some x

Hi to all those who've just entered the 2ww. Good luck

Well, it's OTD and a   , well more of quite a faint and little line, but none the less positive!!!

I've been testing since wednesday, when it was first positive, hoping the line would get stronger but there's little sign of that yet. I even did my own blood test in work ( I'm a doctor) and my HCG was 60 on d14po. It's not a great number and I'm petrified that this will turn out to be another chemical pregnancy but unfortunately there is little to do but wait and see.


----------



## Blue sky

Btbam is right, Lollipops, I have read on FF of someone who had a negative HPT and then tested positive on OTD. A day can make a difference....

Btbam - congratulations to you, you must be over the moon!!!  Did you have any symptoms in your 2ww?


----------



## K O L

Good luck to all my fellow 2ww'ers!  

I had 2 embryos replaced today - a day 2 transfer.  Test date is in 17 days' time on 12 October. I'm off on hols tomorrow to a lovely cottage in the Lake District for r&r and I'm not sure there's internet connection so possibly you may or may not hear much from me whilst I'm away.  I'm going to try and not get too wrapped up in symptom checking (famous last words   ) and remain positive!!!  Easier said than done as right now i'm panicked my cramping means that the embryos are being rejected already!!!!!!!  Did anyone else experience cramping AFTER ET?  I got off quite lightly on EC although only had 7 eggs collected so wasn't that swollen to start with. 

Just sent DH out for some panty liners as heard pessaries can be very messy but actually first one wasn't all that bad!  May that remain the case!


----------



## K O L

PS  Minius and Lollipops: good luck for tmrw!  And Lollipops - I really hope your test tomorrow says something different hon


----------



## Blue sky

Ahl Kol lucky you escaping away for a holiday, sounds bliss and great for taking your mind of the 2ww!!
I had lots of cramping after both EC and ET. Your body has taken quite a bashing so it is to be expected. Hospital said I could take paracetamol or co-codomol if it got really painful.


----------



## Hope71

Hi, hope this is the right thread for me to join. Had 2 blasts transferred today, so now the waiting begins. Can anyone help, have had conflicting advice on OTD for blasts, is it 12 or 14 days? Thanks and sending lots of love and PMA to everyone. Cx


----------



## K O L

Thanks Bluesky: it is sore but I'll try and hold off the pain killers as its not too bad.  Would it be terribly naughty if I milked it so dh makes dinner!    He's done cooking most of last week bless him but he's just so good at it!  I do fancy a change of scenery from the sofa, however, so might make something easy and he has most of the packing to do I suppose ...

Hi Hope71: I'd maybe ask your clinic for OTD date for blasts as then you have proper date with no doubt x


----------



## teresa b

Hi Ladies

Looks like I have just joined the 2ww gang!!!! Had my ET yesterday   , I guess all we can do now is     that it's our turn........

Wishin u all the very best of luck
Teresa


----------



## MaisieCat

Hello all and welcome to all the newbies that have appeared since I last checked in a few days ago.

Firstly (although they may not be back to 'collect' them) - Big   to Heidi and lollipops.  I'm so sorry   .

Also congratulations    to all those BFPs since I was last here.  It's these that keep us hanging on in there.

Hi especially to BlueSky - we will be testing on the the same day   .  I've had IUI rather than IVF and I've already been waiting since my insem. on 13th Sept.  I hadn't been waking up in the night until the last few days - and that was for a wee, although I have had such sore and swollen boobs that I have occasionally woken cos I've turned onto my front and it hurt!  Like you, I've also been sleeping for a few hours nearly every afternoon (I'm lucky in that I only work mornings) and I've also had some light crampy feelings and lately a sort of 'heavy' feeling low down in my tummy.  Awful this waiting isn't it - makes you analyse every little thing!  

Best wishes    and    to everyone waiting and   for anyone that needs one.

A-M
xx


----------



## Blue sky

LOL yes getting waited on hand and foot is one advantage of all this that we are going through!!! 

My DH says I'm a cheeky sod  - but his cooking s great though... the house also doesn't normally look like this but he's not doing a bad job!

Teresa, hope you are doing okay and not suffering too much from cramps.

Maisie cat - ooh same test date!!!!  I've only been out the house twice. I go back to work Monday so what am I going to do without my usual afternoon sleep!! My symptoms seem to be easing. Boobs were really tingly early on in the week but now not so much, just a bit bigger, which is how they normally are before AF. Ypu're right, I can't help analysing every little twinge... are you having much CM?

Hope everyone on the 2ww is bearing up okay!!

xxx


----------



## minius

Hi Ladies

Great to hear about a few BFPs, Lollipops good luck for tomorrow!

OTD today and at 5.23am I tested, having had tummy cramps for the last couple of days I was resigned to a BPN so when we looked at the test the control line was there and also very very faint line in the other window, we put this down to the paper being wet and went back to bed to deal with the BFN. Spent the rest of the day sad but nearly relieved that waiting was over for the 2ww. This evening I decided to look up faint lines on pregnancy tests and found that it is treated as a positive result with the recommendation to retest in 24 - 48hrs. I rushed out and bought 5 testing kits. Did the first one and it was a BFP!!!!
We are both in total shock and disbelief, still got tummy cramps and have had some sort of discharge! dont believe it, am going to test again after 10pm and then again with another brand tomorrow morning.
Cant stop shaking, too scared to believe!

My thoughts are with you all

X


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi BlueSky,
Talking of getting waited on hand & foot, my DH just offer to go and get Fish & Chips so I don't have to cook tonight.  3 Cheers for him     .

Housework is another thing though!  Got to excuse him really though - he does leave for work before 7 a.m. and not get back 'til 7:30 or 8 p.m. every week-day. 

Sorry, you've lost me with the abbreviation 'CM'!  Maybe I'm just being   ?

 
A-M
xx

Stop press - Whoop Whoop!   to minius!


----------



## teresa b

Hi Maisiecat

Im doing ok at the moment no cramps yet just feelin bloated   . Just    I don't bleed this time half way through my 2ww......

How are you doing ?? Best of luck xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Hello Teresa, 

Glad you're doing OK.  I think bloated is pretty normal - I was bloated until I had my actual IUI - after that it's not been as bad (although I may have just got used to it I suppose).  I'm already over half-way to my OTD of 1/10 so    !  When's your OTD?

Lots of  ,   and luck to you too.

A-M
xx


----------



## Jo82

Well done to minius!!! Crampy feelings are common in pg as your body adapts.

Afm: I feel lousy today, very light headed at times and feeling so queasy. Been on the sofa most of the day. Not sure if it's because I felt so tired. Feel better for a few extra hours sleep. Trying not to symptom spot and let my mind go into overdrive but it's so hard when feeling like this. The only time I felt like this was in my one and only short pg. 

Not had too many more twinges and more importantly no af yet which given I'm 15 dpo/ec is good for me.             xxx


----------



## Blue sky

Wow Minius, what a story, my fingers and toes are crossed for you!!

Maisie Cat - cm = cervical mucus... I don't really have any at the mo...hope you enjoyed your fish and chips.

Does anyone know when af is supposed to arrive in 2ww?? I am hoping mine doesn't of course...but today I feel a little emotional and moody and wondered whether this was a sign.

Anyone taking blood thinners, Clexane? I am, lots of bruises!

DH has also done the clothes washing for the past 10 days, I have barely lifted a finger   going back to work monday is going to be such a shock to the system.


----------



## IGWIN79

BIG CONGRATS MINIUS   , YOUR RIGHT ANY SECOND LINE IS A BFP


----------



## Jo82

I'm not sure with af, my lp is always 14 days and I think ec counts as ov. I don't know though as the drugs control your cycle xxx


----------



## Amz2006

Hi Ladies,

Just thought I would join you! Had 2 blasts transferred on Thursday so now on the 2ww!! OTD is 3rd Oct so a week tomorrow.

Trying not to read into it too much but tummy been twinging a little and have been really emotional stroppy today!! Just putting it down to all the emotion of the cycle catching up with me!!

Good Luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I have a massive back ache which i get when af is normally here but she is not so hoping it stays that way i no you can get af symptoms but does that include the back pain ext


----------



## MaisieCat

BlueSky,

I agree with Jo82,  it's probably around 14 days after the e/c (or insem. in my case).  I've been thinking on similar lines - my AF is usually aound 13 days after Ov. with a couple of days of brownish spotting as a 'warning' beforehand (I know this detail because I've been using a ClearBlue Fertility monitor for over 6 months and an AF tracker thingy on my iphone which is brilliant for helping to keep track).  This would make my AF due tomorrow - and no signs at all as yet!
However, as Jo82 said, the drugs control things to a certain extent - but I'm still convinced your natural cycle has a part to play.  I was convinced I'd have a short stimming phase cos I have a short (24 day) cycle, and lo and behold I was considered ready at the first scan.  

Also, have you had other drugs to take during your 2ww?  I have had 2 shots of Pregnyl (the last one was on Tuesday) so that might affect things too.
As for CM (thanks for the definition BTW - I should have realised   ), I had none for a while, but the last few days I've had thicker creamy stuff   TMI!  No idea if that's a good thing or not - at least it's not   !

A-M
xx

Ooh - just spotted a newbie - Welcome Amz2006 - Best of Luck and   

Oh and Kitten's posted too - Backache - Hmmm - not one of my usual symptoms.  I nearly always get a bad upset tummy a day or 2 before AF, and I had one exactly like it a few days ago, but no AF yet.  Weird these things aren't they?  I just assume it's the drugs messing up my system.


----------



## Kitten 80

I really dont like being messed about its not fear mentally.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

GIRLS.....
​    PMA PLEASE    ​​WE WILL GET A BFP BUT WE JUST GOT TO WAIT FOR IT :0)​​Congrats minius on your BFP!!​


----------



## Magoogle

Hi All

Congrat minuis,  I still have continuing cramps but nothing else apart from sore (.) (.) which are really sore in the morning, have my hcg test on Thu (day 12) Minius what day did you do the preg test on?

Thanks

Mags xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps


----------



## Mel35

Ladies,

I have been on the "Due to start FET in Sept 2010" thread but thought I check this one out as well.
I had 2 6day blastocysts FET on Thursday afternoon. We had a failed IVF back in Apr. 
Did any of you lovely ladies had proper AF symptoms 2 days after 5-6 day blastocyst transfer and still got BFP? I mean breast tenderness, lower backache, period ache? I am feeling so upset, it feels history is repeating itself for me. I had the same during last ivf. The only difference now is that I had a tiny spotting (brown) yesterday afternoon (2 day after et) which I was hoping to be implantation but then I read the hospital papers again which said that may happen after ET. And it was brown not pink plus my breasts were tender before the spotting.  I wish I had no symptoms at all! Ah the other difference is that I am on the Progynova tablets. Has anyone else has/had similar symptoms? 
Thank you.
Mel x


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi I havent had blast but this Is my 2nd go and I have af symptoms yesterday but not any really to day and I had a small spot of pink 3 days ago around implantation time so hoping and    that I am pregnant


----------



## Blue sky

Minius, Lollipops I hope you are okay....

I am taking cyclogest 400mg (progesterone) morning and night as a pessary, rectally. definitely no creamy cm for me. My cm is clear at the moment. Woke up 4am needing a wee and had one hot flush last night.

Mel - I didn't have blastocyst but had one 2 day transfer, I had bad cramps/pains, breast tenderness for 5 days which apparently can be normal..now i don't have any of those symptoms now though, maybe a slight delicate tummy. I haven't had any spotting..

MaisieCat- have you had spotting?

So the general consensus is af could arrive 14 days post EC.. so that means Wednesday for me. My cycle is normally 31 days so I guess would be more likely to arrive next weekend if it is going to come.....please don't!!

xxx


----------



## Mel35

Hi,
Kitten - I think pink spotting is a very good sign! Mine was brown which I think has nothing to do with implantation. 

Blue Sky - Is there a reason why you are taking cyclogest rectally? I had to change that after the FET. I am pleased to hear that my symptoms could be normal. It's just strange that I would have breast tenderness now when I have been taking these tablets, pessaries for a while before ET. I am probably just reading too much into everything. ARRRGH. This is soooo hard. 

I keep my fingers crossed for all of us.
Mel xxx


----------



## MaisieCat

Oh dear, we're all having some 'fun' analysing everything now aren't we?  I felt constipated last night (might have been the fish & chips lying heavy I suppose), then had tummy ache this morning followed by a slightly upset tum and a bit of cramping later on (stayed in bed 'til about 10:30).

BlueSky - I haven't had spotting, apart from a tiny bit of pink, which I was told to expect, shortly after my insem.  Have had plenty on my face though!    hormones!

Welcome Mel - you are right, it is really hard.  I do hope we can all help you through it.  I know it's been a great help to me so far.

  and    all round.

A-M
xx


----------



## Blue sky

Cyclogest (progesterone) - they said I could take it rectally or vaginally. As I wanted to keep an eye on cm, thought I would stick with it rectally.....

Yeah know what you mean about red spots, I thought I would use a facial scrub this morning and it's now aggravated my skin...

Mel, try not to worry, what you're going through seems normal enough to me

xxx


----------



## Mel35

Thanks MaisieCat. I hope you are feeling better now.
Thanks Blue Sky it is so lovely to have a chat with you ladies. I don’t want to analyse everything but I do because I just feel so desperate. 
Right, I am going to put the telly on and do a little ironing, I think that’s allowed. 
Take good care of yourselves girls.     
xxx


----------



## Ruby Roo

Morning Everyone,

Big    for those BFN's, hope your DP's are spoiling you rotten today.

Lots of    for those BFP's, it gives me a lot of hope when I hear other positive stories 

Lolloipops- So sorry to hear your BPN  I think you asked about egg share cost. It's completely free once you've passed all your preliminary screening and eligibility assessment. From scratch, that can all come to £600, but some of your screening/tests etc may still be in date and you may already be partly pre-approved. I don't know how you responded last cycle, but we were borderline on having enough eggs to share (you need minimum of  and we had to prepare ourselves for the possibility of having to pay for it ourselves (which we couldn't realistically afford) or giving them all up to the recipient and having another free go. It's worth looking into, we've had first class treatment at Bourn and there's lots of ladies out there who have been waiting 2 years for an egg to come their way.

We're feeling positive today, and Thursday can't come soon enough! People at work are already asking me if I'm pregnant as I'm on 'light duties'. Two even said I had a 'pregnant glow' but I think they were just fishing! I keep telling them I've got some sort of blood clot behind my eye and they'll know on Friday whether I'll have to have surgery on it...I can't lie to save my life, but I'm hoping everyone has bought it!!!

Lots of love, luck and  for all

x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Afternoon ladies, 

So whos next to test? 

Everyone is having similar kind of symptoms a..... this 2ww is so hard for us all and    we all get BFPs :0)

Ive also had/having breasts and nipples sore/tender, crap like pains and few nights been feeling sick although not lost appitite and not had any spottting :0) But could all be done to the nasty gel i guess! who knows....

x


----------



## Ruby Roo

Hi Shelley - glad to see you haven't weakened over the weekend! I get straight out of bed and have a wee before I get the chance to think about peeing on those sticks!! Remember, the  are watching you!

x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Lollipops so sorry to read your news   

Ruby Roo all my work know is ive had a minor op and need recovery time so working from home and just so happens otd is my day off, thank god!! I have a male boss so when he asked what was wrong, i said womens stuff and he said ''oh ok'' lol

x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ruby Roo - haha me too always getting woken up by needing a wee (which for me is not normal) Im worried im gona forget to get the pee stick first on thursday! You scared now? i am! x


----------



## Ruby Roo

ha ha ha! I somehow think I won't be forgetting it Thursday morning.. I'll be lucky if I manage some sleep!!! Can't wait, we're really excited now and have such a good feeling about it. I know it might all go wrong, but we've got to stay positive to give the embies any sort of chance right!   


x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Yep :0)        

Doubt i'll be sleeping either, gona feel like xmas eve lol such a big kid!

      

x


----------



## Bambina

Hello, 

My OTD is Oct 8th. Had 1st attempt IVF with 2 day 3 embies transferred on 24/09
Waiting ever so impatiently  

Good luck everyone !


xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Bambina - wow you have 3 on board


----------



## Mel35

All the symptom spotting is just driving me   . I still have 8 days until my test. This time round I am not going to test early and don’t even have any tests at home except for the one the clinic gave us. Our wedding anniversary will be next Sunday but I can’t see how we will be able to enjoy it when we know the following day our dream might be crushed. 
I hope that all of us waiting will get BFP! 
Bambina – I know how you feel 
Ladies keep positive!   
xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Shelly Bambina ment (2)  3  day embies         
Hows all yous ladies coping ?


----------



## Shelleylouise73

oh lol me too - i have day 3 2 x embies :0)


----------



## Kitten 80

I am going nuts i have 6 days to go i had cramps and a heavy feeling on 6 days after ec then tiny spot of pink when i wiped on day 9  and now back ache and niggle bottom right side of back so yes i am going nuts


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I have backache too in bottom right side but havent really thought much about it as i get that every month anyway! these pesseries are not good a!
x


----------



## Mel35

oh, I am having backache too since yesterday, 2 days after transfer, cramping hasn't stopped since FET either and today had a few shooting pain down there which is really strange. My breasts are still tender too. I don't know what is going on with my body, just hoping this is all good   .

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Well lets hope its a good sign ah i dont have any cramping now it does hurt to walk still


----------



## MaisieCat

I know what you mean, Ruby & Shelley.  I can't help but feel excited now, although DH still keeps saying I really mustn't   .  I bet he's feeling the same really, but is afraid to admit it.  He still keeps telling me not to get my hopes up whenever I talk about thinking my symptoms are a positive sign, but it's so hard not to.

Mel & Kitten - backache?  Now that's something I haven't had (yet), although I diid have a shooting pain right down one side the other day.  It worried me at the time and I went for a lie down, but it hasn't happened again since.
I so hope these are all good signs for all of us  -      everyone.
Hi Bambina - welcome to the 'symptom spotters' section!    Lots of    and    for you.

A-M
xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Its driving us all   

Not long now girls


----------



## Kitten 80

Everyone has different symptoms so lets enjoy being pupo for now until the fat lady sings lol


----------



## Blue sky

Kitten - when's your OTD?

I know what you mean about shooting pains. I haven't had any for 2 or 3 days though so don't know if that's a good sign or not...

Only 5 more days for me to go to OTD. With all that non-stop cramping that I had for the first 5 days after ec, I am beginning to wonder whether that may have hindered rather than helped things along....

Back to work for me tomorrow.   Boy I am not looking forward to going back. Just tried my work clothes on and thankfully can still fit into trousers. My tummy swelling gone down loads but still a bit of a bulge.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

30th - ME!
1st  - Blue Sky 
2nd  - Kitten

BFPs in a row!

Ouch got a cramping pain in lower tummy (right side) as we speak!

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Have twinge on left side :-/ , i had shooting pains last time in 2nd week but not this time


----------



## teresa b

Hi Maisiecat

Did u enjoy ur fish & chips  My OTD is 10th Oct.............. god I hate this waiting part   
Starting to get some little cramps but not to painful thankfully, I do have sore boobies though is that normal ? God I wish I knew what is normal and what isn't.........

Lets hope we all get our dream


----------



## butsy

hello ladies,

can I join you? 2 5 day blasts on board.  my OTD is also on 30th (4 more sleeps) and I am going nuts like the rest of you!  anything that people can recommend to pass the time, most welcome!

Had some twinges but not much else - physically, feeling remarkably normal, which is not necessarily a good thing?  Sore breasts, but always have those before AF comes, and started before ET so I think it could be the progesterone.  emotionally - am very irritable, and impatient.  Could be the stress, or progesterone again?

Oh dear, think I am a bit of a mess!   

going back to work tomorrow - hopefully that will take my mind off things.

good luck to everyone,

B xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Butsy - WELCOME and yes course you can join us    ladies also on 2ww!!!

Yey, we both have otd of 30th and i thought the same earlier..... only 4 more sleeps until OFFICIALLY PG :0) WE MUST REMAIN POSITIVE!!!

Im working today (until 11pm) then tomorrow and Tuesday, out for bday meal tuesday night then off work wednesday and otd thursday!!!!! must do something to keep be busy from testing early on wednesday  so tempting but must resist!

x


----------



## butsy

hi shelleylouise,

sounds like you've planned things well.  

I have to run a workshop for 15 staff (working psychologically with people with personality disorder in in-patient units - complex stuff!) on Thursday and Friday - don't know how I will cope, whatever the news!!  will either have stupid grin and not focussed, or be a total mess and not focussed.

oops.


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes we must remain positive no af no af


----------



## Shelleylouise73

There will be no BFNs this week girls......... BFPs all round!!!

''SAY NO TO AUNT FLO'' 
''SAY NO TO AUNT FLO'' 
''SAY NO TO AUNT FLO'' 
''SAY NO TO AUNT FLO'' 
''SAY NO TO AUNT FLO'' 
''SAY NO TO AUNT FLO'' 
''SAY NO TO AUNT FLO'' 
''SAY NO TO AUNT FLO'' 
''SAY NO TO AUNT FLO'' 
''SAY NO TO AUNT FLO'' 
''SAY NO TO AUNT FLO'' 
''SAY NO TO AUNT FLO'' 
''SAY NO TO AUNT FLO'' 
''SAY NO TO AUNT FLO'' 

  X


----------



## Jo82

2 sleeps until OTD!!! Good luck everyone xxx

Ps butsy...I used to work in dspd.


----------



## IGWIN79

good luck JO BFP all the way


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Jo82 - KEEP US POSTED!

Girls in waiting....... be positive this week - come on!!!!!!!


----------



## Nattee

Hi ladies,

i would like to join you all in the insanity! Im on my first IVF cycle. 1 little achiever transfered Monday and test date 4th Oct.
Exciting, nerve racking.... 1000 emtions to deal with right?! Plus bloated bellys, comedy boobs and unwanted gas... how attractive our we right now!
Its hard not to analyse every tiny thing, im guilty! But i do have a friend thats done numerous cycles, when she thought her period was coming she was pregnant, and on ones she was convinced she was pregnant she was not! So now i am not scared by any sympton or feeling as it doesnt change the fact that we ARE all going to get a BFP!!!
Good luck all, keep the faith    xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Nattee........ Hang in there and we are all    on the 2ww - Keep us posted!

x


----------



## Kitten 80

I like that keep the faith and i will


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Good Kitten and we will all be on next week talking about how long til our first scan :0)


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh i hope its about 7 weeks then it will look like a baby


----------



## MaisieCat

Hello to the 2 newbies, Nattie and butsy   

Good description of symptoms - comedy boobs - love it.  According to my DH, lots of things I do are 'comedy', but he has not yet referred to my boobs as such!  And the 'unwanted gas' - oh yes, I too have been farting like a trooper!

I'm all over the place at the moment - I capped it off earlier tonight by dropping one of my lovely new Circulon saucepans, full of near-boiling water, on the kitchen floor, narrowly escaping throwing the lot over myself!  Gave myself a bit of a shock, and am gutted to find the lovely new pan now has a huge dent in it so the lid no longer fits   .  Have a nice clean kitchen floor now though!  (Oh and a chunk out of one of the cupboards!)

Maybe I should give up cooking for the rest of my 2ww.  It's obviously far too dangerous!

Maybe anyone that's having trouble getting their DH/DP to pull their weight should recount my little story as evidence that housework is not a good idea for us PUPOs!

  and    to all.

A-M
xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

lol how cute and how amazing would it be to see the babieS !!!

Gee, im sooooo tired, going to pack work up now and do gel then bed - Night Night all x x

Baby dreams


----------



## Kitten 80

Night hon.

massie cat step away from cooking lol


----------



## MaisieCat

Nighty night Kitten.  You are are right, step away I should!

A-M
xx


----------



## Hope71

Morning all, I think I might have been reading too much! If you don't have cramps or implantation bleed, does that mean it hasn't worked?! Xx


----------



## Nattee

Hi hope 71! Im new to this but.... stop reading!!!! it will push you over the edge! I have leanrt implantation bleeding is VERY rare. It can be so small we dont see it. We might miss it in a shower or toliet moment. And  not everyone gets it. Every person i know who has conceived has never seen implantation bleeding! So dont expect it.
As for cramps i hear everyone is different. Most peoples cramps are down to everything we've been through, meds, EC, ET etc. You just must be a strong one lucky for your little embryo/s hey?! Remember most woman dont even know they are pregnant until they have missed a period so surely feeling nothing is an excellant sign too?!
Believe its happening.....  xxx


----------



## Hope71

Thanks Nattee, you are right I must really stop with all this reading. Going to try to distract myself with something else and focus on being positive and healthy. Cx


----------



## smile 26

morning all, test day was today and got a      DH and i are so happy!!!   for any one else testing in the next few days!!! and to the rest of you lots of      and   you will get your BFP just believe in it! xox It just goes to show to can happen when you least expect it, this is our 1st attempt at ICSI still can't believe it!xox


----------



## Nattee

Hope 71 that sounds like an excellant idea. Its just as important for our minds to be healthy as it is our bodies! x

Shelleylouise73... thanks, im hanging! Slighty    but positive! x

Kitten 80... you gotta keep the faith and im so glad you are because lets face it, We wouldnt be putting ourselves through this if it didnt WORK! Theres a reason to stay positive in itself. x

Maisiecat... that made me laugh! Defo a good excuse to put those feet up. A few DPT i managed to cover the kitchen walls in hot chocolate. The next day i got it all over the lovely wall paper and cream carpet in my bedroom. I swear i didnt spill it i must have literally thrown it at the wall?! But i got it upstairs that time, and thats progress! Beware of incoming 'headlamps'! They're are just as uncomfortable as the attractive excess gas. In fact im convinced IVF is actually there to test the strengh and depth of our relationships are. If my DP is still with me at the end of the mood swings, gassy episodes, spots, bloating and crazy behaviour during the last hurdle.... its clearly a winner! x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps 

i wouldnt look into any symptoms.

omg i had an afaire in my dream i slept with Jacob black


----------



## Nattee

CONGRATS smile 25!! Fantastic start to the day... well done and enjoy every moment.  x


----------



## lollipops

smile- thats lovely news! well done!!    
Mnay congrats!


----------



## Ruby Roo

Congrats Smile! That's fantastic news! I really am pleased for you 

Welcome Natee and Butsy to the    thread! We are all going slowly round the bend analysing every twinge or movement in our bodies right now!

No work for me til Wed (hooray!) and DSS and DSD both at school so I have free rein of the house (and more importantly the computer!). Does mean I risk going slowly more and more insane if left to my own devices!

Roll on Thursday,  all those precious little embies!

x x


----------



## leah1234

Good Morning All
Well feeling very negative today  , i have been slightly spotting since thurs and feel that the   is well on her way.
OTD is on thurs but i know that it will be another BNF. Feel like im going crazy


----------



## Shelleylouise73

CONGRATULATIONS SMILE 25 - WHAT A GREAT START TO THE WEEK!!!! WELL DONE X

Morning girls - thought i was getting af last night as when i done gel there was a dis-coloured bit on gel (light brown in colour) just woke up to find no af which has made me feel better and helped maintain that PMA!! It did scare me though and really made me tempted to test this morning but been good and stayed awayfrom pee stick!   

X


----------



## Ruby Roo

Step away from those sticks Shelley!!!! 

Stay positive Leah, spotting could be a good sign of an implantation bleed, which is good news!!!   

x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

Shelley   

Leah stay


----------



## Jo82

Well i started with light brown spotting last night. Called the clinic who advised it could be af starting, could be that I'm losing 1 embie out of the 2 or it could be that 2 have implanted as apparently spotting is common with twins. Had af type of cramps so think it's af trying to make an appearance. Nurse has advised complete rest. Df is trying to be positive but it just feels like af is on her way and previously getting spotting this far into 2ww means af. I had the spotting around 7 dpt when I got pg so it's not looking good xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh Jo I hope everything is ok  I had 2 embies put back I had cramps and a heavy feelin day 6 I spotted on day 9 and had back ache day 11 12 not here now and I have clear cm this morning so its all weierd


----------



## Jo82

Kitten...yours sounds good as you had the spotting earlier. Mine seems too late and to close
To af being due. I always get brown spotting before af. Xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I don't spot I just get lol and the pain with it , If I am pg it will be a shock I tell ya I meanI am positive more so today


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Jo82..... as posted i also had some brown colour on gel last night but have nothing today..... i did have clear cm today though so would have thought af would have been there maybe 

  for us both AF doesnt arrive!!!!!!!! whens your otd?


----------



## Shelleylouise73

jo82 i dont usually get the brown spotting before af!!!


----------



## Jo82

Otd is tomorrow. I had this on first cycle and got a bfn. 2nd 2ww I got pink tint then brown spotting 7 dpt and had cramps...got a bfp but my hcg had dropped within a week and then I m/c'ed. 

Still got the crampy feelings and still spotting xxx


----------



## teresa b

smile 25 said:


> morning all, test day was today and got a    DH and i are so happy!!!  for any one else testing in the next few days!!! and to the rest of you lots of     and  you will get your BFP just believe in it! xox It just goes to show to can happen when you least expect it, this is our 1st attempt at ICSI still can't believe it!xox


Well done u so happy for you both. Lets hope I have the same feelin on the 10th Oct xx
Teresa b


----------



## Shelleylouise73

jo82, it may not be a bad sign...... Keep thinking positive      you get your BFP!!!!!

x


----------



## Hope71

Hi all, congrats on your BFP Smile, you must be delighted. 
Can anyone help out, am being a right worry wart, have a full head of highlights booked in for tomorrow and that will be d3p5dt, is it safe to get this done? Am reading some that say yes as highlights and others err on side of caution. 
Thanks cx


----------



## Nattee

I dont know hope sorry. I know when one of my friends was in the early stages of pregnancy she stopped having her hair coloured because she had heard of risks? I dont know what they are. All i can say is that if you are unsure of something dont do it! Only way to keep your mind at ease.

Keep your chin up those feeling unsure today. You gotta stay positive for your little embies. Our bodies have been through so much even a doctor can not tell you whats normal and whats not, what anything means. If there was evidence that any of the signs mean something positive or negative you'd know about it. Until test day or AF day welcome the strange and STAY POSITIVE    

xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hope71 - Ive not had my highlights done since having tx, starting to look like in desperate need lol 

Not sure to be honest what is right/wrong....

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Just had great news DH just got a good better paid job starts next Tuesday oh    this is the start of good things for us , I feel sick today but I don't care if its for a good reason   

COME ON LADY'S STAY


----------



## impatientlady

Hi Guys, I had it in my head that clear cm would be a major sign for me that things were going positively.  I just wondered, to those who have recently said they have clear cm, when did this start - how many days past 3dt or 5dt.  Thought I would try to avoid symptom spotting this time round but am now reminded that this is an impossible task!


----------



## IGWIN79

Jo.... i know how you feel hun , its hard to have any faith when youve had a miscarriage before 
i had the same , i hope and pray it is a late inplant or twins , try and rest plenty , massive hugs for you hun     
Let us know how you get on , have you tested yet ?


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi it started today i am 10dp 3dt  i also started to feel sick today


----------



## impatientlady

Thanks, I'm 5 dp 3dt and have a weird feeling below my stomach.  I read someone describe it exactly like a golf ball has been placed in there.  I wish I could remember if I felt this way last time I did a FET.  Anyways, I'm putting it down to the drugs as it surely is too early to be noticing anything worthwhile.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

I also had clear cm this morning - otd thursday BUT WANT TO CRY as just got out of bath and went a wee then when i wiped myself theres VERY light pink colour?     ?


----------



## Jo82

No I haven't tested yet. 

Pink tints to cm is good sign as that is how implantation bleed should be xxx


----------



## Ruby Roo

Shelley - stay positive.. implantation bleeding would be a good sign! If you're not getting your normal AF symptoms then I would suggest it's not that... x x


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh honey dont worry to much probably the water flushing out old gel thats all. 

I had that day 6 with cramp


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Am i not too far for implantation bleed?


----------



## Ruby Roo

It could be anything... but without AF signs then there's every chance it's something not to worry about... how do you feel today apart from that?


x x


----------



## Blue sky

Come on ladies PMA all round please, worrying will not do you any good!! Just remember, everyone is different and some people have no symptoms at all while others get all sorts of symptoms and get a BFP.

Congratulations  Smile 25!!

Sending everyone lots of babydust



xxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Have you not had anything?

This 2ww is getting harder the closer it gets to otd! I have a terrible headache and feeling sick today but think its due to me thinking too much!

Trying to remain positive but its hard when i see light pink on tissue this close to otd

  x


----------



## Kitten 80

Shelley pma pma


----------



## Blue sky

Yeah I know what you mean. I am back at work but can't get this 2ww off my brain!

Week 2 have hardly had that any symptoms at all. 1st week, lots of cramping, sharp electric shock type pains, now nothing, no pain, no twinges, no coloured discharge, no headaches, no moodiness.....??

xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Everyone's different and guess we all get our own symptoms and all have bodies that cope differently! 

  AF is not on her way!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kitten 80

I feel something but not af


----------



## Nattee

Although people expect implantation bleed on actual implantation days for some it can come much later. Apparently it can take days for that tissue to make  its way out.

PMA Shelley xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Shelly late inplantion happens alot dont give up yet hun


----------



## Ruby Roo

Shelley!     Only three days to go til we get our BFP's! EVERYONE is different, there's no method to all the madness, you just have to believe...after all there's not a lot you can do apart from that!


I've got bouts of heartburn, random moments of queasiness and tender boobs (but not overly painful). No cramps or pains as such for the last 5 -7 days. No spotting/bleeding, but you can't really go on that anyway.


I have got lots and lots of PMA though! That's the only thing getting me through this. We're so nearly there, it WILL happen!


x x


----------



## Jo82

We are being driven   by the 2ww. Feeling so miserable at the moment xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hope so, the sight of light pink on tissue is scary at this stage! Dont want to see any blood for the next 8.5 months lol 

Scared to go oo now lol   

  its a good sign for me, thanks girls x


----------



## Kitten 80

Thats better shelley pma i suffer with heart burn


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Right, just spoke to my neighbour who also had ivf and she had it also at this late stage during 2ww and she is going to give birth in 4 weeks so was a good sign for her!!!

Also mum said she also had this when she was pg! 

will keep    for when i get BFP!!!!

x


----------



## Blue sky

Jo, I know it's hard but try not to feel so down. It won't do you any good worrying about it...

I meant to say, I seem to be having one hot flush a night. I have it around 5am.

Ruby I like your attitude, PMA all round please




xxxx


----------



## Blue sky

Shelley and all you ladies worried about bleeding, have a look at this poll about bleeding in 2ww

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=67298.0


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Blue Sky - Thank you so much! its so worrying! It has put my mind at rest   

Thank you x


----------



## Kitten 80

I can not see it im using phone whats it say lol


----------



## Shelleylouise73

BFPs say : 

''I had brown, and occasionally red, spotting in both BFP cycles''

''I bled for about 8 days and was convinced it was all over for us ..... test proved otherwise!''

etc etc - so its women that had BFP with bleeding/spotting

x


----------



## Kitten 80

Oh ok lol i have hurd that a lot my friend had period 6 months in


----------



## Shelleylouise73

my mind is everywhere at the moment and it def gets harder the closer to otd!


----------



## Blue sky

Wooh my boss says I can have OTD (this Friday) off as sick leave rather than holiday.. ahh isn't that nice....


Jo, Ginny and DTW wishing you all the very best for tomorrow and sending you lots of positive energy
   

xxx


----------



## Nattee

you can do it Shelley just 3 more sleepless nights! You are doing amazingly well. Dont expect too much from your self you are only human! You NEED to distract yourself, cinema. mates round... SOMETHING?! Dont try making butternut squash, parsnip and ginger soup though. After 5 minutes of badly trying to peel a butternut squash for the first time i was getting very frustrated and probably more nutty than i was before. I repeat do not go near butternut squash. Butternut squash baaaaaaaaad (but very tasy!)     xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Blue Sky - Thats great news for your otd 

Jo, Ginny and DTW Good luck for you 3!       

x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Nattee - lol i wont! although just making HOMEMADE beef and onion pie fr dinner  theres a first time for everything and looks sooooo good x


----------



## Kitten 80

Dh made my dinner i have wind guys but i seem to  be constipated


----------



## MrsPootle

Hi Ladies,

Jo82, Ruby Roo & Shelley -     - keep with that PMA xxx
Everyone else well done on the BFP and   to those with BFN since I was last on Friday night.
I went back to work today - felt much better - and got back on the bicycle which I'd sorely missed.... although my fitness is terrible!

 Hoping BFP for you all  

Love
Pootle
xx


----------



## butsy

wow busy on here!

Am trying not to get too hung up on signs and symptoms - would drive myself mad!  Think we are all different, so I'll just wait and see what happens thurs. Am I being weirdly sane about this?

did butternut squash yesterday with no problems, so I must be coping ok   .  Went back to work today, and think my colleagues are thinking of sectioning me already.  Have absolutely no patience - which is very much needed in an NHS mental health unit.  I'm convinced people are being deliberately stupid to wind me up (staff not patients).  By the way Jo - DSPD - brave lady!

At least work is a bit of a distraction. only 3 sleeps left....

good luck everyone!

B xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

anyone selse testing thursday got spotting?


----------



## Kitten 80

is it still pink hon


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Yes its pink when i wipe and brown on pantyliner........   

really playing on my mind and tempted to test tomorrow....... 2 days early cant be too bad

x


----------



## Kitten 80

oh hon I hope its nothing    I don't no what to say as I no what your going though    it happend to me last time       its not the case with you now I am anxiouse for you, no testing though hon keep    please


----------



## Ruby Roo

Shelley - keep away from those pee sticks! Stay  Spotting could be completely normal! But if you do weaken, make sure you tell me so I've got permission to follow suit!!! 

We LOVE butternut squash, but we always call it squatternut bosh... any other Friends fans out there?  Incidentally, we've had squatternut bosh nearly every night for the past week in one form or another... yum yum! But I very rarely peel it, I think I would definitely do some damage if I did! 

x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ruby Roo - not going to but being so close to otd with spotting its so hard!


----------



## Kitten 80

Shelley


----------



## minycoed

Hi, OTD Friday 1st Oct
2nd time round (and last chance on NHS)
Not looking too hopeful but am staying positive...


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Good luck minycoed - why are you saying it isnt looking positive? you got any symptoms?


----------



## Jo82

Shelley...good luck if you do test. I would say stay away from early testing as things can change in 2 days and no may lose any pma you have left.

Still got brown spotting. Boobs no longer hurt. All signs that af is trying to make an appearance but the pesseries are holding her off. I guess at least we'll know tomorrow but just hate seeing a bfn xxx


----------



## msforty

hello everybody - so nice to read your posts - you know my pain and i know yours!  This 2 ww is a killer for your sanity.  
6 days since ET, and in bed with lots of cramping all day.  My test date is 3rd October, hope i last - feeling very low and teary today!!  
Not feeling positive, but trying to remain upbeat.

All the very best to ye all


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Jo82.... you testing tomorrow? x


----------



## Kitten 80

Msforty (((hugs)))


----------



## laurenelhall

Hi mrs frosty!

I too am on 6dpt! How many days old are your embi(s) Any other syptoms? I am not feeling much just bigger boobs but not tender (same as when af due) Bit of dizzyness and nausea though felt this throughout treatment and bit of pulling/twinges! 

Hope you can keep    up!

Lauren x


----------



## LizE

Hi
I had ET today. 2 on board. Could you add me to the list? I'm on IVF and test date is 8th Oct.
Thanks
LizE


----------



## Jo82

Shelley...yeah OTD is tomorrow for me xxx


----------



## MUFFY

End of Day 6 2ww!! No bloody symptons!!!  Im scared that come Friday 1st Oct- test day - my dream will yet again be over.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Jo82 said:


> Shelley...yeah OTD is tomorrow for me xxx


Ok cool - Good luck and keep us posted! x


----------



## msforty

Hi Lauren!

When is your test date?  3rd October?  sore boobs up until yesterday, less tender today with cramps for the last 15 hours..  nauseous on day 3, and dizziness on day 4 ater transfer...  transfered 3 embies- day 5 blastocysts...  had a few twinges and sharp pains throughout, but not many...

I'm with ya,  all the way - good luck and keep me posted

Msforty xo


----------



## Nattee

Squatternut bosh LOVE it! Im a big friends fan ruby roo. There isnt an episode i havent seen like a million times and as i struggled with my peeling technique earlier i was in fact tickling myself with the image of joey calling it that! 

I have never baked soooo much in one week. Ive eaten 24 huge raspberry and white choc cookies. A cheese cake of the same variety. Homemade pies, pot roasts, soup.... any thing to keep me busy. But being a very active fitness instructor and having stopped exercising full stop 10 days ago (i normally teach 8 classes a week after work!) this is not helping the bloating and increased waist band situation! No one will recognise me when i return. But i will happily grow in the name of bfp's!

Sweet night visions all. May you wake tomorrow and embark on your most positive day yet. Not long now


----------



## Blue sky

Mornin' ladies

Can all ladies who have a OTD of 1st Oct, tell me if you have any symptoms (mine have all now gone)!!

Kitten - if you're still constipated, get DH to get you some prune juice. It works a treat. Only have a glass though (in the morning)!

Welcome newcomers to the group and good luck to those testing today

Postive vibes to everyone!!


----------



## minycoed

Shelley - yes, some spotting, just like last time.  Think it's probably AF but I'm not giving up hope yet!
At least last time we knew we'd get another shot, but as we only get two on NHS I don't know what we'll do if it's another BFN.  Already saving the pennies just in case.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Morning all, 

Well, due to test thursday but have woken up to a full bleed today  I had 2 x et day3 could this mean im just loosing the one?   

Im in alot of pain and feeling very sick!

Thanks Shelley x


----------



## Blue sky

Awww Shelley, you're right, it may be just one or none at all. I know it's hard, but try not to panic.....you can take paracetamol to ease the pain.

Sending you a big hug   

MaisieCat - you've gone quiet recently, you okay?


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Im going to test today!! x


----------



## rjmett

Morning  

I had 2 day 3 embies transfered yesterday. OTD 12th Oct.

LizE - i think we're at same stage?! Although my test day seems to be a lot later than yours!

Good luck to all of those testers today!

Becca x


----------



## helana74

Hi Girls
Hope I can join this group.....I had 1 8 cell day 3 emby transferred at Hammersmith Hospital in London yesterday.

This is our 1st attempt at IVF, I am 36, DH is 34 and I have low AMH (6.4) and mild endometriosis.  I was on the short protocol and only had 3 follies that were a good size, 2 eggs collected and 1 fertilised.  The embryologist gave me hope and said that my 1 emby was "excellent" and the ET itself very smooth and painless.

I had acupuncture after the ET and then bed rest for the rest of the afternoon and have taken today off work today and plan to lie on the sofa for most of the day but really need to go back to work tomorrow.

Am so nervous - felt a bit sick this morning but that's possibly psychsomatic as surely you can't have any symptoms 1 day after ET  Had some weird "pulling" sensations in my tummy as well but knowing my luck its probably my endo.  xxH


----------



## minycoed

Hi Helena, welcome aboard!  I'll keep my fingers crossed for your emby - "excellent" is a good start.

Shelley - Good luck if you're testing today - but do test again Thurs even if no luck today.  There could still be one hanging on in there!  

Good luck to everyone else testing today too!!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Just did a test and it was negative







will retest thursday but theres nothing to hold onto!!


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

Shell   

Those that have had et good luck


----------



## Shelleylouise73

did you test early??


----------



## Kitten 80

I hope it changes for you shelley


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Its not as much as id usually get but alot more than spotting! Im in pain and feeling really sick!!    its just the one going and there's another ittle strong fighter still in there    

Yes im upset but it cant get any worse, will re-buy a test and re-test thursday.... 

x


----------



## IGWIN79

Sorry hun         will be thinking about you !! xx


----------



## Nattee

Morning all  

Shelley im sorry you are upset. Its only natural. But you do have something to hold on to. Lots people are telling you despite bleeds they still got a bfp. That and the fact tests are not 100% till af due date AND we have been told we are likely to get misleading readings because of  the meds in are system. I know you feel there is little to hold on to but little IS something. Its not over by a long shot!   

Good luck to all those just had et.  

Helana i only have the 1 on board, everyone else seems to have 2 or more! Very similar... Endometrisos, 1st ivf attempt. 4 follicles, 3 eggs collected, all fertilized. Only had the 1 x 8 cell 3 day embie put back. None on ice as the others didnt make it to blast. But you only need one good one right?! Embryologist said our little achiever was excellant, advanced. Very proud! 

LizE nd rjmett welcome on board. Let the count down begin and i hope its a positive 2 ww wait for you  

 for us all!

Anyone else testing 4th october?


----------



## Kitten 80

Hi Natee I had 2 put back as it was 2nd go    I had 2 grade 1 8 cells put back excellent quality


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Nattee - your right and if im losing one of them i certainly dont want to lose the other one :0) will buy another test today and hold out til thursdays test date!!

  there's a little miracel in there still! 

Good luck to all those testing today x


----------



## LizE

Thanks for the welcome
Becca (aka rjmett) yes we're at the same stage then. Sorry your test is later than mine. I was surprised by the date they gave me. It's 8th Oct to go in for a blood test or 10th if I pee on a stick. So I think the blood test can perhaps be done earlier, no doubt at a price!
I cannot believe how sore and swollen my boobs are. I can't sleep on my side anymore (and I was never big-chested!) I take it from other people's posts this is normal.
Does anyone know where I can find reliable info about what the embryo gradings mean? I have a Zita book whihc shows pictures, and explains the differences, but I don't understand how that translates into success/wellbeing etc.
Lx


----------



## Ginni

Morning ladies.

Shelley- have got everything super crossed for you.  Hope Thurdsay bring's you a BFP.   

AFM it's a BFN.  Not really sure what to do next.  Have'nt rung the clinic yet.  Think a holiday is definetly in order!!!

Good Luck to everyone else.  Your a super bunch of ladies who all deserve this so much

Ginni xx


----------



## M2M

*Ginni* I am so sorry.  Really hoped it would be good news for you this time. Thinking of you.


----------



## LizE

Oh Ginni! I'm so sorry. You must feel very lost. I don't know what to say, but big hugs.
Lx


----------



## Bambino77

Hi Girls

Sorry to gatecrash your thread...

Just wanted to say hang on in there to all those on their 2ww, it's frigging torture! My OTD is today. I've had a mare of a 24hours, but just wanted to try and re-assure Shelley a bit. 

As you know Shelley, I had loads of brown gunk and bleeding yesterday - still have! Haven't slept a wink all night! Went to get my bloods taken this morning so today is going to be torture until I get the call (and unfortunately im in work!).

Anyways, Shelley, the nurse said to me that the likelihood is since there was 2 embryos, they've probably both implanted, but after implantation, 1 of them has stopped growing and this is causing that part of my womb lining to shed and cause this bleeding. She said its very common and also the progesterone supplements can cause this and the pain that we're experiencing. 

I asked about chemical pregnancy and she said that's worst case scenario and not to think of that until the blood work comes back.

So, praying that for both of us, the bleeding is coming from 1 of the embryos, but the other 1 is still fighting on...

Hope this helps reassure you a wee bit Shelley? I'm thinking of you as I know how im feeling at the moment and its horrible. 

As you know, I done 2 tests yesterday and they were positive. I done another this morning first thing and i'd say that was the faintest line I got out of them all, if anything id have thought it wouldve been stronger. So, try not to worry too much about the negative result. I think if id tested a few days early id likely have got the same result as you...Hang on in there, it's not over yet....

Take care and good luck to everyone else waiting on results this week...
xxx


----------



## Ginni

Thanks ladies.  Have still got 2 in the freezer so fingers crossed I will be able to have them popped in sometime soon!

I really hope it's better news for all you ladies testing soon
xx


----------



## Nattee

Thats sounds extrememly promising kitten! I wish i had 2 i reeeeeally want twins! Ha! But thats just greedy when 1 would be nice! My hospital use the 1 embryo transfer policy. Said they were going to bend the rules for me and after egg collection, put 2 in to give me a better chance. They didnt think id even produce any eggs! But i was lucky on the highest dose of med i produced 3! On et day they said the one was so good they wouldnt take the risk of transfering 2 as one looked promising.

How are you feeling today I swear i keep getting period pain but no other signs its coming. But i hear people get it so im not stressed about it, would just prefer not to have it obviously! x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ginni - so sorry to hear your news   Just goes to show that it doesnt matter about symptoms or grades of embies etc does it! Just pot luck! How many funded goes do you get? and i dont blame you, get a holiday  

Not holding up much hope but going to stay strong for thursday as if there's still a fighter in there, i want it to be well.... x


----------



## Kitten 80

So Sorry Ginni   

See Shell there is a possibility   

Nattee I am feeling good again today so    that means its good everything about this tx is differant to last so thats were my pma is coming from


----------



## Nattee

Ginni im really sorry. I really respect you for coming on here and wishing others well. Not to be this time but your miracle awaits you. Id defo book that holiday, make sure you spoil yourself....   xxx


----------



## Ginni

Hi

Shelley- Were paying ourselves so no funding for us!! It seems really un-fair that people don't get this on the NHS. Keep up your PMA Thurdsay is nearly here and I'm looking forward to logging on and hearing your good news
xxx


----------



## Nattee

LixE... check out this link, scroll down you will see some info on grading embryos. I found this much easier to understand than Zitas explanation!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=87948.0

Hope it helps


----------



## Ruby Roo

Morning Girls,

Shelley - I had tears when reading your post...  I know it's hard but I really hope you stay positive and get that BFP. There's at least one little fighter in there, don't give up on it yet. A LOT can change in a couple of days, plus did you use your first wee of the day? The levels wouldn't be high enough this early to show up on an HPT if not. I've got all my fingers and toes crossed for you. We'll both be swinging from the chandeliers come Thursday morning, you'll see! x x x 

MsForty - hope your cramps ease up, snuggle down in your duvet and watch some feel good movies 

Congrats on being PUPO Lize, Rjmett and Helana - may the 2ww not drive you too cuckoo... 

Muffy - don't get too hung up on symptoms... EVERYBODY is different and there are plenty of people out there who have gone through it all symptom free and ended up with a  ! It's all down to how well your body can cope with it all.

Ha ha ha! Natee, good to have another Friends fanatic! When you talked about peeing technique I had visions of Monica, Joey and Chandler at the beach...! I too am struggling with lack of exercise... I used to run 2 or 3 times a week with DH but haven't since DR over a month ago (couldn't catch my breath, so gave up)  . My ever expanding waistline is a concern, and DH revels in making fun of it at bed time (in a nice way though!) We keep telling ourselves that it's gonna get a HECK of a lot bigger over the next 9 months, so we better get used to it  You're right, a BFP will make it all worth it!

So sorry Ginni! Sending you lots of   and we'll all be thinking of you today x x

Good luck for your call Bambino... must be torture!

We're still positive today, two days and counting...  
x x


----------



## rjmett

Ginni - sorry to hear your sad news  

Shelley - best of luck hun  

Bambino - good luck for the call today, it must feel like the worse wait yet!

Helana - another syncronised PUPO lady, it's nice to be at the same stage as others  

LizE -I'm worried that my boobs dont hurt   I'm scared it means im not getting enough of the wonderful cyclogest. Anyone else 'lucky' enough to not have sore boobs? I dont have the biggest pair in the world but was hoping for something lol!

I'm feeling very sick today and really off some foods. The thought of eating vegetable makes me feel like i'm gonna yak   and i do love my veg. The clinic recommends lots of fruit and veg to help with the old constipation but the only thing i feel like i want to eat is really salty savoury flavours... like crisps or super noodles! Hmm not the most healthiest of options eh! I'm blaming the hormones & trauma of the last few days  . Am on oestrogen tablets as well as the progesterone.
I wonder what my little embies are up to today   Hope they're doing what embies should be doing!

Becca


----------



## teresa b

Shelly    
xx


----------



## Ruby Roo

Shelley - did you test your first wee of the day? It won't mean anything this early if you didn't! Plus, did you use clearblue or something else? I think clearblue is the only one where you can test early anyway... the others are only accurate from day of your first missed period... which I'm assuming must be thursday??

x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Bambino77, Ruby Roo and anyone else ive missed, thank you sooooo much, means so much to me. Bambino - Let us know how you get on!! 

Feeling really really sick and in pain (very low down)

Just been to boots to get another 4 tests lol only cos they were 2 for 1 lol

Cant stop crying but







everyone is right and i still have a fighter in there!

x


----------



## Ruby Roo

somehow my last post went before the one I replied to Shelley...?

x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ruby Roo - I tested on 2nd wee of day (which was only 20 mins after first wee) I used a clear blue but from what the lady said in boots the one's i got (first response) test upto 6 days before af due

Wont be testing now until thrsday and    bleeding goes away!!!!!!!

x


----------



## teresa b

So sorry Ginni


----------



## Ruby Roo

Shelley - I'm still sure it has to be THE first bit of wee that comes out that you check...  and even so, those tests are only like 50% accurate that early if you're lucky (AND use the first wee!). Definitely not time to despair just yet. Our bodies have been through so much, it's only natural for them to want to throw a wobbly every now and then!

x x


----------



## Bambino77

Ginni - I'm so sorry to hear your news, when I typed my post earlier I think your one posted at the same time, so I didn't read yours until after I'd sent mine. Sending you huge hugs...

Becca - I don't have sore bb either, that worried me too, I do have semi big ones (that i hate!) but the nurse said this morning that not everyone gets this and i shouldnt worry. I've actually lost 9lbs since starting ICSI?!? I thought I'd put on a shed load of weight, but like you, not got much appetite, but when i do eat I want salty foods too...I never both with crisps, more of a chocolate gal, but defo at the mo, craving salt!

Shelley - sending you huge hugs too....that's exactly how I felt yesterday and couldnt stop crying. The other girls are right though, you prob did test too early, but I know the temptation is so strong to test. I've got everything crossed for you, please don't lose hope, its not over yet...

Take care everyone else too.
xx
P.S. This 2ww is worse than anything else in my entire life, this last day in particular waiting on the call, I think i'll throw up no matter what the outcome is!!


----------



## Jo82

Negative for us as well xxx


----------



## Nattee

jo82       Im really sorry you didnt get you bfp. Dont give up xxxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Sorry Jo 
I feel sick but when i eat i wont salt also wonder why


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Jo82 - So sorry for your news    its so hard!!!!! Im a wreck 2 days before otd and dreading confirmation of negative on thursday!    to you and dh x x


----------



## Ginni

So sorry Jo to hear your news. I feel your pain!!!! Sending you big hugs


----------



## Amz2006

So sorry Ginni & Jo       

Hope you other ladies are hanging in there....I know I am going nuts!! This is the longest wait EVER!!!

Hope to see some more BFP's soon         

xxx


----------



## teresa b

Jo82 So sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## Amz2006

Anyone coming in chat today for 2ww talk??


----------



## Blue sky

Ginny and Jo   
One day...
xxx


----------



## Jo82

Good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## Bambino77

Hi Girls

I feel awful typing this when so many haven't had the results we all want. I wanted to give those testing later this week some hope though....

Its confirmed - I am pregnant!!! I cannot believe im typing this, i thought this day would never come!!!! My levels were 113? Ive got a scan on 20th October....

I cant stop shaking, just want to get home and out of work!!! I honestly thought this day would never happen...
xxxxxx


----------



## Ruby Roo

Woohoo Bambino! No one will ever begrudge your BFP! ENjoy it, I'll be there on Thursday I hope!! CONGRATS!

x x


----------



## M2M

Big hugs coming your way Ginni and Jo   I'm thinking of you both.

HUGE congratulations to Bambino - such fab news. Really happy for you!


----------



## IGWIN79

Congrats Bambino on your BFP rubys right no one will begrude you your BFP


----------



## Shelleylouise73

CONGRATULATIONS BAMBINO


----------



## Magoogle

Congrats Bamino..  


Sorry to hearr your news Ginni and Jo....  

I'm going stir crazy on this 2ww, I've now got really bad period cramps in the lower part of my tummy and I havn't sopped crying all day, I assune its the drugs as I'm not normally an emotional wreck lol..Anyone getting bad period cramps? You would think I would have got used to it 4th time round but I don't think I ever will   .

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Amz2006

Congrats Bambino!!! So pleased for you!!!


----------



## Nattee

BAMBINO that is amazing fantastic news many congratulations. I actually had a happy sting in my eye reading your news. You shouldnt feel awful about sharing. You are living proof that it works and a reason for people not to give up. Enjoy every moment!            xxx


----------



## Blue sky

Muffy - ditto, I am symptom free and have been for the past 6 days... it could be good sign. At least af hasn't reared her head! Are you on any drugs? I'm on cyclogest.


WOW Bambino, you did it. Well done you. That is amaaaaaaaaaaaazing news and gives me hope.

These last few days of the 2ww are driving me mad. Woke up 3-5am this morning with all sorts going on in my head.

Please everyone do not test early, it is not worth the heartache.

xxx


----------



## Ginni

Congratulations Bambino that is fantastic news!!!!!


----------



## MUFFY

Blue Sky - Im on crininone gel - past 2 attempts on cyclogest.
I havent really had any symptoms today - felt preety depressed though- PMT maybe? - i guess im preparing my self for worst - BAMBINO - WOW!!!!!!!!! See - you give my hope that one day - it may happen to me

Well - its not over quite yet!


----------



## Blue sky

It's so hard isn't it to know what is the drugs and what is just natural. Muffy, I think your OTD is one day after me (mine is this Friday). All my symptoms have disappeared so I have no idea what to think!

Magoogle, chin up, sending you a big hug


----------



## lharris_01

Hi everyone,
I have been directed to this thread as i am on day 6 of 2ww. 
My symptoms are stomach pain sometimes in ovary area and also in the middle.  I have sore breasts but i assume this if from the drugs.  Today i experience shooting pains from the front through to my back and for a few hours this afternoon i had back pain (on the right). Oh yes, and dizzy spells lasting a fraction of a second??
I am taking cyclogest and gestone injections.
I am trying to stay calm but i actually going crazy and my test isnt due until the 8th!!!
If i can (and the result will be viable) i would like to test a day or so before my hospital appointment, i read somewhere that you should be ok to test from day 10 onwards.... is this correct??
It really is nice to be able to chat to other women in the same situation!!   
Leanne cxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I feel sick as a dog  and tiered (.)y(.) hurt belly swollen    these are my symptoms    oh and a warm lower back


----------



## Angela 3012

Hi Everyone ,,how r u all doing   ,, I'm 7 day post FET my test date is 4th oct


----------



## MUFFY

My test date is Friday too.  This s my 3rd time in this sitution with IVF + 6 TIMES WITH IUI you think i woul be a pro at this by now.
Its so hard - only my husband - his parents and best friend know - im finding all the aprehension really tough.  Just ate a big bowl of pretzals/nuts/ and bombay mix - made me feel a bit better.
My little doggie helps me too.


----------



## Blue sky

Welcome Lharris!! Welcome Angela

The pains you described are exactly how I felt on day 6 (although now they have vanished). I think it is completely normal to have those symptoms as many women have also commented on having big/painful boobies, shooting pains and cramps during the 2ww.

Now about testing early. Let me tell you, do not test early. It is not worth it. A day can make all the difference and you will end up punishing yourself. You have been warned  

Kitten, sorry to hear you are feeling rough. if you're still constipated, send dh out to get prune juice but only take it in the morning!!!!

All the best to everyone
xxx


----------



## Nattee

Hi Angela im testing on 4th Oct too. Not sure if you know but 4th oct is a very lucky day   How are you coping?  x

Hi lharris and welcome to crazy town! Not sure about testing but i do know that apparenlty because of meds the result can be misleading till a few days after test date, so i am not testing. I dont think i could bring myself to anyway! As for all your symptons them it appears anything can happen and it does! Try not to worry, welcome the wierd and be positive about everything you feel. Its either drugs or a embie getting cosy.  

Evening to everyone else. Come on now keep the positive engery flowing pleeeeease!   

Thinking of those who were unlucky today xxxxx


----------



## MUFFY

anyone reccomend any good books?


----------



## Nattee

TWILIGHT! Plus the new moon, eclipse and breaking dawn. If you havent read them i assure you once you start you wont put them down muffy!


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi all,  I'm back!

I was feeling really 'down' and 'teary' when I got home from work yesterday and just went up to bed and slept most of the afternoon.  Felt better this morning, if slightly weird, after dreaming about being heavily pg   !  Went to the allotment for a potter-around this afternoon with my Dad and have now finally got around to catching up with all (10 pages OMG!) of the news on here.  Phew - and what a rollercoaster it's been!  Feeling a bit 'teary' again now after all the happy and sad news.  

  to Bambino.  

and great big cuddly   from me and and my fluffy cuddlemonster, Maisie the cat, for Ginni & Jo.  I am SO sorry.  I just don't know what else to say.

And as for Shelley - you poor love - I really feel for you and am just    that Thursday will bring some good news for you.    and   .

Bluesky - Thanks for noticing that I'd gone quiet   .  You wanted to know about 1 Oct tester's symptoms, as yours have all gone - Well, I've still got the sore (and bigger) boobs, but everything else is changing.  I've felt very constipated, then had massive 'evcuations' (TMI sorry) within 24 hours with tummy aches to go with it (could be the stress as I'm prone to IBS type symptoms when stressed and just before AF).  As I mentioned above, I've been feeling rather 'down', and a couple of hours ago I had some horrible really 'AF feeling' pains, which prompted me to retire to the sofa with the laptop, 5 Brazils, 2 biscuits and a glass of pineapple juice!  I have not moved since (apart from my arms & fingers to eat, drink & type)!  I do not plan to allow AF to arrive   .  I think the pains have stopped now, but I'm still a bit fearful of visiting the throne.  (Have braved it once this p.m. with no sign, but need to go again and don't want to   .)

My emotions are now all over the place (as if they weren't before) - I've even been feeling scared of being pg - I think it was the dream that did that.

Enough about me!

So much has gone on I can't mention everyone, but I do want to welcome all the newbies including MUFFY especially as you also share my OTD on Friday.

  and    for everyone and extra    too as I think we all need them sometimes during this 2ww, regardless of whats going on (I know I needed lots yesterday).

A-M
xx


----------



## Angela 3012

Hi Nattee,,,Lets hope it is a lucky day!!   
I feeling great today no pains now,,and i was thinking about testing till i read this 
**this is what happens in a 3dt : 
1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT 

=========== 

**this is what happens in a 5dt : 
-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely implanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on 

lulu72 sent me it and i'm now gonna wait till OTD xxxx


----------



## MaisieCat

Angela,

Just read your post - how interesting (and I'm not even on IVF, only IUI)!
I can now see exactly why my wait from insem to OTD is so long.  I've obviously got the bit where the spermie finds the egg and dives on in to add onto the front of that lot - lets just hope one of them made it!    

That info. could do with being put somewhere where everyone can easily refer back to it.  Very very useful for tempted potential early testers!

Thank you.

A-M
xx


----------



## Nattee

Yes thats great info Angela. I have been keeping a daily eye on what my embie will be doing by using this...

http://visembryo.com/baby/index.html

Its goes by days post ovulation so obviously egg collection day for us... ties in perfectly with the info you have posted. I heard it was a good thing to 'visualise' whats happening, can have positive effects. So every morning i look at visembryo and check out what my lilttle achiever will be doing today!

Welcome back masiecat. Sorry you have been feeling low. I read Bambinos diary today after hearing the great news and she had af sypmtons and bleeding so please try not to let it get the better of you. I know its hard. I keep having mild af pains but from everything i read on here... it means nothing. Fight back with some   

/links


----------



## Shelleylouise73

MaisieCat - have you been having bleeding too? Im due to test on thursday and had spotting yesterday and today af appreared (what i think is af anyway) been so upset all day!!! x


----------



## Flowerbomb

Hi!

I'm a newbie to this site, just spent an hour reading through this thread - really interesting to read about SO many people in the same situation! So, I'm currently on my 2ww, details below

Test date: 7th Oct (12 days after double Blastocyst transfer)
Treatment: IVF with ICSI
Histroy: 1st IVF - BFN, 2nd IVF with ICSI - BFP but mc

Question: I have read people who have tested day 10 or day 12 after Blastocyst transfer - now I'm not sure which to do! Think I may just stick out to day 12! 

Any advice, opinions welcomed!


----------



## teresa b

Congrats Bambino so happy for you   

So sorry to those who got bfn   

For those of us still waiting to test    we all get bfp

xxx


----------



## Nattee

Hi flowerbomb and welcome  I had a 3dt so not 100% about testing time for you BUT i was hoping to do blast and it would have been 2 days after hence 12 day wait. If unsure wait till day 12 and save your self the anguish!

Hope you're feeling well on it.   and   for your BFP!!! xx


----------



## Flowerbomb

Thanks Nattee, going to take your advice and stick to 12 days. did 2 days early last time and got BFP but BFN 5 days later  

Good luck for the 4th!


----------



## MUFFY

Hi Maisecat
So its me, you and bluesky for the 1st!
Lets send each other good vibes!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and keep fingers crossed


----------



## Kitten 80

Im on 2nd


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi MUFFY,

Yes there'll be 3 of us, pee-sticks in hand at the crack of dawn no doubt!  

   
   
xxx

Nattie,
Thanks so much for the kind thoughts and   .  I am feeling a bit better now.   .

Shelley,
I haven't had any bleeding or spotting even, but I really have been expecting some.  The pains I had this afternoon were so so like what I normally get just before AF.  I suppose I should really think myself lucky.  I read about your symptoms when I was feeling really c**p earlier this afternoon, and I felt so upset for you.  I sincerely hope it's some kind of cruel 'blip' and that you'll have a pleasant surprise on Thursday.  More big fat     and    for you, I think - oh, and a furry cat cuddle from the real Maisie - (that always helps me)    and some    for good measure.

Kitten,
Mustn't forget you just one day behind us.    and    for you too.

A-M
xx


----------



## ally1075

Hi....I'm always Reading the posts on this website but have never joined in. I'm currently on 2ww after 3day fet, due to test on 6th oct. 

Me....4 years ttc naturally, ended up having tubes removed in April this year after our 1st failed Ivf attempt in dec/jan.

V nervous & not feeling + at all. No symptoms as of yet apart from lower backache. Thinking of testing from Friday (9dpt).


----------



## MaisieCat

Morning all,

I don't normally post at this time of day, but have woken up to a pinky 'wipe' with a little red clot and am too worried to go to work or sleep or anything.  Came on here thinking it might help, but just don't know whether thinking about it all is a good thing.  I've already had a bit of a   before DH went to work, then again when had texted me love from the train.  Oh b****r nearly started myself off again.

Looks like I'm joining you, Shelly.

I don't want to ignore you ally, so 'welcome', and best of luck   .

  and    for everyone else.

A-M
xx


----------



## sabah m

Maisiecat ring your clinic, if the bleeding is not from the womb it is nothing to worry about xxx


----------



## MaisieCat

Just rang the clinic and, as I suspected, they said there was nothing I or they could do, just to wait until Friday and test.  Fairly sympathetic, but that was it.  I suppose they did tell me not to feel guilty for not going to work (they can't sign me off sick as it's private tx).

A-M
xx


----------



## sabah m

Oh honey, feel for you, really hope its nothing to worry about and it stops immediately     As for sick note, I got 5 weeks off in total as had cyst aspiration prior to last treatment, and private clinic signed me off for all of it.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Maisiecat - Firstly, how heavy is your bleeding? or you only spotting? I really dont thik you have anything to worrry about just yet! Whens test date for you again?    This is my first tx so its been a right kick in the teeth for me!!    you get no more bleeding and you get your BFP!!! Stay o here and PM me if you want to 

The nurse called me today to see how im feeling (better thankfully) she sai its the drugs that caused me so much of a heavy ans painful bleed. I was also suprised she sais id only have to wait 3 months to start next tx if tomoorrows test is a BFN! (thats to let me body go back to normal)

So yes im feeling a little more human today and for some reason have loads of    Although not nice to go through, this def makes you stronger :0)

  those testing today get BFP!! X


----------



## MaisieCat

Thanks for the kind words and    sabah.  I just can't see it stopping unfortunately, given the AF type pains I had yesterday and the upset tum that I nearly always get just before AF.  I know I should stop being so negative, but it's a big cloud that's hanging over my head and it's going to take a lot to blow it away   .

I didn't realise private clinics could sign you off sick.  Mine didn't offer, but I suppose it's only AF really - I should hardly expect to be signed off for it.  And of course you can self-certify for a while anyhow.

A-M
xx


----------



## MaisieCat

Shelley,

Saw your kind post just as I clicked 'post'.

It isn't heavy.  It was a pink 'wipe' with a clot of blood in it.  I'm due to test on Friday.  Thank you so much for being so supportive.  I know you are having a hard time too.  I'm pleased to hear that you are feeling more positive.  I really hope that I can bounce back that quickly if the worst comes.


A-M
xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Maisiecat - awww it sounds like you'll be just fine! I wouldnt worry! Im still trying to keep PMA as the nirse said theres still a 50/50 chance i could be pg and this bleed is from the drugs and could be just the 1 embie going.    and that i could still have 1 little fighter in there! And if it is negative, i only have o wait 3 months beofre i start tx again which will be dec or jan so not long!

Chin up and just 2 more sleeps until you get BFP! :0)

X


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning peeps

masiecat I wouldnt worry hon it was only a spot    you will be fine 

Hope you are all ok 

Shell glad you sound    again didnt like it when you were down


----------



## MaisieCat

Thanks Shelley,  I am feeling a little better after all the support I've had on here and other threads.  Big black cloud has almost been blown away.

 for your little fighter!  50/50 sounds like pretty good odds to me.

A-M
xx

Kitten - Just saw your post too.  Thanks   .  One more 'puff' and the black cloud will be gone   .


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Maisiecat - Good, its tough but we will get there!


----------



## Kitten 80

I should really change that its 2 puffs really


----------



## MaisieCat

Thanks Kitten   .  Cloud now officially gone!


----------



## Amz2006

Morning Ladies...

I am starting to worry....Had some pink/brown when I wiped today...I see Maisiecat you had something similar...Im terrified its all going to be over   

xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Amz2006 Please dont worry just yet - otd will be here very soon, please please please stay positive! You will be just fine..... the hospital will prob tel you you/they cant do anything until otd!

I have full bleeding and trying to also remain positive for tomorrow :0)


----------



## MrsMossy

Im new to this thread, I had my et yesterday morning. I had 2 blastocyst put back. My OTD is 9/10/10. Fingers crossed and good luck. X


----------



## Jo82

Shelley...so sorry you are bleeding. Still wishing you luck for testing.

As for sick notes...from April private clinics can no longer sign you off because they have changed to
Fitness to work notes. You should see your gp if you need one...the clinic can write a reccomendation to your gp  xxx


----------



## Clarabel*

Hi ladies, 


Sorry been awol but can't log-in from work and just too exhausted in the evening. Working from home today tho, so having a good old catch up, whilst no one is looking   .

Loads of newbies since I was last here so WELCOME to you all and very best of luck for   weeks of your life!
Maisie, Shelley, Amz, so sorry to hear about the spotting but glad to see you're trying to keep    . Not long now   

Can't believe OTD is almost here for me, just one sleep to go, YAY!

Good luck to everyone testing today or in the coming days, sending tons of    and   your way xxxxxx


----------



## LizE

Feeling low today, need to find some pma
Nattee - thanks for web link on embryo grading
Becca - wasn't expecting to ever say this to anyone, but sorry that you don't have sore bb's and that it's worrying you! I'm sure we all have variant symptoms.
Jo82 - really sorry about your BFN
Leanne - we have teh same test date - Oct 8th. Is yours blood test version or pee stick?
Muffy - assume you're after good books to take your mind off 2WW, rather than information books? I'm swearing by Alexander McCall Smith at the moment (No. 1 Ladies Detective Agency, 44 Scotland Street & Sunday Philosophers Club series') They're so tame, whizz through them quickly, no angst etc etc.
Bambino - many congratulations.
MaisieCat - hope the bleeding stops. I get upset tummy around AF too, and from stress-related IBS. You know that upset tummy could be anxiousness therefore, not necessarily AF. Any tips for controlling the stress that leads to it though? I find all the deep breathing that everyone recommends just sends my heart-rate up and still sends 'bad signals' to tummy. Wish I could control that, keep feeling it's bad for embies. PMA for you!
Nattee and Angela thanks for the info to help with positive visualisation. Shall definitely follow those.
Mrs Mossy - so pleased to see you move into this string too!
xx


----------



## Clarabel*

Loads of          for you Liz xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

LizE -


----------



## LizE

Thank you!  It is strangely reassuring knowing that we're all thinkign of one another isn't it?
xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Clarabel* Good luck for your otd tomorrow and be sure to log on and confirm to us you have your BFP!!!  

Maisie & Amz - We will be fine and again we will soon get our BFPs! Its not always going to happen for us right away but it will happen!

LizE - Yes and its always good to know there's people we can talk to that is going / has gone through same as us!!


----------



## Blue sky

MasieCat I have just logged on as am work so sorry for not getting back to you. I am so so so sorry to hear your news. I have just been to the loo and seen browny stuff so I think af may be on its way too for me..........crap, crap, crap. Please please let it be positive for us all on Friday.  

Shelleylouise, let's not loose hope yet. We all must wait until OTD for our results.

One lady put this site that she had a full blown period and still got a BFP so there is definitely hope for us!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

for us all!


----------



## Kitten 80

Liz


----------



## MUFFY

I had some weird browny white paste discharge last night - and this morning a bit of pink - AF on way I presume.
Maisecat and Bluesky I know you are both in same boat - gutting isnt it!  Im thinking of doing a pregnancy test this evening...
Im at work now - feel like crying and putting myself in a hole.  I feel such a failure.


----------



## Blue sky

Oh Muffy, I know what you mean. I feel so sad at the moment. It is so hard being at work and trying to fight away tears
xxx


----------



## Bambino77

Hi Girls

Thankyou all for your lovely messages yesterday, you're all a great bunch.

Please please don't give up to those still to test. It was me that posted yesterday that I had bleeding and cramping and got a BFP (still in shock and cant believe im typing that!). My levels were 113 which they said is good at this stage. 

I still have bleeding today - thats 3 days in a row and enough to fill a san towel (sorry TMI), so just wanted to give you all some hope.

I am obv still worried sick until I get my scan (20th October), but hospital said its normal.....so for those of you bleeding, its defo defo not over until OTD and test proves otherwise....

Good luck to you all, thinking of you...
xxx


----------



## Blue sky

Bambino - thank you so much for your kind words. It makes me feel a bit better.. Did you have one or two transferred??


----------



## Shelleylouise73

So your bleeding more than me? i am changing towel often but not enough to fill a sanitary towel! There is still hope for tomorrows test :0) thnks so much for sharing your story!! Not half as much pain today so thats a good thing! Did you get pain? Your scan will be great   

x x


----------



## Bambino77

Believe me girls, I know the torture you're going through, the wait is the worst bit!! It's awful, but hang on in there, you're strong, you've got through this so far, so not long to go....

I had 2 blasts transferred back - 1 A/B and 1 B/C...

I have a LOT of pain Shelley. I've been trying not to take painkillers but had to give in this morning. I'm sitting in work with shooting pains up my back passage (nice!) and lots of back cramp, just like AF. But they reassured me this is normal?! Just a shame noone warns you that this may happen and we all end up worried out of our boxes!!

I'm keeping everything crossed for you all, can't wait to read you're good news    

Hang in there all of you, you can do it! Remember, you need to keep believing and fighting for those wee embies. Do not give up hope, it's not over....Yes, I'm bleeding but I need to keep believing that it is going to work out all ok...
Take care
xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

You must be so chuffed.... if i get BFP tomorrow, i will be so shocked and happy! As i say, atleast if it is a negative, ive been prepared for it 

Your story really helps people like me and really    the news tomorrrow is as positive as you have  Thank you again so much!!

x


----------



## Kitten 80

See why dont they give you a hand pack saying that things like back ache and bleeding is normal we drive ourselves made with worry


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Atleast i know for next time a lol x


----------



## Kitten 80

True but look how insane i am this is my 2nd go lol


----------



## rjmett

Oh ladies this must not be a good day for us and our PMA - I'm feeling very miserable today, i dont know what is wrong with me!!  

LizE - some of the ladies on my cycle budy thread reported feeling down around this time due to the HCG trigger leaving our systems. Since we're both at the sameish stage, maybe it is that?!

Sorry to hear about the bleeding & spotting. I dont want to give false hope but so so many ladies bleed during pg or bleed & get that BFP. I read that the embryo secrets enzymes to break down the lining to create 'blood pools'. These pools make more blood vessels grow to further strengthen the lining. Sometimes you can loose a little blood. Hopefully this is what is happening  

Come on ladies, chins up please, i'm relying on you all to keep the PMA going


----------



## Shelleylouise73

lol kitten i know - i'll prob be the same!


----------



## Kitten 80

The closer otd is the more i hate having a wee lol


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thats what i was like lol scared to look in the loo or on the toilet paper - i have used sooooo much loo roll last week, dh asked what i had done with it all lol


----------



## Kitten 80

Well so far so good but i need a pee now lol


----------



## Ruby Roo

Sorry to hear all the negative vibes on here today. Sending everyone a triple dose of                                           


I'm almost don't want to admit this... but I tested early this morning (I knew I wouldn't make my blood test tomorrow because the car's not too reliable at the mo) and it was a   ... clear as day! However, when I phoned Bourn to tell them I couldn't make my blood test tomorrow they said to POAS on Monday and let them know.... does that mean I shouldn't put too much faith in today's test? I didn't admit to the nurse I tested early so didn't ask her!


Again, really sorry to hear everyone's bad news     


x x


----------



## Blue sky

RubyRoo, Shelley, Meme28 and Butsy sending you all the very best and positive energy for OTD tomorrow!



Please please let it be good news!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Blue sky

Oooh Ruby just seen your message, that is fantastic news for you. It all looks positive so I would try the HPT again tomorrow to check!

xxx

PS have you had any bleeding at all?


----------



## Ruby Roo

thanks..    but don't want to get my hopes up too much as it was supposed to be blood test tomorrow, not pee test...


No bleeding, and very mild cramps only today (but could be trapped wind....    )


x x


----------



## Blue sky

that's strange, my OTD is Friday at the hospital and it is just a wee test (not a blood one)....


----------



## Blue sky

It all seems very positive though Ruby, wishing you all the very best for tomorrow!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Ruby Roo - Thats great news!!!!! Congrats!!!!!    x x x

Good luck to all testing tomorrow with me x x


----------



## Amz2006

Well done Ruby Roo sounds like amazing news!! Do another test if you want to put your mind at rest but I think you should be pleased with your BFP!!! 

xxx


----------



## Ruby Roo

Shelley    I know it will all be fine for you... sorry I didn't wait for tomorrow.. but we couldn't take it any longer!!  for tomorrow x x x

Thanks Amz... after all you talked me into it!!! 

x x


----------



## M2M

Ooh *Ruby Roo* what brilliant news! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## IGWIN79

Rubyroo, its a big fat positive ,Congrats hun , your preggers lol


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Yes Ruby Roo - your naughty for taking it 1 day before our otd!!! lol but great news!!! :0)    was you bleeding again? or just spotting?? sorry ind is everywhere!

To be honest, not got much hope for tomorrow but will talk away to that strong embie tonight just incase lol

  for all those testing we get a BFP!!!! X


----------



## Ruby Roo

DH has just got home.. that last comment about me being preggers will put a smile on his face!

Keep talking to them Shelly, have faith that they're still clinging on in there. I'll be thinking of you first thing, but probably won't be able to get online til I get home from work Best of luck, I REALLY mean that x x x  

Thanks Sweetchilli, M2M and BlueSky... we still don't want to believe it just yet, but we're both beaming with the possibility right now!

x x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Re-test tomorrow too just to put your mind at rest  

Will inform everyone in morning of news x x


----------



## IGWIN79

Ruby ,we are the same , happy at the thought we are pregger, but not wanting to get to happy 
but you have your BFP hun so enjoy   

shelly and everyone else testing tomorrow , good luck , i will be on to see anynews


----------



## Nattee

Hi everyone  

RUBY ROO CONGRATS! Great news you got your BFP! If only we could drink to celebrate!

Hi to the newbies 

Good luck to all those testing tomorrow. Its the last hurdle now, last little stint so keep up the pma for just one more night you can do it      

Thoughts are with those feeling low today   If there was an actual roller coaster that made you feel like this i would not get on it! Hopefully you can keep reminding yourselves of the positive stories of people spotting, bleeding or having af sypmtons and still getting that BFP! Keep focusing on a dream becoming reality on OTD! I know its hard. Im having af pains on and off, have been for days but i will NOT give in!


----------



## teresa b

Hi Girls

Having strange feelin day today. Twinges in my tummy this morning, back ache, hot and felt a little sick....... God I hate these syptoms cause you never know what's good or bad!!!!

Shelly -   Hang on in there hun 50/50 is still a pretty good chance    

Maisiecat - Stay    from some of the posts on here sounds like it good possibly be normal


----------



## Shelleylouise73

teresa - whens your otd? do not symptom spot!!!! it makes you   

x


----------



## teresa b

Hi shelly

Otd isn't until 10th Oct so got a while to go yet    So what's good and what's not shouldn't we be getting any syptoms ?

Stay strong hun and hopefully your otd will bring you happy news     

xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Theres no good or bad..... everyone's body is different and they bad symptoms for me may not be bad for you etc so everyone's different and the progesterone also gives us pg and af symptoms so we dont know whats good or bad! Also with that i think our minds play tricks on us too! All you can do is stay focused, positive and DO NOT TEST EARLY!! Wish i had listend to all those who had been through it before when they was telling me but it gets the better of us!!


----------



## minycoed

Good luck to all of you testing tomorrow.
Keep up the PMA    

Don't panic to all of us with symptoms - as everyone says they could mean anything...


----------



## MaisieCat

OMG, such a lot has happened today since I put the laptop away earlier.

I can truly sympathise with all of you that suddenly seem to be going through exactly what I did this morning.  I couldn't believe it when I read about all that spotting.  They say that ladies synchronise, but this is taking it too far!   for all of you.

I had a really sudden full 'gush' of bleeding just before 5 p.m.  Felt it come and had to rush to the loo (sorry if TMI, but I'm sure you are all quite used to it by now).  I know there are stories of people that bleed into pregnancy, but I just can't see that that could be the case for me.  It's only IUI I've had, so not so different from a natural try really and, if this had happened to me any other month, I would not have bothered with a test.

All I can do is think of all of you others that have been through it so many more times than I have - I can't imagine the pain gets any better each time around.

Sorry to be on such a 'downer'.

Going to have to go now - I think my sister has just arrived at the front door and I am still in bed!

A-M
xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Maisiecat - so sorry to hear your bleed and hope it stops for you... Please stay    until your otd which isnt long now! 

x


----------



## teresa b

Awhh Thanks shelly

This 2ww is horrid isn't it........

I can't remember what syptoms I had last time cause it was 2yrs ago and had a lot going on. I'm a true believer in faith and I think cause we were in such a bad place last time that's the reason it didn't work. My fiance had kidney failure when we tried last time and we wanted it more than anything because it was a nice positive thing to grab hold of but to be honest it wasn't good timing and I do believe that had a lot to do with it not working. He had a kidney/pancreas transplant just before xmas last year which was the best present anyone could ever give him cause now he is a new man so just    that this is our time now we are in a much better place   

So is your otd tomorrow ? I really hope the bleeding turns out to be nothing and you get your dream   

  xx


----------



## teresa b

Awhh maisiecat sorry to hear your news and    it stops for u xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

teresa - I also am a believer in things happen for a reason and our time WILL come and we WILL get our BFPs. Well ytou and your dh have been through it and glad everything worked out for you both!!!

  BFPs for us all :0)


----------



## Shelleylouise73

teresa - yes tomorrow is test day for me! very nervous but am prepared for worse case!! x


----------



## MaisieCat

Thanks Shelley,
You are all so kind and thoughtful despite what you are all going through yourselves.  I know you said stay   , but I am pretty much prepared for a BFN. 

Sis has arrived too (and gone down to make a cup of tea).

  for you all.

A-M
xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Maisiecat - yes its hard to stay    and i know it is - the thing is its so hard to know how someone's feeling if they havent been through it - i seriously wouldnt wish failed tx on anyone! We will be just fine x x

Send me a PM if you want to x x


----------



## teresa b

Shelly as Maisiecat said you are a very kind thoughtful person and I wish you all the very best for 2morra   
 xx

Maisiecat try to stay strong I know it terrible hard but as Shelly we will all get our well derserved BFP at some point.....I wish I could wave a magic wand and make it happen for us all xxx


----------



## Kitten 80

I also have had pink on tissue when i went to the loo trying to stay positive but all i can do is rest up


----------



## LouLou28

Hi Ladies,

I have been reading and following you all in the 2ww with me as I test this Friday and this link has helped me so much with keeping the  and just being with people that relate to all your going through incl symptoms which is the hardest thing ever at the moment!

Big   to all the BFN's and thinking of you.

 to all the BFP's it's so nice to hear good news and that all the tx can work eventually  

Shelley and Maisiecat I am   for you both as in the same place had brown bleeding all day yesterday and now going abit redder not too heavy but feel like so close yet so far   trying not to be beaten but so low and can't stop crying this is horrible also feel like failed my DH as well we so thought this could happen for us! 

Sorry not over til Friday I know -    for all testers this wk

Lots of Love
Lxox


----------



## teresa b

Kitten & LouLou  rest up and try to remain   

  xx


----------



## Blue sky

awww no, my bleeding has got heavier and is now going from brown to reddy colour  
 there is still a glimmer of hope...


----------



## sueandles

hi ladies sorry to gatecrash but i just wanted to wish you all good luck and to tell you about my experiance in the 2ww it was my 4th tx attempt i had ivf with donor eggs 6dpt i had the most awful af pains and blood when i wiped so 7dpt i did a test    and it was a BFP i continued to bleed on and off for 4 months and im glad to say my little girl is now 6 months old.
i guess what im trying to tell you all is that even if you get bleeding it doesnt always mean tx has failed. and believe my af pains are common with bfps as well i had worse af pains with my bfp than i did with my bfns love and luck to you allxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Thats how i feel that i have failed him


----------



## teresa b

Bluesky stay   

Sueandles thanks for sharing your inspiring story wiv us I'm sure it will help us all remain hopeful xx


----------



## LouLou28

Oh I know Kitten it's so hard as we feel terrible but they feel it too which sometimes gets put aside love em they are going through just as much! 

Sueandles thank you for sharing your story that's what makes the OTD worth testing for still when you hear lovely stories like yours  

BlueSky - thinking of u babes I know exactly how you feel and if wanna chat PM me please

Lots of   and   for eachother! One day has to belong to us!

Lxox


----------



## Amz2006

Oh ladies...Its not a very happy place on here today   

Lots of us seem to be spotting..   Its all ok and we can get our BFP's   

xx


----------



## M2M

So sorry that so many ladies on here today are worried.   I really hope it's a   for everyone still left to test! I have been a complete nervous wreck this 2WW. I managed to hold it together all day at work today, during the drive home, and then as soon as I went up to the bedroom with DP so we could change out of our work clothes I just crumpled and burst into tears.   I can't even describe how much I want that positive result. I am sure we're all feeling the same way at the moment. Sending lots of love to you all.


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes we will and say bog off to af.


----------



## Amz2006

Anyone watching Hollyoaks?? OMG I am crying...  

M2M I think we test on the same day         

xxx


----------



## Blue sky

Go away af, say no to af, no to af, go away af

Sueandles THANK YOU so much for sharing your story. I needed a pick me a up and now feel comforted to hear your story. There is still hope for us, our journey is not over. Ladies, we will get there!  

Thank you to everyone, including Teresa and LouLou, I know you are going through a lot right now too and it is so hard to stay strong.

xxx


----------



## M2M

We do Amz... fingers crossed Sunday is a good day!     I'm actually meant to test on Monday but don't want to do it before work, for obvious reasons, and as you'll see from my signature my 2WW has been VERY long (my clinic nurses are sadists!!!) so Sunday will definitely give me an accurate result (in fact I could've probably got an accurate result today).


----------



## Amz2006

M2M That is a long time!! Have you not been tempted to test early? x


----------



## M2M

I tested at 4dp5dt and 6dp5dt and both were BFNs. It was so devastating that I decided I couldn't possibly test again until I was sure I'd get an accurate result. I probably would've tested some time this week had I not been at work but I can't handle going in immediately after a BFN...


----------



## butsy

hello ladies,

don't give up hope!!  No spotting for me, but doesn't mean anything.  In fact I have no symptoms whatsoever, which could be worrying too!  OTD tomorrow - don't think I'll sleep too well tonight.

sending you all positive, sticky vibes....      

b x


----------



## MUFFY

After my gunk deposit last night and pink staining today - i decided that on my way home from work I would get a test - just got home and its quite clearly a BFP!!! But Ive tested early (2 days) and Ive got bleeding! I dont know what to think....Is this the real thing or a chemical pregnancy - We've been trying for 15 years!


----------



## Kitten 80

You no what i think its because the way they are conceived you dont here many women that conceive natraly with this trouble


----------



## teresa b

Butsy I haven't had to many syptoms either well none that have felt bad enough to be an actual syptom so possibly my mind playing tricks on me, I have got sore boobies and had the odd tiny twinge in my tummy.
My otd isn't until the 10th which seems like an lifetime away......   I hope to read on here that you got BFP 2morra 
xx


----------



## teresa b

Muffy I really hope it is a defo BFP


----------



## IGWIN79

Muffy , are you bleeding really heavy  , but as people have said  already there are alot of women out there that have a bleed , and go on to have a good preg , hang in there and go and see your doc , but you have your BFP    
if you had two put back , its very commen for people who are carrying twins to have a few good bleeds , so there is hope hun 
I would def go and see your doc , have you still to continue with your pesseries ??


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Evening ladies, 

Well firstly NAUGHTY NAUGHTY Muffy for testing early!!! but    you will get a BFP confirmation on otd. (whispering) **Congrats**

Well well girls - whats been going on whys everyone spotting or bleeding    for us all its a positive sign     

GOOD LUCK TO THOSE (ALONG WITH MYSELF) TESTING TOMORROW! was saying to dh earlier that i would be sooooooo excited right now if i wasnt bleeding) Def wouldnt be able to sleep tonight then!! Please keep us all posted and we are all here for each other! 

x x x


----------



## MUFFY

Not heavily bleeding - light pink stains so far - and gunky brown pasty stuff last night...


----------



## teresa b

good luck for everyone testing tomorrow


----------



## IGWIN79

I think that i read on here before that brown stuff is old blood so could be left over from inplantation 
try and enjoy your BFP hun , i had a chemical and i was in alot i mean alot of pain , with very heavy AF  had to go to A&E as i was that bad . so i dont think its that


----------



## M2M

Good luck ladies if you're testing tomorrow.     I hope to log on and see lots of lovely shiny BFPs.   

I hope those of you experiencing bleeding/spotting are okay and that it goes away soon.     

Big hugs to you all. Not long to go now.


----------



## helana74

Evening Ladies

This thread is so, so busy I don't really know where to start!  

Muffy - I would definately re test again on your OTD and maybe check with your clinic/GP tomorrow but so far so good I think.

TeresaB - My OTD is the 10th as well, it does seem a long, long way but hope it comes round for us really soon,  My boobs are very sore too but worse at night for some bizarre reason.

Butsy - Good luck tomorrow and try and have a good sleep tonight.

Best of luck to all the lovely ladies who are testing tomorrow!! x

By the way, is it normal on 3 day post 3 day transfer to have an abundance of thick white/tiny stain of pink discharge?  It started today and there's tons of it.  Have been having strange tummy pains /twinges all afternoon as well, quite low down.  Should I speak to my clinic tom?

Am taking the cyclogest but in my bottom. Sorry is my post is a bit "yucky".

xH


----------



## teresa b

OMG sweetchilli I hope ur ok, bless you that's terrible


----------



## LizE

Sorry can't catch up to do personals.  Sorry to hear about all the bleeding going on and fingers crossed that it's all irrelevant in the BFP stakes.

Becca - let's hope for more positivity tomorrow then. I'll drink some extra water to get the hormones out of the system, although who knows what the progesterone leads to!

Rubyroo - re testing early today - my clinic have booked me for blood test on 8th, or said alternatively pee stick on 10th. I know all clinics are different, but thought this might be useful info. I'm sure your BFP will remain!!

Lx


----------



## IGWIN79

Teresa thanks hun it was i my first TX i had it , but hey just shows you not to give up on your dream , as i just got another BFP


----------



## teresa b

Hi Helana
So we have the same Otd.......... Hope it comes round soon without any issues along the way      

I get the white yuck a little while after putting the pesseries in that's normal cause the shell can't dissolve (my are not back end thou). I would check with the clinic if you are worried hun.


----------



## teresa b

Wowwww sweetchilli that's excellent news    you say another BFP... How many cycles have you had ? 
I really hope I get BFP this time, this is my 2nd IVF with ICSI cycle


----------



## IGWIN79

Teresa This was my sec go , so will have everything crossed for you hun      
Yes its the pesseries, that give you all that white stuff its normal , i had that much i thought i had wet myself   , DH just laughed at me    the shell dosent dissolve so they will come out sooner or later , its all normal


----------



## teresa b

Thanks sweetie I really hope I get BFP couldn't bare it if it doesn't work again. I am really trying to stay    cause at the moment I haven't experienced anything to suggest otherwise. I just hope the nxt 10 days go quickly and smoothly   
xx


----------



## oj72lj

Hi,

On 2ww from my first IVF cycle at SEFC. My test date is 8th October.

Not sure if this is the right way to add myself to the list - Apologies if I am in the wrong place.

Jo x


----------



## impatientlady

Wow so many BFPs, this is hopefully a luck thread!  My test date is 8th of October, 17 dp 3dt  .  

The pessaries aren't much fun are they, but hopefully they'll be worth it.

I have absolutely no symptoms.  I had a mild kind of crampy pressure in my first week post transfer but I'm putting that down to the drugs doing their job.  Bizaarly I'm quite jealous of everyone with sore boobs as I'm convinced this would be a sign of success with me, knowing what I'm like when AF is around.

This is my second attempt at FET and I'm feeling a bit like things are going the same as last time.  Bit depressing that I am being so good on my holidays when there might not even be an embrio in there any more.  My test date is the last day of my hols so I may test a couple of days early in the hope that I can enjoy the last couple of days either by celebrating or by doing something I'm too frightened to do now like hiking - or even visiting the pub.


----------



## michelle1984

hi

hope it's go to pop on this thread I'm testing on Monday 4th Oct really hoping it has worked for us  
i had a 8 cell 3day old embryo put back last Thursday 
I'm starting to get nervous not sure what I'm to feel if anything breasts are swollen and are sore mostly at night when I'm trying to sleep also having to get up during night to wee which i normally don't do. any advice helpful xxx

Michelle xxx


----------



## Emilioh31

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been posting lately, I have been reading everyone's posts but didn't really know what to say.
Anyway just wanted to say good luck to everyone who's testing tomorrow (30th) including myself!
Wish I could feel more confident but although af hasn't arrived I've not had any symptoms at all! Well, apart from the odd twinge here and there, In fact I can safely say I feel like I've nit had anything done


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Morning Ladies, 

Welcome to newbies, good luck and    you all get your well deserved BFPs

Good luck to all my girls testing today also!!

Early post for me i know but today is 'D' day for me...... I lay there having been woken up at 05.15 needing a wee, i was far too scared to test!! Even though in the back of my mind i knew this cycle hadnt worked, there was slight hope it had. (For those of you who dont know, i had spotting on monday then got full bleed tuesday, I had 2 x ET on 16th September) so really hoped one had hung in there but as expected this morning when i finally got brave i got a BFN   

This was my first ivf cycle and would have been extremly lucky for it to work for me 1st time.... BUT i now know what to expect in round two which will hopefully be in Dec/Jan! It has made me stronger and more determind to do it all over again and    it will work for me!!

Anyway REMEMBER EVERY WOMEN IS DIFFERENT - girls please do not look at one womens symptoms that seem bad as it may be a good sign for you. Next time for me, i wont be symptom spotting and will most certainly be taking 2 weeks off work from EC!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

P.S I will still be logging on here right through to my BFP on next cycle! x x


----------



## MUFFY

stick read BFP again today - otd tommorow. im in shock.
more brown gunk last night.
havent had sore boobs or hardly any symptons throughout.
i did get some pink discharge on d4pt.
this is my 3rd ivf attempt.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Muffy - Congrats


----------



## MaisieCat

Hi,

Haven't read through everything since I posted yesterday as this is just a quick visit before I get ready to go to work.  

Just wanted to say how sorry I am for you Shelley.   .  It is all over for me this cycle too, as AF arrived very suddenly abot 5 p.m. yesterday with lots of strong cramps, and had continued unabated since.  Can't really see the point in testing tomorrow - it seems pretty much impossible that anything could be surviving in there   .

On a brighter note, it's looking up for you, BUFFY.    That your BFP is confirmed tomorrow.

BlueSky and Kitten - I haven't had time to check if you've posted again.  I do hope you are OK.  Will check this p.m. when home from work.   

Anyhow, I've got a meet-up this evening with other FF ladies from ny clinic, so I'm going to have to get up and go to work (would be a bit of a cheek not to if I'm to go out tonight.

 ,    and    where needed to all of those I have not mentioned personally.

A-M
xx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Maisiecat - you have to remain positive, you could still have a fighter in there, you never know!    Its gutting when we go through all this and get AF right at the end just as we see the light at the end of the tunnel!!!

Please stay    and    you and everyone else get your BFP tomorrow - Have a great time tonight with your fellow ff friends from your clinic x x


----------



## Jo82

Shelley...so sorry  

Maisecat...  to you as well.

Clinic wanted me test again due to lack of bleeding and it was still negative. I would encourage everyone to ignore possible symptoms as I have and still feel exactly like I did on the bfp cycle I had. The only common factor is the progesterone. First cycle I was on 200mg once daily and didn't feel light-headed or queasy, past 2 cycles I have been on 200mg twice daily and had every early
Pg symptom going. There really is no way to tell until OTD.

Good luck to everyone in current and future treatment xxx


----------



## M2M

*Shelley* - So sorry to hear your news today.  I'm really gutted for you and sending you loads of love.  You're right, it'll be a BFP next time for you!

*Muffy* - Wow, brilliant news!    !!!  So happy for you!!! 

*MaisieCat* - Big hugs for you.  I really hope you get good news tomorrow. 

*Jo* - Big hugs for you too.  
Good luck to anyone else testing today.


----------



## minycoed

So sorry Shelley - as you said, there is next time, don't give up hope.  
Same for Maisiecat - but there's still a chance so hang on in there!

Congrats Muffy, really pleased for you.  It's always reassuring to hear that this can work!  Well done!


----------



## Ruby Roo

Morning Ladies, just popped in quickly before work hoping to hear good news...

So sorry Shelley!! Stay strong and  ...it WILL happen for you! I am absolutely gutted to hear about your BFN but will keep sending you    for the next three months in the hope that that they both stick it out next time x x x x

Maisie - I really hope things turn around... but I can see why you're feeling so negative. Best of luck and we're all here for you xxx 

Congrats Muffy! I'm going to try and see if my GP will do a blood test for me today to confirm it as 'technically' my work need GP proof of pregnancy... POAS yesterday was positive (although an early pee test. I'm staying  )

Good luck to anyone else testing to day or with appointments/scans etc. Will be thinking of you all

x x


----------



## Nattee

Morning all.

Shelley Im so sorry you didnt get your bfp this time. You have coped amzingly well with everything thats been happening over the past few days you are an inspiration helping and supporting others through such a difficult time yourself. Just think though you have learnt so much about your body now and how this works, what to expect and will be the ultimate tower of strength on the next shot which will see you smoothly through to you bfp for sure. Go spoil yourself today you are truly deserving. Thinking of you. 

Masiecat i hope new positivity finds you today. Ive read many stories about a full bleed and a positive result come on girl hang on to the dream just a wee bit longer  

Muffy congrats hope you get that bfp confirmed soon and sure it will be  

Michelle Hi! I test on lucky 4th oct too! Getting VERY nervous now desperately trying to ignore every twinge, cramp, feeling! 

I had a close call last night. Is anyone elses stomach distended and i mean DISTENDED?! Mine has been growing daily, ironically i do look 6 months preggers. Someone actually asked me how far gone i was yesterday. Its started to get painful and i knewi t just wanst right. I rang crm and they said it was not normal and i needed to be seen so at 8pm went to emergency gyne and early pregnancy dept. They think i may have hyper stimulated. Didnt realsie that could happen after injections. Norm 3-5 days after egg collection apparently. They tried to keep me in overnight to which i got very upset and stressed which is not good for embie, which made me more upset and stressed! They let go home at my own risk and im waiting on a call for blood test results. The close call... they wanted to do a urine pregnancy test! I didnt see the point. 6 days before test date it would be a true reading? They said yes thats true so dont get disheartened if its negative. Er easy for you to say i have a dream rinding on that result!   Can safely say this doctor has never done an ivf cycle!  Managaed to escape before they mentioned the pee stick result. I know it would be negative and i know i would be disheartened! So thats why i didnt get to log in last night and speak to all you lovely ladies... drama! 

Good luck to all those who have still to test today    

Hi and welcome all newbies i may have missed and everyone else i havent mentioned. Lots to catch up on! 

Off to the cotswolds for 2 day distraction break today (hoping blood results come back ok!) but i'll still be checking in to make sure you guys are staying positive and not letting the   drop! Happy Thursday all


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Thanks Ladies   

Nattee - you made me cry lol thats so sweet what you said!!!!  Im confused about your hospital visit?? was it all ok?? have they called you back

Anyone else tested today yet? Need some BFPs   

x


----------



## Nattee

Sorry i made you cry AND confused you Shelley!

Im hoping everythings ok, still waiting to here my blood results. Said they'd have them back by 5am... apparently not! The results will show if there is any sign of ovary hyperstimulation. Im not in pain now its just soooo uncomfortable. I cant do any of my jeans up ive just got a big round hard swollen tummy! If its not that i dont know what they will expect me to do next. They measured my tum and weighed me so when i go in on Mon for OTD they can do it again to see if ive grown anymore  I thought it could only happen to woman that produce lots of follies. I only produced 4 big ones and 3 teeny ones! Rare but apparently can still ohs?!

It did take my mind of test date though and thats a first!


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Awww im sorry maybe my head wasnt with it this morning lol

You will be fine, im sure its nothing to worry about    you will get your BFP confirmation on otd :0) 

I thought id be in a bad way once i had BFN confirmed today but just really focusing and excited for next time :0)

x


----------



## Nattee

Really pleased to hear it, and so you should be. Many of us have walked into the unknown and unfamiliar. They tell you to be calm and postive but its just SO hard when you dont know what to expect or how we should feel. And now you know think how prepared and confident you will be for your next cycle?! Its got BFP written all over it! And i will be keeping an eye on your journey and eagerly awaiting the wonderful news. And on the flip side just think what this weekemd holds in store...... LAAAAAARGE VINO please? Your favourite most dirtiest meal? That you wont get stressed about eating because you know you can go to the gym the next morning and have the most mental work out. Lets not forget the all important... nookie  !!! You get a time out before the next round so make the most and enjoy so you go in to round two feeling alive and happy  x


----------



## butsy

hi ladies,

just posted on my clinic board - but cannot believe the morning I'm having.  OTD today.  2 tests done, neither worked!  one said positive, the other one negative but no line i control window!  how many times have I done this with no problems?  

so still very much in the dark. has anyone else had this problem?

      to those with BFN.  

good luck to all those still to test.

B x


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Nattee - you have made me laugh - thank you

weekend - Working (from home)
so will def make most of LAAAAAARGE VINO, dirtiest meal, gym and the all important... nookie lol and not having to do Crinone Gel lol

Just had the hoover out and stripped bed WOO lol

Cant believe how positive im feeling (prob catch me up later and i'll be in tears lol) just so excited about next tx!!

Butsy - What tests you use Ive used a Clear Blue and First Response. I suggest you do another one or two then contact clinic........   

x


----------



## carole99

Hi ladies,

Can I join your thread? I had 2 blasts transferred yesterday and OTD is 8th October. I'm torn between excitement and terror but I think excitement's winning just now!

Good luck to everyone, big   to all the ladies who've had   and huge   to anyone who's not been lucky this time,

Carole xxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Hi Carole. Welcome and    for you that you get BFP!!!


----------



## carole99

Thanks Shelley.

So sorry you didn't get the result you were hoping for this morning, you have an amazing positive attitude and your next cycle'll bring your baby


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Carole - just give us a shout if you need to ask questions or just a chat


----------



## Nattee

Ha! Im very jealous of the vino that awaits you, i do miss a nice chilled glass of sauvignon! You'll probably be on your back after half a glass   You are a trooper, like i said earlier an inspiration. It cant catch you're up your way too fast to be pulled down! Keep up the good work  

Sorry butsy ive only ever done about 2 pregnancy tests in my life! Ive never needed to with early af's telling me where i stand every month. I suppose they save me a few quid?! But yup like shelley said i would defo ring the clinc and GOOD LUCK and   for your bfp.... COME ON!!!

Hi carole and welcome to the thread. It will keep you entertained during the 2ww for sure! Hope you're feeling well after all the pokes and prods! Lots of  and  that the 8th is your lucky day... BFP DAY!

xx


----------



## IGWIN79

Butsy i would go and get somemore , they are faulty if line didnt come up in control window 
Buy a handful      good luck hun let us know how you get on


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Go to Boots - they are buy one get one free


----------



## Kitten 80

Morning 

Sorry for the BFN   

Congrats on BFP   

I have had a growling belly for days now but it is after I eat so put it down to digesting.
I could not sleep last night 1 because my sides ache had to put pillow under them 2 DH bloomin phone running out of battery 3 kept dreaming of that blasted puzzle I have been doing to keep mind of thing   

Hi Everyone eles, no AF


----------



## Jac101

Hey everyone!  I have not posted in ages, but I have been reading all your posts!!!  Isn't it incredible how 2 short weeks can actually feel like a lifetime...it is soooooooooooooooo hard.  The support on here is amazing.
Big hugs to all those getting BFNs.  I know from experience how hard it is.  It takes time, but you will be able to pick yourself up and carry on.  Good luck to you all.  I am living proof that this does work eventually!

My OTD is 4th October, so it's great to see others testing on the same day.  Let October be a lucky month for all of us on here!

Hugs to everyone!

Jacqui   
xx


----------



## Kitten 80

Jac01 how do you feel honey


----------



## IGWIN79

Omg kitten one more day to go for your BFP Whooohooooo hope your feeling ok


----------



## Kitten 80

feeling great hon    just worked out technicly I am 4 weeks and 2 day pg by how th hospitals work it out 9 from first day of last period?)


----------



## Jac101

Hi Kitten

My mood swings have been pretty dramatic!!!  I have had the usual symptoms (sore boobs, af cramps etc) but I know deep down that it is the pessaries doing that, it is too early for pg symptoms.  I just can't stand all this waiting!!!!!  It drives me bonkers    .  One minute I am positive it has worked, the next I feel the opposite and get really down.  I am lucky that I have 2 gorgeous sons (both from FET) but this is my last ever go as out of the 5 embies I had frozen only the 2 I have inside me survived the thaw so I am really hopeful one of the embies in me want to stick around!!!  How are you feeling?

xx


----------



## Kitten 80

I think you will be ok    your so lucky to have 2 boys


----------



## teresa b

Shelly - So so sorry hun   don't ever give up my first cycle failed too now hoping the 2nd cycle is a lucky one    
When I failed my 1st go a lady I know had twins 1st go so it is hard but your time will come when it's right for you (hopefully your 2nd attempt)     

Maisiecat - So sorry sweetie, it's so terribly hard when you want something so bad and you feel like it's never going to happen but it will just unfortunately we don't know when    stay strong sweetie and get straight back on with another go   

Nattee - I'm sorry your having some problems and I hope you feel better soon. I have read on here about Hyper stimulation haappening during pregancy and everything still be fine so stay


----------



## Jac101

Thanks kitten.  Is your OTD on Saturday or tomorrow?  Mine is on 4th but I am going to test on 3rd as it is so hard to test on a weekday knowing that I have to face people who will all be asking for the result.  If I know the day before I can be more mentally prepared.

I am lucky to have my 2 boys.  It shows that this is all worth it!  Our first IVF was back in 2001!!!  It's been a long journey for us.  My 2 miracles   and you will get yours too.  Stay positive!  This will be your time!!!


----------



## teresa b

Come on ladies we really need some BFP'S on here


----------



## Kitten 80

ok honey I will give you one on saturday  

Jac yes its saturday


----------



## Jac101

Absolutely!!!  October is going to be a great month to get pregnant!  I can feel it


----------



## M2M

Yes come on October testers!         It's a new month tomorrow and will hopefully bring some wonderful news.


----------



## teresa b

Kitten, Jac & M2M I'm with you on that honeys lets hope we all get BFP's and make Oct a very happy month


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes i am very happy but cautious


----------



## butsy

hello again,

thanks for the advice.  bought two more (clear blue, non-digital, same as last time, as recommended by the clinic).  just trying to brew another wee wee.  haven't drunk any fluids for 3 hours.  fingers crossed!

B x


----------



## M2M

Ooooh good luck *butsy*!    I've got everything crossed for a positive outcome!


----------



## teresa b

I am very very nervous and just    I get a BFP. Hate this waiting thou don't test until 10th which seems miles away    just hope I get through the next 10 days smoothly    

Good Luck Butsy


----------



## Kitten 80

Good luck hon, you no i always wonder if i do it right i wee on stick till ive finished then put cap on and lay it flat is that right


----------



## Jac101

Good lucky butsy!!!!


----------



## Blue sky

MaisieCat, I am joining you too in the af department. The bleeding has come full on today (on my 3rd towel of the day) so it now looks incredibly unlikely that I will get a BFP tomorrow  

Shelley, really sorry to hear your news. All you can do is hope that next time, at the end of the year, you will get a BFP. I think I will be joining you around that time. I have one in the deep freeze and reckon the hospital will probably implant it around December time... not really familiar with FET process though.


----------



## teresa b

awwhh blue sky I'm so sorry and I    you get happy news 2morra


----------



## teresa b

Kitten - I thought it was mid flow but I might be worng cause haven't done to many pregancy tests 
x


----------



## Kitten 80

Sorry BLUE SKY   

I dont no


----------



## teresa b

Just looked it up on internet and there are two types of tests. Dip stick - Pee in a pot and dip the stick in and Mid stream - Pee a little first then on the stick. It's states to avoid inaccurate results be sure to take the test correctly.

My clinic told me mine is a dip stick test so I need to find a pop to pee in....


----------



## Kitten 80

mine is a clear blue so whats that clast as


----------



## teresa b

doesn't say in the instructions sweetie. Just looked on internet but can't find any instructions


----------



## Kitten 80

I will just pee on it lol


----------



## teresa b

just found it and it says you can do either


----------



## Kitten 80

thats ok then I feel sick again    been like this for 5 days oh and my nips have turned a darker shade    weierd


----------



## Jac101

OMG I am so stupid sometimes!!!!!  I promised dh I would not test until Sunday and then this afternoon I suddenly became a woman possessed and no matter how hard I tried to stop myself I couldn't help it!!!  I did a test and got a BFN   I knew I would.  I am only 9dp3dt so it is sooooooooooo unlikely to get a BFP at this stage.  what the hell was I thinking....someone get the    on me and lock me up until OTD!!!!!  Of course now I am certain it has all failed, and now dh will be a bit miffed with me into the bargain. Bah, what a wally!!!  All my PMA flushed down the loo...


----------



## Amz2006

Oh Jac      You are naughty!! Waaaay tooo early and it was an afternoon wee!! Stay positive      we only have a few more days x


----------



## IGWIN79

Butsy i hope you get your BFP hun , hope your ok


----------



## Jac101

I know, what a plonker I am!!!  I really ought to know better.      

Thanks
Jacqui


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Girls... The    are watching!!!! 

Jac101 - its to early for you to test!!!! DONT DO IT AGAIN until otd otherwise your PMA will go!

Teresa - Thank you   

Blue Sky - You wont need to do another cycle as    you get your BFP this time  You can do it!   

Still waiting to hear from all the other girls who were testing today?    for BFPs


And for me - The nurse called this morning and said she got my email to advise BFN! She said i HAVE to wait 3 months without tx so said i will be getting started again in Jan and thats when i'll get my jabs etc so all focused for then :0) And can have a drink at xmas!! woo x


----------



## Mr_M

Hi all

Been lurking since ET and finally decided time to plunge in  

I am male 51 with the bestest wife ever at 37. We are ICSI day 6 after 2 day (4 cell)  transfer (testing on 7 Oct) Can I be added to the list (though Mr_M against it will look kinda odd  ).

From my lurking I have discovered:


 and


Mr_M


----------



## ncbiggs2005

Hi all, please add me to the list 1x 3 day 8 cell embie on board today test day 15th Oct (icsi) 

Good luck all and hope they all stick! +++++++++++


----------



## M2M

Awww it's lovely to have a fella on here!  Welcome to the madness, *Mr_M*, and GOOD LUCK!   

*Shelley* - Sounds like you have a plan there. Roll on 2011.   

*Jac* - Oh no! Silly billy!  I can't really talk though as I tested at 6dp5dt and of course got a BFN too.  Hoping that result will change before Sunday    and that yours will too before your OTD!   

*ncbiggs* - Congratulations on being PUPO! Good luck!

Ladies... I am actually going insane today!  Is anyone else trying to work during the 2WW? I can't handle it!  But sadly I've almost run out of leave so could only afford to take the first week off.


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Welcome Newbies and Good Luck 

ncbiggs - Congratulations on being PUPO! 

M2M - How you feeling? apart from impatient lol Hold on there and you WILL GET BFP im sure x x


----------



## Magoogle

Hey Guys

Sorry to hear your news Shelly, good luck with the next one...

went for HCG test today and results will be in tomorrow, but I'm in work and think i will leave it till Mon..Pee test on Sat and am really nervous as I have all the period symptoms that I normally get so convinced its a BFN I promised DH that If its positive I would run around the streets naked and he could take a video.....obviously the meds are affecting my mental clarity!!!!

Anyway    and   to all

Mags xx


----------



## ncbiggs2005

m2m, im quite new to this, what is pupo?


----------



## Shelleylouise73

haha Magoogle we all go like that its what the meds do to us lol Can he post it on here when you do actually do the naked street run as you Will get that BFP


----------



## Mr_M

ncbiggs - PUPO - Pregnant Unitil Proved Otherwise


----------



## M2M

*Shelley* - I'm going a bit  to be honest Shelley... just can't wait to test now. I may end up testing on Saturday morning (as you can see my OTD is quite late anyway) if I can't wait until Sunday! 

*Mags* - GOOD LUCK for your HCG test result.    I really hope it's good news.

*ncbiggs* - Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise


----------



## Kitten 80

Welcome newbies 

i am insane anyway so nobody can tell the difference lol i would run down the street naked but its getting cold he he


----------



## AUSSIE1

Hi everyone
Please can you add me to the list 2 x day 3 7 cell embies on board today test day 11th Oct (icsi)

Good luck all and hope they all stick! +


----------



## Mr_M

Hi all

As a bloke i would encourage the running down the street naked. I think its really good for embies.


----------



## Kitten 80

Ha ha only if you do it as well most of us ladys havent seen a male naked body for a while


----------



## teresa b

Kitten - I know darker nips in size of pregnancy so could be a good sign


----------



## teresa b

Jac - Very naughty now behave until your otd misses


----------



## IGWIN79

Darker and swollen nips are a good sign , DH calls mine tractor starter buttons


----------



## impatientlady

Jac - You've really made me smile.  I am eight days past 3dt and i had almost convinced myself to do a cheeky test tomorrow.  See what you have done makes me think I should definately wait.  Off to my parents this weekend and I won't be taking any tests with me!

Shelley - You have the same attitude as me.  Even though I haven't done the test yet I know that my embrios were poor and I had worked out that my next treatment would have to be January.  That means enjoying Christmas and new year with a drink! Something I didn't get to do last year because of treatment.  Simple things to look forward to  .  Oh and the new year means more holiday allowance too!

AFM - today I took a wee day trip to a town I used to live in and DH drove.  We had lunch and popped  into a couple of little shops and said hello to a few people but after just a few hours I was pooped and asked DH to drive me home.  I suppose it must be the drugs because I'm now exhausted enought to have a snooze.  I never snooze during the day! So glad I don't have to work this time round or  I truly would be going round the bend


----------



## Jac101

well done for holding out!!  Don't be a complete melon head like me!!!


----------



## Emilioh31

Hi ladies,

Well, sad to say that it's a BFN for us this time  We both knew it was a long shot since it's our first go but we were of course hoping.

Wish my af would come now as we're in a horrible state of not wanting to believe the hpt (even though it was a good one). People keep saying if it still hasn't come in 7 days then to test again which i think it still giving us some kind of false hope and we probably need to just accept it's over  

Sorry Shelley to see you're in the same boat as me (and any others i've missed) will hopefully join you in here in Jan 2011 for out FET cycle although i'm not sure how it works?!

Anyway, hugs to anyone who needs one and fingers crossed for all those of you who can cheer us up with your BFP's!!!

Em x


----------



## Kitten 80

I am 13 days past 3dt and i am not giving in


----------



## impatientlady

I'm so sorry Emilioh


----------



## M2M

*Emilioh* - I'm so sorry to hear your news.  Thinking of you.


----------



## Emilioh31

Thanks impatientlady & M2M, feels very raw at the moment    Doesn't help i'm a bit of an eternal optimist


----------



## Kitten 80

Omg i am so sorry you must of posted the same time as me take good care of yourself


----------



## teresa b

Awwhh so sorry Em I know just how u feel hun my first cycle failed and it is very hard    don't ever give up hun thinkin of you xx


----------



## teresa b

God I really hope I get a BFP cause a lady at my work has just annouced she is preggers again    Happy for her but last time she was pregnant she avioded me like the plague and it put a strain on our friendship........ Really can't face that again


----------



## impatientlady

Oh Teresa I had an awful situation where my workmate who I considered a friend told everyone she was pregnant and pretty much cut me out and didn't tell me.  It was so upsetting as I was about to go for my first ET when I found out.  Workmates weren't impressed with her either for not just being open and honest.  I have another colleague who is pregnant and I have been dealing with it ok on a daily basis but it's when babies are brought in to the office for a visit and everone coo's over it that I can't cope.  You just want to should 'but I might be pregnant too!'  and then you get frustrated because you might not get the BFP.


----------



## Blue sky

Kitten, you nip progress is v. encouraging, well done you!


----------



## Blue sky

Well I will be gobsmacked if I get a BFP tomorrow but you never know so I will still go to the hospital and get the official test done....


Does anyone know when you can start your next treatment? I have one frostie? Also, how long does it take for belly to go down?


----------



## teresa b

Thats exactly what happened to me hun. She wouldn't come near me and I really tried wiv her but because she went out of her way to avoid me it made me feel worse    Then when she finally spoke tome she said how hard and upsetting it was for her because they were tryin for 6mths!!!! I was so angry and said try trying for 6yrs and needing Ivf and ICSI.....  

Then it happened again wiv another friend so I had a double whammy........ God I can't cope wiv that again    so want my bfp even more now    

It's so hard isn't it cause your are happy for them but can't help wishin it was u....... I remember a quote I read in the clinic once . . . . . . . There is only one thing more painful than having a baby.......Not being able to have a baby and my god that is so very true   

Lets   Oct is a   month for all us testers


----------



## teresa b

Bluesky - I think it is about 3mths hun, so sorry for u sweetie. Still do your test cause you never know.
My friend bleed loads at the start of one of her pregnancies and she was convinced she had lost him....... He is now 25 so is convinced he was a twin.


----------



## teresa b

OMG who's watching Hollyoaks ? God I would have slapped that girls face if she spoke to me like that !!!!
God bless her she got BFN. I know it's only acting but so strange it's happening now while we are all waiting.........


----------



## ratsy

Hi ladies 

Sorry to gatecrash your thread just wanted to wish kitten goodluck for her otd as she is my fello musketeer goodluck lovely may all your dreams come true   

Goodluck also to all you ladies who are on the dreaded 2ww   

R    xxxx


----------



## impatientlady

I recently took my frustration out on my colleagues daughter who was refered for fertility testing at the same time as me at the hospital.  She  was lucky as they couldn't find anything wrong and she got pregnant naturally within six months of the tests.  I was genuinely happy for her and have seen her and the baby since on a number of occasions.  But when she brought her son in to work a couple of weeks ago I lost my cool and in a bid to hide my hormonal madness I slowly walked to the toilets and started blubbing in private.  But then I couldn't stop and I ended up just going home sick. She sent me an e-mail that night to say sorry that it has upset me, that she had been where I was and it would happen for me just as it happened for her.  Well, I got so upset I had to reply to calm myself down.  I wrote that I know she was trying to supportive but saying you have 'been here' is upsetting and frusttrating as she never had to take a single drug and never has to face people with second  newbornsin the time I might have had three.

It must be so hard to be the other person, not knowing what to say, but in my experience the friends that say 'I'm not sure what to say' are the most helpful.  Even if they're pregnant.


----------



## Amz2006

So sorry Emilioh   

I think it might be bad news for us...just had some red blood when I wiped (sorry TMI) ...


----------



## MaisieCat

Ladies, 

Just a quick note to show that I haven't disappeared into the ether!

I've tried to read all the posts to catch up, but am really struggling to remember who has done what etc. etc.  I'm truly hopeless!

I know I've seen some bad news and good so there are definitely   needed and    to be dished out too.  I'm just sorry I haven't got it in me to remember who needs what   .
But what I am sure of is that everyone out there needs some   ,    and   , topped off with a sprinkling of   

I will be testing tomorrow morning anyhow because the clinic has told me to, so I'll pop back then to confirm.

Best go now as I'm putting a brave face on and meeting up with other ladies from my clinic tonight.

Love to all.

A-M
xx


----------



## laurenelhall

Been a bit naughty! Did a test this afternoon I am 9dp3dt and got a faint line! First in 6 years of trying! Hope it stays and hope it's not a false positive as done fet so no hcg trigger x


----------



## teresa b

Stay strong Maisicat


----------



## Kitten 80

Amz hang in there hon   

Ratsy    thanks hon I am so frightend have all sorts of twinges still


----------



## Kitten 80

omg I am watchin hollyoaks and that boy needs a slap


----------



## teresa b

Inpatientlady - I feel just the same way


----------



## teresa b

Kitten - Its so sad isn't it!!! How uncanny its happening while we are all going through  Ivf


----------



## Kitten 80

I no its only a program but thats not very nice to see   

I got a say when I thought I saw that bit of pink yesterday I had more then 1 tear come out 

Welcome MrsG2b


----------



## Kitten 80

I am so sorry for your lose


----------



## teresa b

OMG Mrs G2b that is devasting news so sorry for your loss and I wish you all the best in the future


----------



## teresa b

Kitten - It's not nice to watch sweetie but like you say I had a river of tears when I got my bfn last time   

Hold on girly until otd and stay strong


----------



## impatientlady

MrsG2B you have been through a terrible time and I am sorry for your loss.  Going through this again must take an amazing amount of strength and willpower.  Wishing you lots of luc


----------



## MUFFY

Maise cat and Blue Sky HOLD ON in there - please dont lose hope.
I think for me my most wonderfull dreams may just have come true.  OTD is tommorow - but this evening did 3rd preganancy test - this time digital - it says I am 2-3 weeks pregnant!  Ive tested early! - at most 1-2weeks.
Going to clinic tommorow.
Its funny - b4 testing positive - did not have any symptoms - still do not have sore books but my tummy feels heavily.
We've been trying for 15 years - 2 failed IVF'S / 6 FAILED ius.  What I did differently this time was
1.  Get fit before - infact managed to do a 13k run the day before meds started.
2. Havent drank much booze this year - and stopped completely 1 month b4 treatment began.
3.  Drank glass of milk every night for 2 months.
4.  Ate fresh pineapple and pineapple juice
5. Had butter on my toast every morning - butter is very good in ayaverderic medicing (well they use Ghee - but same thing just condensed version)
6.  Ate loads of nuts
7.  Dranks lots of water
8.did not smoke
9. layed down for 3 days after embryo transfer
10. been more chilled in general.

It seems to have worked. YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## minycoed

Welcome to all the new 2WWaiters, good luck over the next few days  , and a special welcome to Mr_M!

So sorry MrsG2b (does that mean you're engaged, don't answer if it's personal!), fingers and toes crossed it works out for you this time.   

Congrats Muffy - fantastic news    Good advice too.

OTD tomorrow, no idea how I'm going to sleep - and I'm already scared of doing the test in the morning - at least at the moment there's still hope!!  But hey - maybe we'll all get BFPs tomorrow after all...  

Blue Sky - I think we're in the same boat.  We have two frosties this time (didn't get any last time) but I don't know what the deal is either.  Do you have to go through all the same treatment cycle or is it shorter?  Anyway, fingers crossed for the morning - then it won't matter!!


----------



## Kitten 80

My tx was shorter this time i did things the same as you only i couldnt eat nuts because dh has allergy to them and i didnt eat fresh pineapple just the juice.


----------



## teresa b

Muffy congratulations sweetie    Can I ask what type ot nuts ?

For everyone who is testing 2morra good luck


----------



## Blue sky

Oh Muffy, I am so pleased for you. All the signs are that you have a BFP so I shall whisper a sneeky congratulations to you!!!!!!!!!! Thank you also for your top tips. I will take these on board next time, except for the milk one as I am sensitive to milk and have to drink soya instead.

Minycoed - lucky you getting 2 frosties, one is hard enough, but 2 is very very good indeed. I am hoping we can give the frostie a go in December. Maybe the nurse will tell us tomorrow on OTD.. Are you still sore and tender in your tummy? I am, and wondering how long before I am back to normal.

Thank you to everyone here who has helped me through these tough times. The last week of the 2ww is the worst, emotionally especially the last few days. The first week is more painful physically.

Teresa, Shelley, Maisiecat, kitten, there are so many here that deserve a special thank you. 

I will let everyone know the outcome of tomorrow's test.


----------



## Kitten 80

Dont drink soya hon its bad for infertility.


----------



## teresa b

Awhhh thinking of you Blue Sky your dreams will come true only wish I knew when for all of us


----------



## Blue sky

Thank you Teresa B, you are very kind.

Kitten, Really I didn't know,  I've drank soya for years as I can't have cows milk. Thanks, will see if I can have something else.


----------



## minycoed

Hi Blue Sky, I'm lucky I think. Had very few symptoms - few period type pains and a bit of spotting but nothing else for most of the 2Ws. The only symptoms have felt more like AF on her way though rather than anything different, but I refuse to give up hope. 
The plan for tonight is tv for a bit, then book until I'm *really* tired!

Good luck to everyone testing in the morning - including the naughty girls who've already had a sneaky peek!


----------



## teresa b

I know how much it hurts sweetie when you want something so bad and I am    we will all get there one day soon


----------



## Kitten 80

I think if you make it this far with out af then its a good sign as i always had af with cottage cheese stuff lol no stopping  it  the cramps i put it down to the cottage cheese as it says it causes cramps and we have put a lot up there so remain positive.


----------



## impatientlady

Congratulations Muffy.  You have given me hope by saying you had no symptoms.


----------



## Clarabel*

Evening everyone,


Sorry about the late post, it's been a crazy busy day.. and so much to catch up with on this thread since my last post yesterday..


Shelley, so so sorry to read your news   , you are one truly resilient lady though! So impressed with how you're already turning to the future an thinking about next tx.. bring on 2011!!


Maisie and Blue Sky, good luck for tomorrow.. as so many others have said here, you just never know     


As for us, we are blessed with another BFP. Really can't quite believe it, surely statistically it's not possible to be that lucky?!! So I'm actually finding it hard to enjoy the moment as now dreading for something to go wrong.. I guess I can only take it one day at a time and hope all will go swimmingly for the next 9 months.


All the very best of luck for everyone testing tomorrow and in the coming weeks


----------



## MUFFY

blue sky -  soya acts as a mild contraceptive - definately avoid! Im vegetarian - i ate loads of beans and pulses instead.

Teresa B - Brazil nuts for chromium and Walnuts - for centuries used for fertility.

I also had steriod tablets this time - I was tested positive for Natural Killer Cells.

Good luck ladies - keeping fingers crossed for tommorow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Evening, Its been real busy on here tonight

Minycoed, Blue Sky and anyone else ive missed -   its a BFP for you in the next few hours

M2M - Try hold outuntil atleast Sunday hun 

Impatientlady - Whens your otd? Please hold out til then and dont give in   i was also very tired and unable to walk far when i was having tx - must have been the drugs!! It really doesnt matter about embie gradings and really believe that its purely down to luck on getting that BFP! We will get it, promise 

Emilioh31 - So sorry you also got BFN - Heartbreaking isnt it, especially after going through all this!  We may be cycle buddies??

Teresa -  You will egt that BFP stay focused and be patient!

Clarabel - Congrats  and wish you a very healthy pg and baby  Well Done :0)

Amz2006 - Remember that a bleed doesnt mean failed tx, hang in there and stay strong 

Laurenelhalt - Naughty Naughty  Whens your otd?

MrsG2b - So sorry for your shared news  wish you all the luck for BFP 

The reason im on here so soooo early/late after getting up at 5.15am (yesterday now) is because dh has been treating me today to the new nintendo ds i and games to go with it (something to TRY take my mind off BFN) and also because we have only just got back from 24 hr Tesco to get the new Fifa 11 game for him lol

Has anyone tried to buy goldfish lately?? nearon impossible (i wanted 2.... for the embryos that didnt make it.







i know but my way of dealing with it lol) but apparently now you cant just go buy a tank, toys, food and fish!!!! no, you have to buy the tank then put solution in it, then wait 3 days and re-test water before you can buy 1 fish then have to wait a week beofre you can put another one in!!! WTF im sorry i know they are animals but firstly, they have a 3 second memory and secondly.... are the goldfish







gona come and arrest me if i put the GOLDFISH in the tank the same day i buy the tank!!!! Never heard anything so ridiculous!! So hense the DS that DH bought for me lol

Anyway rant over hehe - Night Night and







i read this tomorrrow to some BFPs

Sorry if ive missed anyone, my eyes are stinging lol and can FINALLY after 2 weeks get a half decent sleep :0)








to all x x


----------



## carole99

Morning ladies,

Just wanted to say   to all our testers today.

Also huge congrats to Muffy and Clarabel   great news ladies.

  to any BFNs from yesterday, it'll happen for us all


----------



## Kitten 80

Good morning peeps

I would like to wish all the best to the testers today don't keep us waiting to long to here your good news


----------



## laurenelhall

I have done a clearblue digital this morning! I got a BFP! 1-2 weeks! Having bloods at 11! So happy and hope little ones hold on tight! Good luck to all testers today and all having transfers xxxx


----------



## Kitten 80

Congrats honey


----------



## IGWIN79

WHHHOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOO 
laurenelhall Congrats on your BFP HUN


----------



## Kitten 80

I am getting excited now I will post myn tomorrow


----------



## IGWIN79

Kitten have you tested early hun


----------



## Blue sky

Congrats Lauren on your   - It's great to see some positive news!

Ladies, my hosp appointment is 11.15am so won't be able to share my news for a little while yet. I don't hold much hope though.

xxx


----------



## IGWIN79

Hun dont give up yet i know its hard to be positive , i said to DH i though we were getting a BFN


----------



## Blue sky

Thanks sweetchilli


----------



## Kitten 80

Nope I have been a good girl I am now 14dp 3dt  and tomorrow will be 15 dp   

Blue sky hang on in there


----------



## IGWIN79

Kitten , something tells me you have lol      
Ok i will believe you       

Oh exciting hun , not long now


----------



## Kitten 80

No Honest DH would kill me so I havent   , why am I so frightend


----------



## IGWIN79

Good girl, thats what stopped me , then when he was at work i could have done one , but i wanted him there with me just incase 
Well i willl be on first thing tomorrow morning , cause we need to see more BFP on here 

good luck to all those who are testing over the next couple of days


----------



## Kitten 80

Yes thats why because I would not be able to handle it on my own , It might be early lol because these morning wee's you no, I am still frightend to have a poo


----------



## Amz2006

Hi Ladies,

Started bleeding last night - not as much as AF but im sure its on its way today. Did a test this morning and BFN. Phoned the clinic who were very simpathetic, told me to test again on Sunday to confirm but its not sounding good - Devastated is not the word...







Good Luck to everyone else still to test 

xxx


----------



## LizE

Good luck to everyone with tests today. Look forward to hearing all the BFP's that's you shall have.

Muffy Congrats on your BFP. Intrigued about your natural killer cell test. I wanted to have one before starting treatment but no one seems to do them routinely.

Nattee - hope test results have come back without OHSS. i love the spin you put on the story,m that it was a great distraction!

Carole - welcome over to the 2WW. For you, me and all the other 8th Oct testers ONLY 1WW to go girls!!

Jacqui - thanks for warning me off early testing. Could you draw a pink line in felt-tip pen to help get your pma back?!

Mr-M welcome. I look forward to the male perspective on it all. Somewhere on this website there's a list of all the abbreviations which you might find useful. I think it's in the welcome pages...

NCBiggs, Aussie  - welcome

MrsG2b - welcome. You are welcome to any PMA I can muster. I was so sorry to read about your son Matthew. You must be so raw and I think you and DH show a vast amount of courage embarking on this process again. All teh luck in the workd for your BFP

Lauren - many congrats on BFP!

Em - so sorry for your BFN

Kitten, good luck today!

Amz Just read your post. Sorry it's not looking good for you, but hang on in there with some PMA for Sunday
Lx


----------



## minycoed

So sorry Amz2006, but you're still early so it doesn't mean anything yet.  It is disheartening though, just hang on in there until Sunday - there might just not be enough hormone to show up yet.    

Blue Sky - keeping my fingers crossed for you, I hope you get your BFP this morning!    

Congrats Lauren & Muffy  

I did my test this morning and it said BFP, but we can't quite believe it's real - and it was only one test so will check again tomorrow.   Still a long way to go but it's looking hopeful for the first time ever!


----------



## teresa b

Lauren - Congratulations sweetie enjoy every moment   

Minycoed -    it stays BFP for you hun x

Shelly - You really are a star, stay strong and never give up on you dreams   

We all to stay    and    for them BFP's


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Morning, 

Just got up lol - first full night sleep ive had in 2 weeks :0)

Laurenelhall - CONGRATS ON BFP!!! Thats great news!!!

Minycoed - CONGRATS to you too   

Amz2006 - Please try your best to stay positive hun, yes its hard and when AF arrives its not nice and its really gets you down.    it changes to a BFP for you!! I also tested the day i started bleeding and think to be honest it really helped me cope with otd date and the way i looked at it was if the result changed to BFP then i was going to extra happy :0) I know its so hard but please hang in there and really hope you get BFP on sunday   

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## madhair

Hi ladies 
Sorry for bfn's and congratulations on bfp's. 
I have been testing all week and I got my bfp so happy!! 
Good luck everyone 
Madhair


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Madhair - Congratulations on your BFP


----------



## boakie

Hello can I join,

I am testing on Monday after having had fet with just one 5 day embie on board.  I am really not feeling positive that this has worked with just one.  So any positive news would be gratefully received , so that I know it can work with  just one

boakiexxxxx


----------



## Shelleylouise73

boakie - Welcome. So you already have a little one?? and of course it can and will work for your one embie


----------



## Frankie B

New home this way girls http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=247730.0


----------

